# The Official Kindle Oasis (and other models) Watch Party Thread



## Betsy the Quilter

So, since many of us are going to be on Kindle Watch for the next couple weeks, I thought it was time to start a thread! For the Oasis, of course, but if you are waiting for other Kindle models to arrive, join the party!

Let us know your model, and when your delivery date is!

Mine is Kindle Oasis, WiFi, special offers, merlot cover, April 27th!

Let's party!


----------



## nikkidog

Mine is Oasis wi-if plus 3G without special offers with Merlot cover.  Arriving 4/27.


----------



## melissaj323

Oasis wifi plus 3G with special offers with Black cover arriving 4/27


----------



## Andra

Oasis wifi plus 3G with special offers, merlot cover, arriving 4/27.
Trying to come up with a good name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Oasis wifi plus 3G with special offers, merlot cover, arriving 4/27.
> Trying to come up with a good name.


Yes! We need to work on names (those of us who name devices!)

Hmmm.....


----------



## heavyheel

have the PW3, skipped the Voyage, pre-ordered Oasis -  04/27

edited to add - ordered Merlot, Wifi only with special offers


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Preordered, but good chance I will cancel. Black, wifi, special offers, May 4th. Walnut would have delayed to May 16th.


----------



## Patricia

Oasis wifi with special offers, Merlot cover, arriving May 2.


----------



## barryem

Here's a nice video review of the Oasis that answers the question about the reversing page turn buttons. It works like we hoped it would.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOh5JRrHjZQ

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> Here's a nice video review of the Oasis that answers the question about the reversing page turn buttons. It works like we hoped it would.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOh5JRrHjZQ
> 
> Barry


Thanks, Barry--could you post this in the other thread where we have general info? This is the watch thread! Thanks! *heads off to watch video*

Betsy


----------



## sosha

I've got one on order too!  Merlot cover, and will be very happy to read it from my left hand!


----------



## barryem

I just tried ordering one of each, not to get one but to see about shipping dates.  The one with the black cover is still shipping April 27, at least as of a few minutes ago.  The others much later.

If I was getting one I think I'd get the walnut cover. I like the texture of the merlot cover more but not the color, although both look nicer than black.  When I put the black one in my cart and went to checkout to see the shipping date and it was still available early I was sorely tempted but I resisted.  Once I have to wait too long the temptation leaves me.

So, will a bunch of you please buy black covered ones real quick so I can stop being tempted?  I'm trying to save for a new laptop and I'm almost there and this will set me back a couple months.  

Barry


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I ordered one early this morning (merlot, wifi + 3g, without special offers) and when the order was placed I got a 4/27 delivery date. However, now when I go to my account page and recheck the order it says instead: "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."

So....hmmm. Anyone else go from a firm date to 'date unknown'? Now I don't even have an estimate


----------



## Andra

OK.  After watching the video I changed my mind on the color.  Placed second order for the walnut instead and cancelled the merlot.  And I still have the 4/27 delivery date.  But I think that's partly because I add the 3G and that's a less common combination.
Now I'm going to try to stop thinking about it (yeah, right).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I check mine (placed around 9:30am EDT) from the strip at the top of my Amazon home page, it still shows 4/27, WC.


----------



## Jen200

I ordered the Oasis with merlot cover, 3G & wifi with special offers and have a 4/27 delivery date.  I ordered around 9:20 this morning.


----------



## nikkidog

I just rechecked my order status after reading Wisteria's post.  It still says arriving 4/27.
Wi-fi, 3G without special offers and merlot case.  I ordered about 9:10 AM.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ack. I ordered about 10:45. Maybe that's the problem. They've already shipped the extended warranty to me though--like I need the warranty before I even get the oasis


----------



## crisandria

I ordered the Oasis, wifi only, with special offers, merlot case about 9:36 am. Delivery is showing for 4/27.


----------



## kschles

Darn you Amazon. I tried to like the Voyage for a year or so, but never warmed up to it. Hated the official Amazon Voyage case, and never found a third party case I really liked. Finally bought a Paperwhite, with the Amazon cover, and have been quite happy. Think the new Oasis is terribly over-priced...but I put in my pre-order for a Wifi Oasis, no special offers, with a walnut case. Just have to give it a try. I like the idea of the hump, physical page buttons, and monster battery life (with case). The screen sounds like it will be the best yet. Oh well, I'm retired and don't spend much money on clothes anymore (flannel is my friend).


----------



## backslidr

I ordered wifi w/o special offers and a black cover. 4/27 delivery date.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

kschles said:


> Darn you Amazon. I tried to like the Voyage for a year or so, but never warmed up to it. Hated the official Amazon Voyage case, and never found a third party case I really liked. Finally bought a Paperwhite, with the Amazon cover, and have been quite happy. Think the new Oasis is terribly over-priced...but I put in my pre-order for a Wifi Oasis, no special offers, with a walnut case. Just have to give it a try. I like the idea of the hump, physical page buttons, and monster battery life (with case). The screen sounds like it will be the best yet. Oh well, I'm retired and don't spend much money on clothes anymore (flannel is my friend).


Amen to that! I will be retired in three months and plan to read my way through as many books as I can. Although I really love my voyage I have never loved the haptic page turn thingy. I would much prefer a button that is easy to feel at night in the dark. Decided to splurge now while I still have a salary  The longer battery life is a huge inducement because I hope to travel quite a bit.


----------



## mysteryrdr

Hi,
I'm returning after a long absence so please be gentle.   I preordered the Oasis, Wi-fi only, Special Offers with Merlot cover.  My delivery date is June 21.  I'm hoping that may change, but it isn't the end of the world if it doesn't.

I haven't been on Kindle Watch since the PW2 was released.  I'll be waiting for your reviews!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I ordered one early this morning (merlot, wifi + 3g, without special offers) and when the order was placed I got a 4/27 delivery date. However, now when I go to my account page and recheck the order it says instead: "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date."
> 
> So....hmmm. Anyone else go from a firm date to 'date unknown'? Now I don't even have an estimate


I still have the no-date estimate message on my account order page but whereas before right under that it said 'release date 4/27', now it says release date 5/4. I think the Universe is trying to teach me that I need to be patient. It will come when it comes.


----------



## katy32

I'm debating which one to get.  I don't need it now but want it asap.  I like the walnut or the Merlot best but now it says they won't arrive until June 20th.


----------



## malligator

Oasis Wifi, black cover, special offers 5/4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mysteryrdr said:


> Hi,
> I'm returning after a long absence so please be gentle.  I preordered the Oasis, Wi-fi only, Special Offers with Merlot cover. My delivery date is June 21. I'm hoping that may change, but it isn't the end of the world if it doesn't.
> 
> I haven't been on Kindle Watch since the PW2 was released. I'll be waiting for your reviews!


Welcome back and congrats on joining the party!

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Kindle Oasis black cover wifi + special offers May 3rd


----------



## Jen200

Well, I am not sure now when my 3G will be delivered.  My email has the delivery estimate as April 27.  On my orders page it says April 27 but there is a note that the release date is May 4.  When I look at the order page and click on 3G configuration it says at the bottom of the page that the release date is May 4.  Has anyone else noticed a different release date for the 3G?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jen200 said:


> Well, I am not sure now when my 3G will be delivered. My email has the delivery estimate as April 27. On my orders page it says April 27 but there is a note that the release date is May 4. When I look at the order page and click on 3G configuration it says at the bottom of the page that the release date is May 4. Has anyone else noticed a different release date for the 3G?


I didn't look at 3G as I wasn't interested, but it wouldn't be the first time that the 3G was released later than the WiFi version of a Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Jen200

I am hoping for 4/27 delivery.


----------



## Toby

I 1st ordered the Walnut, , special offers with wifi. Delivery date 4/21. Long story. Cancelled that. Ordered the Merlot which is what I wanted wifi, with special offers. Cancelled that. That delivery/release  might have been 4/27. Then I finally ordered the Merlot, wifi & 3G, special offers in the afternoon. Delivery date unknown. I started ordering around 10:00AM to the afternoon.


----------



## Lauramb

Jen200 said:


> Well, I am not sure now when my 3G will be delivered. My email has the delivery estimate as April 27. On my orders page it says April 27 but there is a note that the release date is May 4. When I look at the order page and click on 3G configuration it says at the bottom of the page that the release date is May 4. Has anyone else noticed a different release date for the 3G?


I ordered the oasis 3G+wifi no special offers and Merlot case. Mine order says "Arrives April 27, release April 27. I ordered 8:15 A. M. Central time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course, being at work all day, I didn't get to really check anything out until I got home. I ordered straightaway -- maybe around 6 p.m. 

I've ordered: WiFi only, Merlot cover, special offers. ONLY because I got a bit of a windfall and have sufficient GC credit at Amazon. 

Don't have a delivery date right now; it says "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." Maybe by August!    (Unless I cancel after I've had a chance to play with Betsy's  )

I have heard some people lamenting the cover is 'real leather' as they don't do leather . . . . .


----------



## Jaasy

Mine is Oasis WiFi plus 3G w/special offers, merlot cover.  Arriving 5/4.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got my order confirmation. It still says: "Delivery date pending. We'll email you as soon as we have a delivery date."

Which, in translation, means "we haven't a clue when you'll get it."

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## derek alvah

Just woke up (I'm on night shift) and found the watch thread. I have Oasis, Wi-Fi with special offers and the Merlot cover on order. Due to arrive on April 27th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, being at work all day, I didn't get to really check anything out until I got home. I ordered straightaway -- maybe around 6 p.m.
> 
> I've ordered: WiFi only, Merlot cover, special offers. ONLY because I got a bit of a windfall and have sufficient GC credit at Amazon.
> 
> Don't have a delivery date right now; it says "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." Maybe by August!    (Unless I cancel after I've had a chance to play with Betsy's  )
> 
> I have heard some people lamenting the cover is 'real leather' as they don't do leather . . . . .


Lunch, April 28th? The Irish place?


----------



## kschles

To make all of you with delivery dates in April and May feel even better; my WiFi without special offers, and walnut cover, has a delivery date of June 8th. Good thing I like my Paperwhite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kschles said:


> To make all of you with delivery dates in April and May feel even better; my WiFi without special offers, and walnut cover, has a delivery date of June 8th. Good thing I like my Paperwhite.


Out of curiosity, have you tried WITH special offers to see if that makes a difference? You can always buy out of them, but I think in the past it has actually made a difference (I think they want to encourage special offers).

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Well - I caved!  My Birthday is in May so I'm using that as my excuse.  ordered Oasis with Merlot cover,  WIFI only, With ads.  Still waiting for a delivery date..    It was those page turn buttons that did me in!!


----------



## bordercollielady

kschles said:


> To make all of you with delivery dates in April and May feel even better; my WiFi without special offers, and walnut cover, has a delivery date of June 8th. Good thing I like my Paperwhite.


Uh Oh... I suspect mine will be later too since my date is pending.. Oh well, that's what I get for not checking in here often enough!


----------



## Lauramb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried WITH special offers to see if that makes a difference? You can always buy out of them, but I think in the past it has actually made a difference (I think they want to encourage special offers).
> 
> Betsy


That worked when I bought my voyage when it released. The without offers delivery date was a month later. When I changed to with I got it a week after release day, then just bought out of the offers.


----------



## Chad Winters

I am torn...I have the older lower res PW and really was planning on buying this one but the price is a lot higher than I expected....I gotta go ask DW how good i've been this year


----------



## katy32

I just changed my black to the Merlot cover because that is the one I really want. No delivery date here yet either.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Of course, being at work all day, I didn't get to really check anything out until I got home. I ordered straightaway -- maybe around 6 p.m.
> 
> I've ordered: WiFi only, Merlot cover, special offers. ONLY because I got a bit of a windfall and have sufficient GC credit at Amazon.
> 
> Don't have a delivery date right now; it says "Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date." Maybe by August!    (Unless I cancel after I've had a chance to play with Betsy's  )
> 
> I have heard some people lamenting the cover is 'real leather' as they don't do leather . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lunch, April 28th? The Irish place?


On Columbia Pike? Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kathy

I just ordered the wifi only without special offers in merlot. No ship date. Man you have to be quick. Did anyone see what the weight is with the cover? I'm sure it is probably somewhere in one of the threads but hope someone won't mind answering again.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I bit the bullet (mostly because my 2012 PW has just died on me) and preordered the wifi with offers, with the merlot cover - and I have a ship date of JUNE 22nd!   

I wish it wasn't so far away!


----------



## Kathy

I decided to order the walnut, wifi only with special offers and got a June 3rd date. I'll just remove the special offers when I get it. 

Changed it again. I travel a lot so decided to go ahead and get the 3G. My date is now May 4th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> On Columbia Pike? Sounds like a plan!


Penciling it in! Celtic House. I was just looking at my lunch card. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> I decided to order the walnut, wifi only with special offers and got a June 3rd date. I'll just remove the special offers when I get it.
> 
> Changed it again. I travel a lot so decided to go ahead and get the 3G. My date is now May 4th.


Yay, Kathy!

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

I've order the Oasis wifi w/ special offers w/ walnut case. June 6th delivery date  
I'm in between naming it Octavia(Butler) or Ozzy. My Kindle keyboard is Kinzie. My Paperwhite was Paige(just sold it. long wait ahead) So I have to come up 
with an O name. Makes it easier for me when I purchase a book to remember which device to send it to.


----------



## Jen200

My birthday is May 2 so I am optimistic that I will have my gift early.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm thinking of Ouza, which is Croatian/Slovenian for Oasis....  A nod to my heritage.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I was right on this this morning, ordered the Wifi only, special offers, Merlot case with a delivery date of April 27. I ordered before I finished reading the press release. Checking now, I still have the same delivery date.

L


----------



## nikkidog

I ordered mine right away this morning with a delivery date of 4/27.  Just received an email 9:34 PM saying now the delivery date is 5/4.  Better than June but not happy.


----------



## Andra

Dammit. Just got email from Amazon:

We're writing about the order you placed on April 13, 2016 (Order# ). Unfortunately, the release date for the item(s) listed below has changed, and we need to provide you with a new delivery estimate based on the new release date:

  "New - Kindle Oasis with Leather Charging Cover - Walnut, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Free 3G + Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers"
    Estimated arrival date: May 04, 2016


----------



## kschles

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried WITH special offers to see if that makes a difference? You can always buy out of them, but I think in the past it has actually made a difference (I think they want to encourage special offers).
> 
> Betsy


I gave it a shot with special offers, and got a date of June 6. Since it's only a two day difference, I went with my original order.


----------



## NightReader

I still haven't decided for sure, but I went ahead and put in an order to get a place in line.  My date came up as 5/16 (Black, wifi with special offers, which I would buy out because I HATE special offers).  That should give me time to read everybody's reviews before I have to decide if I'm really paying that much money for a reader.  I shouldn't even still be considering it, but darn I want those page turn buttons.


----------



## emathieu

Well, I placed my order - Walnut, 3G with special offers.  Delivery date May 4th.  I guess this is my birthday present to myself (Birthday is May 1st).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Dammit. Just got email from Amazon:
> 
> We're writing about the order you placed on April 13, 2016 (Order# ). Unfortunately, the release date for the item(s) listed below has changed, and we need to provide you with a new delivery estimate based on the new release date:
> 
> "New - Kindle Oasis with Leather Charging Cover - Walnut, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Free 3G + Wi-Fi - Includes Special Offers"
> Estimated arrival date: May 04, 2016





nikkidog said:


> I ordered mine right away this morning with a delivery date of 4/27. Just received an email 9:34 PM saying now the delivery date is 5/4. Better than June but not happy.


Aargh...checking my email, keeping fingers crossed...I may live to regret cancelling my first order.


----------



## Jen200

I just got the delivery delay email - now estimated May 4.  We are leaving town  on May 6 and I really want to take it with me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

I guessed it was only the 3G ones being delayed but maybe it's worse than that. I hope the wifi ones come out on time so some of you get them this month.


----------



## lindnet

Dang it, I ordered right away, but decided I wasn't sure.  So I started with an April 27 date for my Merlot wifi with offers, but now have no date confirmed.

Do we think it makes a difference if you paid it all at once or in payments?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Are those of you buying now being charged sales tax? I went through the pretense of buying to see how much the 3G would cost and was surprised to see a sales tax charge. Never before paid that on any Kindle, and I bought a Macbook Pro and a monitor from Amazon recently and didn't have such a charge for them either.


----------



## Toby

That's what I did - placed an order this morning while finishing getting ready to go to the hospital to visit my father. Then, at the hospital, with many interruptions, I kept changing my order. I knew that I wanted a Merlot Cover, but I was unsure about getting wifi only or wifi with 3G. While at the hospital, I read the description of the Oasis. I was hoping that Amazon would mention the weight of the cover unless I missed it. The kindle sounds so light. Yay! The cover may be heavy. Like others mentioned, I have no estimated delivery.   
Ellenoc, I've been paying sales tax on kindles/fires for awhile now, maybe within the last 2 years. I think it was $22 for my Oasis wifi & 3G. I also think it was $18 for the wifi only version.


----------



## Leslie

ellenoc said:


> Are those of you buying now being charged sales tax? I went through the pretense of buying to see how much the 3G would cost and was surprised to see a sales tax charge. Never before paid that on any Kindle, and I bought a Macbook Pro and a monitor from Amazon recently and didn't have such a charge for them either.


According to this article, sales tax collection for Amazon in Colorado started on February 1:

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_29390906/amazon-collect-colorado-sales-tax-purchases-starting-feb

Did you buy your Macbook Pro and monitor before that date?

L


----------



## Leslie

My delivery date is still April 27 and I haven't received an email saying otherwise (yet).

I also haven't changed my order since I placed it this morning. Just FYI, more data points.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> Are those of you buying now being charged sales tax? I went through the pretense of buying to see how much the 3G would cost and was surprised to see a sales tax charge. Never before paid that on any Kindle, and I bought a Macbook Pro and a monitor from Amazon recently and didn't have such a charge for them either.


They may have opened a physical presence in your state. That makes them an in-state company for sales tax in many states. Or something like that. They put a warehouse in VA, I think, and we started paying sales tax there.

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Leslie said:


> According to this article, sales tax collection for Amazon in Colorado started on February 1:
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_29390906/amazon-collect-colorado-sales-tax-purchases-starting-feb
> 
> Did you buy your Macbook Pro and monitor before that date?


I did. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Geez. I got an email from Amazon last night saying that they now had an estimated delivery date for my oasis (3G w/o special orders) and it is July 6!!! And I ordered the thing less than two hours from when the oasis page went live on Amazon!!! I would love to know how many they expected to sell, and how many orders they actually got. These gadgets must be flying off the shelf.

I am going to be optimistic, cross my fingers, and hope it actually arrives a little earlier than that. I'm moving in July so if the date gets too close I may have to cancel the order and start this whole process over once I'm in my new place.

This is bringing up a lot of nostalgia over what it was like when I ordered my first ever original kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It does seem like maybe they thought there would be less demand than there is due to the high price...  

Who knew?  I keep frantically checking my email.  

Betsy


----------



## Andra

If you try to purchase a 3G Oasis it now shows release day of 5/4...
I don't think I'd be as upset if they'd just had the correct date at the beginning. Who knows, I may have ordered wifi only to start with and be able to get it 4/27. Oh well. It gives me a week to change my mind if general consensus is horrible device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, my order still says "release date April 27" but still gives no definite delivery date for me. I ordered around 6 p.m. yesterday (Tuesday the 13th).


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, my order still says "release date April 27" but still gives no definite delivery date for me. I ordered around 6 p.m. yesterday (Tuesday the 13th).


That was my similar to my experience....I ordered at 10:45 am and when I clicked on 'purchase' it said release date 4/27. Then my account page showed 'release date 5/4' but said we'll let you know the estimated delivery date. Now the estimated delivery date has turned out to be 7/6. Arrgghhhh.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Andra said:


> If you try to purchase a 3G Oasis it now shows release day of 5/4...
> I don't think I'd be as upset if they'd just had the correct date at the beginning. Who knows, I may have ordered wifi only to start with and be able to get it 4/27. Oh well. It gives me a week to change my mind if general consensus is horrible device.


Andra, my 3G order shows the release day as 5/4 also, but my delivery date is 7/6. And I ordered yesterday morning at 10:45. It seems they have a huge backlist of orders. Is your delivery date actually 5/4?


----------



## Andra

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Andra, my 3G order shows the release day as 5/4 also, but my delivery date is 7/6. And I ordered yesterday morning at 10:45. It seems they have a huge backlist of orders. Is your delivery date actually 5/4?


When I look at my orders on Amazon it shows arriving of May 4, 2016.
I swear, next time I am going to pre-order one of each wifi only and 3G just in case this happens again...
The July delivery date seems a little crazy. I think maybe I'd contact them to see what's going on.


----------



## CozyMama

I ordered a 3G with merlot cover at around 9:20 yesterday morning. At first I had the 4/27 delivery date but last night I got an email saying it will be May 4th when it arrives. I changed my order because I accidentally ordered the black cover but I did it almost immediately.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Andra said:


> When I look at my orders on Amazon it shows arriving of May 4, 2016.
> I swear, next time I am going to pre-order one of each wifi only and 3G just in case this happens again...
> The July delivery date seems a little crazy. I think maybe I'd contact them to see what's going on.


Well I guess it's worth a try. I just sent an email to the help department. Thanks Andra. I'll see what they say.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know at least once, maybe a couple times, the 3G version of the Kindle has arrived later due to needing to get approval from the FCC for the 3G part.

I wondered yesterday, early on, if Amazon moved up/rushed the announcement and pre-order on the website because of all the leaks...and maybe the original release date of the 3G version was an error (which, of course, is not the customer's fault).  But just wondered if that explains why they back pedaled on the 3G.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I as waffled all over the Oasis threads yesterday, I didn't order until 3:30 in the afternoon yesterday April 13th. 

I ordered Wifi, with special offers in Walnut. My date for arriving was then and still is June 7th. At the time of my order, the Merlot was already back to June 25th. I tested both.


----------



## sosha

Mine got bumped to 5/4 also.  Sigh.


----------



## bordercollielady

ellenoc said:


> Are those of you buying now being charged sales tax? I went through the pretense of buying to see how much the 3G would cost and was surprised to see a sales tax charge. Never before paid that on any Kindle, and I bought a Macbook Pro and a monitor from Amazon recently and didn't have such a charge for them either.


Yes, I'm in Colorado- and got charged a hefty sales tax!


----------



## kschles

ellenoc said:


> Are those of you buying now being charged sales tax? I went through the pretense of buying to see how much the 3G would cost and was surprised to see a sales tax charge. Never before paid that on any Kindle, and I bought a Macbook Pro and a monitor from Amazon recently and didn't have such a charge for them either.


I live in Maryland, and Amazon opened a big distribution center in Baltimore. I was prepared to start paying sales taxes on everything. However, I've noticed that sometimes I'm charged sales tax, and sometimes I'm not. My guess would be that if the ordered item is shipped from a location within your State, you are charged. If it's coming from out of State, you're not. It might also depend on who the seller is (i.e. Sold by X, but fulfilled by Amazon). Not really sure, but something must explain the periodic sales tax charge.


----------



## Jen200

I was one of the 3G orders that got bumped from 4/27 to 5/4 .  I received my confirmation email at 9:20 yesterday morning.  I received the email about the delay yesterday afternoon.  I checked my orders page and it now shows arriving 5/4.  Yesterday it had the arrival date as 4/27 and a 5/4 release date.  I think Betsy is probably right about the FCC approval.  Normally there are leaks when it is submitted to the FCC, and I heard nothing about it.  There were plenty of leaks but nothing in regards to the FCC submission.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Andra said:


> When I look at my orders on Amazon it shows arriving of May 4, 2016.
> I swear, next time I am going to pre-order one of each wifi only and 3G just in case this happens again...
> The July delivery date seems a little crazy. I think maybe I'd contact them to see what's going on.


Holy smokes!!! This is the response I got to my inquiry:

"Hello,

I'm sorry to hear about the problem you had with the delivery date for your order. I apologize for the inconvenience this has caused.

I do understand your concern about status of your order. I've confirmed that the estimated delivery dates in your Account is incorrect. I'm sorry about that. You should expect your order to be delivered by May 6, 2016.

We recently learned that, due to a technical error you've facing this issue.

However, we've reported this to our technical team, and they're working on taking care of it."

(doing a very happy dance in front of my computer ) Anyone else who got a really late delivery time, you might want to check with amazon to make sure there hasn't been a mistake.....


----------



## Sandpiper

nikkidog said:


> Mine is Oasis wi-if plus 3G without special offers with Merlot cover. Arriving 4/27.


What was the total price of that?  I don't mind special offers, but I like 3G.


----------



## Andra

I know that the 3G has been delayed before.  But it was really obvious when placing the order that the wifi and the 3G had different release dates.
I bet poor Steve or Frank or whoever at Amazon who was supposed to put the disclaimer about release date subject to change on the 3G models is getting yelled at pretty hard today.

Sandpiper the Oasis with 3G and no special offers is $379.99 before tax.


----------



## Meemo

Oasis, walnut cover, wifi only, special offers. Currently shows June 6 delivery date.


----------



## sosha

I was charged sales tax. But, here in CA, we pay sales tax on everything.


----------



## barryem

While you're waiting for your brand new shiny Oasis you might want to listen to The Kindle Chronicles. Len Edgerly was invited to a meeting where they showed it off a week or two ago and he got to talk with some of the Kindle designers and he's posted an extra podcast all about it. There's some pretty interesting stuff:

http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/

For those who don't know, The Kindle Chronicles is a Friday podcast all about the Kindle. Jeff Bezos and others at Amazon have been on the show numerous times and he usually manages to make it pretty interesting. He's also one of the better product reviewers, even if it is mostly about Kindles.

Anyway there are some interesting perspectives in this about the design philosophy of the Oasis and of earlier Kindles.

Barry


----------



## katy32

I pay sales tax in Ohio

Still no delivery date for mine.  Hopefully soon


----------



## bordercollielady

Ewww.. my Oasis is shown as arriving July 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIFI only, Merlot cover, with ads.. That is so disappointing!

Later: That was strange.. I called them. First the rep told me that the July date was just an estimate. When I told her that another customer had been told that the July dates were not correct - she went away, came back, and told me that I would get it soon after April 27th. Hmmm.. I asked if she would modify my order- she told me not to worry. Not sure if I believe it or not. I would really like to see the date on my order... 

Later still: I am in chat with a second rep: Thank you for staying connected Rochelle.
I've checked and there was an issue with updating the delivery date. We just had an update that *the order will be shipped and delivered on the release date*/
Me: ok - so I should see that now?
Abhishek: I'll escalate this to the appropriate team right away and have this updated on your order at the earliest.
Me: ok thank you
Abhishek: You're welcome Rochelle. This typically takes 2-3 business days. However, I'll set a reminder to personally follow up and have this fixed at the earliest.
Me: ok

So we will see if it changes..


----------



## katy32

bordercollielady said:


> Ewww.. my Oasis is shown as arriving July 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIFI only, Merlot cover, with ads.. That is so disappointing!


Maybe if you email them they will say that was a mistake? I still don't have a delivery date but I'm anxiously waiting for one


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

bordercollielady said:


> Ewww.. my Oasis is shown as arriving July 6th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WIFI only, Merlot cover, with ads.. That is so disappointing!
> 
> Later: That was strange.. I called them. First the rep told me that the July date was just an estimate. When I told her that another customer had been told that the July dates were not correct - she went away, came back, and told me that I would get it soon after April 27th. Hmmm.. I asked if she would modify my order- she told me not to worry. Not sure if I believe it or not. I would really like to see the date on my order...


My new (earlier) date hasn't shown up on my order yet either, but supposedly the technicians are working to correct a glitch in the system that caused that July date. It does make me nervous too though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> While you're waiting for your brand new shiny Oasis you might want to listen to The Kindle Chronicles. Len Edgerly was invited to a meeting where they showed it off a week or two ago and he got to talk with some of the Kindle designers and he's posted an extra podcast all about it. There's some pretty interesting stuff:
> 
> http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/
> 
> For those who don't know, The Kindle Chronicles is a Friday podcast all about the Kindle. Jeff Bezos and others at Amazon have been on the show numerous times and he usually manages to make it pretty interesting. He's also one of the better product reviewers, even if it is mostly about Kindles.
> 
> Anyway there are some interesting perspectives in this about the design philosophy of the Oasis and of earlier Kindles.
> 
> Barry


Len is a member here, though I'm not sure how often he drops by.

I found this interesting, though I haven't listened to the podcast yet (thanks, Barry for posting it)



> In answer to Faith Eldridge's question, it turns out the Oasis does not have an adaptive light sensor. If that is an important capability, you may want to stick with the Kindle Voyage, which does have one.


I hadn't heard that yet.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

barryem said:


> While you're waiting for your brand new shiny Oasis you might want to listen to The Kindle Chronicles. Len Edgerly was invited to a meeting where they showed it off a week or two ago and he got to talk with some of the Kindle designers and he's posted an extra podcast all about it. There's some pretty interesting stuff:
> 
> http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/
> 
> For those who don't know, The Kindle Chronicles is a Friday podcast all about the Kindle. Jeff Bezos and others at Amazon have been on the show numerous times and he usually manages to make it pretty interesting. He's also one of the better product reviewers, even if it is mostly about Kindles.
> 
> Anyway there are some interesting perspectives in this about the design philosophy of the Oasis and of earlier Kindles.
> 
> Barry


thanks for posting that. i am just starting to listen to, but a couple of things I picked up so far.

10 minutes of charging with the cover adds 1 hour of battery life to the Oasis.
Buttons are quiet, but not silent. He prefers them to haptic since you can feel them. 
Amazon has not yet found a good solar option as so far. So no solar cover near.

eta: the talk about the unicorn bar and the wheel on the K1 is interesting. The bar was a intermediate display and the wheel used that bar to do stuff as the refresh rate for e-ink was still a bit slow at the time. Its better to listen to it as I can't type that fast and explain.

This part is at 11:50 on the podcast if you want to hear it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> While you're waiting for your brand new shiny Oasis you might want to listen to The Kindle Chronicles. Len Edgerly was invited to a meeting where they showed it off a week or two ago and he got to talk with some of the Kindle designers and he's posted an extra podcast all about it. There's some pretty interesting stuff:
> 
> http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/
> 
> For those who don't know, The Kindle Chronicles is a Friday podcast all about the Kindle. Jeff Bezos and others at Amazon have been on the show numerous times and he usually manages to make it pretty interesting. He's also one of the better product reviewers, even if it is mostly about Kindles.
> 
> Anyway there are some interesting perspectives in this about the design philosophy of the Oasis and of earlier Kindles.
> 
> Barry


As far as his review, I found it interesting that Len suggested that the price would prevent the device from selling out quickly. 

Also, that the case also has a USB port, which I hadn't heard, which would mean that it could be charging while using the device on its own? Which could be useful sometimes.

Betsy


----------



## barryem

I think if I were to get an Oasis I'd probably leave the case on my night stand and after I'm done reading in bed at night I'd put it into it's case and let it get ready for tomorrow.

I really do like the look of the thing and a lot of the ideas that went into it and that method of charging is one of the most attractive features I've seen so far.  I have a feeling I'd also like the way it feels in my hand, and that's important to me.

It's because of my phone that I held back, more than anything else.  I do a lot of my reading these days on a Motorola Moto E 2nd generation and I like it.  Earlier this morning I looked up the specs to compare the weight with the weight of the Oasis and the Moto E is about 20 grams heavier, which isn't much.  Also it fits comfortably in a single hand, fingers sort of wrapped around it.  It's easily the most comfortable way I've found to read with respect to holding it in my hand.  It's not as easy on my eyes but I haven't been having any real issues with that so far.

I guess before I spend that much on the Oasis I want to make sure I'll be going back to a Kindle for reading.

Barry


----------



## CAR

Placed order today for Walnut 3G with special offers.  Will get it on release date May 4.  Going to buy out the special offers when I get it  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just got an email that says my estimated delivery date is June 21. I'd ordered around 6 p.m. on the 13th with the Merlot cover, wifi only, no special offers.


----------



## lindnet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got an email that says my estimated delivery date is June 21. I'd ordered around 6 p.m. on the 13th with the Merlot cover, wifi only, no special offers.


Dang, I wish I'd get an email. I ordered the same one as you on the first day at 5:30......it's still saying "We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate".


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just got an email that says my estimated delivery date is June 21. I'd ordered around 6 p.m. on the 13th with the Merlot cover, wifi only, no special offers.


I ordered late yesterday too.. and they originally gave me a July 7th delivery date.. When I called them, they told me it would arrive right after April 27th. You might want to contact them to
see if your date is correct.


----------



## RiddleMeThis

Ordered Wifi + 3G, with a black cover to be delivered May 4th. It has special offers because without said it wouldn't be delivered until May 17th. I will be removing special offers as soon as it arrives. 

And Sandpiper since you asked earlier, my total will be $413 once I remove my special offers.


----------



## katy32

Just got the July 6th email too.  Going to contact customer service and see how accurate that is


----------



## lindnet

Are you guys contacting Kindle support or just Amazon customer service?


----------



## katy32

lindnet said:


> Are you guys contacting Kindle support or just Amazon customer service?


I went with amazon customer service, just an email because my internet sucks right now and didn't want to get booted from chat


----------



## lindnet

Thanks!  I called the regular customer service line and she said it would ship 5/26 and be delivered 5/31.  Seems like an long time for Prime shipping?  Anyway, at least I got one answer.  Wonder if I ask again later if the date will be the same.


----------



## katy32

So I seem to have gotten the non native English speaking version of Amazon customer service.  Guess I will have to try and call tomorrow, this email didn't address my question of if July 6th was a glitch or an actual delivery date
"
Amazon	
Your Account	Amazon.com
Message From Customer Service
Hello,

Thank you for writing us back.

I completely understand your concern.

In this case, I've checked the item release date and confirmed that this item will be released on April 27, 2016.

In some cases, you'll receive it much sooner than the date listed.

Once your order will be shipped we will inform you about the exact delivery date of your order.

Please be assured that all of us here are working very hard to provide thorough, personal answer to each of our customers as quickly as possible. We consider it very important to read each customer's message to us and we try our best to address each and every concern our customer has."


----------



## lindnet

LOL, just got an email with the July 7th date.  Unbelievable!  

So I called again, and this person told me the July date was what she was showing.  I don't remember them being this disorganized on the other Kindle release dates.


----------



## MsScarlett

Meemo said:


> Oasis, walnut cover, wifi only, special offers. Currently shows June 6 delivery date.


Same here! Same order, same delivery date


----------



## lindnet

I just cancelled.  I think those 2 customer service people going in and checking dates and trying to expedite it pushed the date out further.  I'm not happy.....didn't need the stupid thing anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> I ordered late yesterday too.. and they originally gave me a July 7th delivery date.. When I called them, they told me it would arrive right after April 27th. You might want to contact them to
> see if your date is correct.


I don't see much point.

If the date is right, I'll get it in June. If the date is wrong, I'll get it earlier -- or later. My calling to bug 'em and try to get them to give me a different answer _probably_ isn't going to change anything.

Besides, I've been an Amazon customer almost since they started and, on the whole, I've found them to be quite good about delivering when they say, or sooner. The few times a delivery has been late, even if it's totally NOT their fault, they've given a credit as an apology. So I'm really not worried about it one way or the other.

Besides, as I said, I'll get to play with Betsy's in plenty of time to decide if I want to leave my order in. 

(Also, all you folks cancelling can only help MY cause!    )


----------



## Lauramb

lindnet said:


> LOL, just got an email with the July 7th date. Unbelievable!
> 
> So I called again, and this person told me the July date was what she was showing. I don't remember them being this disorganized on the other Kindle release dates.


Oh, I bought the kindle one on release date. I wonder if this forum goes back that far? Very disorganized. My first ereader was a Rocketbook. And it had the thicker shaped adage where you hold it to be like a spine too. Many years ago.


----------



## Toby

My delivery date is June 22, but as Ann said, maybe the kindle will be delivered earlier. This time I decided to buy wifi & 3G. I see a lot more orders for wifi & 3G for the Oasis, me thinks. Are there more orders this time for thr wifi & 3G?


----------



## Patricia

Someone else said that the Walnut cover with wifi and 3G delivers on May 4.  Just saying!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lauramb said:


> Oh, I bought the kindle one on release date. I wonder if this forum goes back that far? Very disorganized. My first ereader was a Rocketbook. And it had the thicker shaped adage where you hold it to be like a spine too. Many years ago.


Welcome to KBoards, Lauramb!

The forum goes back almost that long...the site founder Harvey Chute started this forum on November 26, 2007, about a week after the release date of the first Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm thinking that because of the price, they didn't think there would be this kind of demand...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking that because of the price, they didn't think there would be this kind of demand...
> 
> Betsy


Agreed . . . I am, myself, a bit surprised at the apparent demand, given the price. . . and I wonder if the tweet by Jeff last week did make it more attractive just because?

I'm still not SURE I'm actually going to buy the thing -- haven't even had time to read the Users Guide yet nor look closely at the specs -- but it doesn't hurt to get in line. And, I, too, have a big chunk of Amazon credit that was a bit of a windfall . . . not to mention the nearly $100 in coins I've got to get over to Coinstar when tax season is over.  So, unless I HATE it . . . I'll probably keep it, as I consider it all paid for with 'found' money. 

I certainly do appreciate, however, that it's a good chunk of change and that many may have to think a bit harder about it.


----------



## nikkidog

Maybe it will come earlier than expected.  I just ordered an echo last week and was told it would ship on 4/19.  I got it yesterday.  Nice surprise!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> Maybe it will come earlier than expected. I just ordered an echo last week and was told it would ship on 4/19. I got it yesterday. Nice surprise!


It's been typical that, when a new Kindle comes out, for people with late arrival dates to get their new Kindles early earlier. Part of that is people ahead cancelling, the other is that Amazon, I think, is very conservative in their promises. They like to guarantee conservatively and then deliver early.

Hey, I brought some cookies to the party!










Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I was so busy watching the other Oasis thread that I missed this one!

I have an Oasis, wifi only, with special offers, walnut coming on April 27.  Is it time yet! I'm ready! Guess I'll go have a cookie and drink that Betsy brought while I wait.


----------



## barryem

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking that because of the price, they didn't think there would be this kind of demand...


You may be right. I have no idea what goes on in the minds of those living in Amazonville. But I'd bet my money that running out of the new Kindle shortly after they go on sale is part of their marketing strategy. If you remember that happened with the very first Kindle and it was hugely successful and they just might think that's part of the reason for it's success. And they just might be right. 

Barry


----------



## KathyY

I ordered on the first day around 3 in the afternoon Eastern time. I ordered Wi-Fi only with special offers and the merlot case and it is now showing July 7 for delivery. That is just crazy.


----------



## bordercollielady

Reading this thread,  it seems you can get two different answers depending on when you call.  Oh well - whenever mine comes, it comes.  its not like I am Kindle-less.  I love the Voyage and I'm only buying the Oasis to get the page turn buttons back.


----------



## katy32

I spoke with someone on the phone today who said my kindle oasis would be delivered today since I did one day shipping.  I'm not sure they know what end is up over there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> I spoke with someone on the phone today who said my kindle oasis would be delivered today since I did one day shipping. I'm not sure they know what end is up over there.


Let us know if you get it! 



barryem said:


> You may be right. I have no idea what goes on in the minds of those living in Amazonville. But I'd bet my money that running out of the new Kindle shortly after they go on sale is part of their marketing strategy. If you remember that happened with the very first Kindle and it was hugely successful and they just might think that's part of the reason for it's success. And they just might be right.


Well, if it was just for them running out and people not being able to get it release day, I'd agree with you. But I'm basing that more not on the shortage of numbers but on the fact that they seemed not to be prepared--confusion over delivery dates, CS staff confusion (see above), wrong date for release of the 3G version, etc. and the various things that have been reported in this thread. I really think they thought this would be a niche reader that might grow over time. But that's just my theory, too. Could be equally wrong.


----------



## backslidr

I just cancelled the wifi one and ordered the 3G with black cover and s/o. It's showing the delivery date as 5-4, the same day it's released.


----------



## katy32

I just got a follow up call from customer service, I was transferred to kindle support, who then sent me to a delivery manager.  He swears my kindle will be here April 28th.  We will see.


----------



## mistyd107

just ordered a 3g no offers with merlot no shipping date yet.  I really probably should have waited bc my voyage is fine, but I'm curious.  can always cancel i assume my shipping date will not be May 4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> I just got a follow up call from customer service, I was transferred to kindle support, who then sent me to a delivery manager. He swears my kindle will be here April 28th. We will see.


With one-day shipping, I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't get it release day. Or.....the day before. One of our mods once got her Kindle the day before everyone else. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> With one-day shipping, I wouldn't be surprised if you didn't get it release day. Or.....the day before. One of our mods once got her Kindle the day before everyone else.
> 
> Betsy


<raises hand>

It was the 3rd Gen 'keyboard' kindle . . . I paid extra for 1 day shipping (same day was not an option, 2 day was standard for Prime members) and I got it the day BEFORE the official release day. I had ordered within seconds of it being announced and available on the website.


----------



## Andra

I remember getting one of mine early also and couldn't remember if it was the K2 or the K3.  Must have been the K3.


----------



## walk0080

Pre-ordered my black WiFi Oasis from amazon.ca. Ship date 27Apr and arrival of 03May or later w/ free shipping option.

FYI for Canada, there was an option for next day shipping with details something like: "to receive on release date of 27May". So I guess it is possible to receive your unit on or just before the official release date. I am still bummed about the Walnut colour not being available in Canada.


----------



## Andra

I still suspect that Amazon will sell the covers separately at some point.  It would be an easy source of income for them.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I thought you were getting it today . Did I read your earlier post wrong?


----------



## Kathy

Patricia said:


> Someone else said that the Walnut cover with wifi and 3G delivers on May 4. Just saying!!


I first ordered the Merlot and had a June date. I canceled and ordered the Walnut with 3G and my date is May 4.


----------



## Kathy

mistyd107 said:


> just ordered a 3g no offers with merlot no shipping date yet. I really probably should have waited bc my voyage is fine, but I'm curious. can always cancel i assume my shipping date will not be May 4


It seems that the Merlot color is shipping later than the Walnut or Black. It must be really popular. When I changed color my date moved to 5/4.


----------



## bordercollielady

Another cancellation here!  Thought about it and other than the page turn buttons, I really don't think its much of an upgrade.  I may change my mind after reading all your reviews, but for now, I'm out.


----------



## katy32

tiggeerrific said:


> I thought you were getting it today . Did I read your earlier post wrong?


That is what someone at customer service said, though I didn't think it was very accurate, especially since I hadn't been charged yet. I really just want it before my incredibly long bus trip this summer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> <raises hand>
> 
> It was the 3rd Gen 'keyboard' kindle . . . I paid extra for 1 day shipping (same day was not an option, 2 day was standard for Prime members) and I got it the day BEFORE the official release day. I had ordered within seconds of it being announced and available on the website.


I was thinking it was you or Leslie...thought I thought it was for one of the Kindles I've ordered on release day, which would be the PW or the Voyage, and I never owned a KK. So maybe Leslie got one a day early, too....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> I still suspect that Amazon will sell the covers separately at some point. It would be an easy source of income for them.


I agree. And I think they're going to add more options, including a synthetic cover.

I also think there could be a market for 3rd party covers w/o a battery. For people who just want something fun to put on once in awhile who don't mind charging more frequently.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree. And I think they're going to add more options, including a synthetic cover.
> 
> I also think there could be a market for 3rd party covers w/o a battery. For people who just want something fun to put on once in awhile who don't mind charging more frequently.
> 
> Betsy


Or those of us who use the cover as a hands free stand .... I spend a long time with each kindle version finding the perfect cover design that preferably has a hand strap I can use when holding it to read and must stand on its own .... I haven't owned an Amazon cover in a long time as they tend to specialize in being covers or doing things i'm not interested in like being a battery as well .....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I agree. And I think they're going to add more options, including a synthetic cover.


Yeah -- they're going to have to, I think. I'm rather surprised they don't have such an option at release



> I also think there could be a market for 3rd party covers w/o a battery. For people who just want something fun to put on once in awhile who don't mind charging more frequently.
> 
> Betsy


Possibly. And, actually, with the Oasis device design, they _could_ design a cover that utilizes the space that would otherwise be battery backup, to store cards or money which could be just the thing for folks who don't care to carry purses or bags.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- they're going to have to, I think. I'm rather surprised they don't have such an option at release
> 
> Possibly. And, actually, with the Oasis device design, they _could_ design a cover that utilizes the space that would otherwise be battery backup, to store cards or money which could be just the thing for folks who don't care to carry purses or bags.


Well, I was thinking any 3rd party covers would mimic the Amazon one and fit into the same space, with the magnets to attach, just without the battery; I think magnets aren't particularly proprietary--but you're right, a cover could be made that covers the entire back.

Though, not that I think of it, I wonder if a magnet attaching there would act as a drain to the battery in the device. So maybe not?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I was thinking any 3rd party covers would mimic the Amazon one and fit into the same space, with the magnets to attach, just without the battery; I think magnets aren't particularly proprietary--but you're right, a cover could be made that covers the entire back.
> 
> Though, not that I think of it, I wonder if a magnet attaching there would act as a drain to the battery in the device. So maybe not?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah -- I don't remember enough of that section of my college physics course to know if using magnets to attach without it being a battery would have an effect. My sense is that it would, but I claim no expertise. I was thinking of a sort of 'normal' cover, but designed to utilize what would other wise be wasted space if there was no battery.

Even if they do use magnets to attach, without a battery, I still feel like there's an opportunity for a clever designer to use that space for something else.


----------



## jlee745

After complaining about my June delivery date because I've already sold 
My paperwhite, my husband tells me to order the 3G so maybe
I'll get it sooner. (Happy Wife Happy Life)
After reading all of your post, it got me thinking of
How much more money Amazon has made off people 
Not wanting to wait and paying the extra 70$ for 3G. 
3G was really nice when I bought my kindle keyboard since 
There was so few wifi hot spots and I didn't have a phone
That can be used as a hotspot. I just can't see that I would use the 3G.
So I guess I'm going to save my money and pray 
That I don't have to wait till June. 
I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas to arrive.


----------



## cleee

I ordered the one with 3G, special offers (I'll turn that off later) and the walnut case and I'm supposed to get it on release day, 5/4.

I may cancel the order though because I can't find any concrete information about how long the battery will last if you use it without the case. That is a huge factor to me. I've only seen speculation about it and Amazon just keeps using the word "boost" and "months" in their description and has provided no information about using the device without the case. If it's out there, I can't find it.

Has anyone found any real info on battery life sans case?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

cleee said:


> I ordered the one with 3G, special offers (I'll turn that off later) and the walnut case and I'm supposed to get it on release day, 5/4.
> 
> I may cancel the order though because I can't find any concrete information about how long the battery will last if you use it without the case. That is a huge factor to me. I've only seen speculation about it and Amazon just keeps using the word "boost" and "months" in their description and has provided no information about using the device without the case. If it's out there, I can't find it.
> 
> Has anyone found any real info on battery life sans case?


Yes. This is the 'watch' thread; there is a discussion about the batteries in the other thread that is more specifically about the oasis itself.


----------



## barryem

cleee said:


> Has anyone found any real info on battery life sans case?


In the Len Edgerly podcast he interviewed a couple of Amazon designers involved in the Oasis and they either said 8 hours or 9 hours reading time without the case. I suspect that's optimistic, having seen the Oasis disassembled in a video and the built-in battery is pretty small. But he knows more about it than I do.

I typically read an hour or two a day so that would work or me. I could leave it in the case at night to charge and read all day. Someone who read 8 or 10 hours a day would probably soon ruin their Oasis battery if they didn't read with the cover.

I used a cover on my Voyage for the first several months I had it. Then when the new wore off I started using it without the cover unless I take it somewhere with me. I'm happy enough reading with it either way.

The advantage the Oasis has over the Voyage is that it's simple to remove the cover and put it back on. With the Voyage it's a minor hassle each time.

It occurred to me as I was typing this that the extended warranty for the Oasis might be more important than for the earlier models. I never got one for any of my Kindles but I think I'd be tempted to with the Oasis. The warranty is backed by Square Trade, which would be my first choice in a third party warranty. They have a good reputation.

I have a friend who bought a Windows 8 tablet and got the 2 year warranty from them. It stopped working less than a week before the end of the extended warranty. She had a brand new replacement in about 4 days.

Barry


----------



## LenEdgerly

Barry, the Amazon execs told me the Oasis on its own, fully charged, has a battery life of 2 weeks. The case fully charged adds another 7 weeks, which is how they get to "months", as in more than one month, of total battery life for them combined.


----------



## Linjeakel

LenEdgerly said:


> Barry, the Amazon execs told me the Oasis on its own, fully charged, has a battery life of 2 weeks. The case fully charged adds another 7 weeks, which is how they get to "months", as in more than one month, of total battery life for them combined.


Is that two weeks based on their usual criteria of 1/2 an hour per day reading, light on 10 and wi-fi off? So that would be 7 hours of reading time?

The case would add another 24 hours of reading time?

Hmmm... it sounds so much better when they say 'months' rather than 31 hours, which is a much more useful figure for people to judge how long it would last them when everyone's reading habits differ so much. Then there's those of us who keep their light much higher than 10 and like to leave wi-fi on all the time ...

Having said that, unless you intend to be completely cut off from civilisation for an extended period, it really isn't that much of a problem to recharge stuff, even of you have to do it every few days. And having said _that_, even if you _are_ going to be cut off then a Voyage with a portable battery recharger would probably work out cheaper than the Oasis and last longer.  

So much speculation! Can't wait for everyone who's ordered to get theirs and tell us what it's _really_ like. I'm on Kindle Watch even though I haven't ordered one!


----------



## Sunshine722

I ordered the Oasis wifi with the Walnut case late last night... Arrival date June 6, yikes!

This is what I get for being indecisive.

Kindle owner since 2009 when my husband gifted me with a Kindle 2 for Christmas.  Since then, I've had the various new models every year, but it's been awhile since my last upgrade.  My current kindle is the Paperwhite 2, which I love.  

I used to be on these boards, I remember posting a lot on the huge Oberon case thread    but couldn't remember my password.


----------



## mistyd107

Just received my shipping estimate for my 3G merlot w/o special offers...September 20th. Guess it's a good thing I still have a voyage that works pretty well😅


----------



## Lauramb

Sunshine722 said:


> I ordered the Oasis wifi with the Walnut case late last night... Arrival date June 6, yikes!
> 
> I used to be on these boards, I remember posting a lot on the huge Oberon case thread  but couldn't remember my password.


Me too, and I have long since closed the email account associated with it so I couldn't do the forgot password option.


----------



## Sunshine722

Laura, same here. I tried the password option, but then realized that email account is long gone.


----------



## lindnet

I cancelled a couple of days ago because of all the different answers I was getting and the date moving out further every time I asked.  Yesterday I got an email from them, asking me to please contact them about it again so that they could make it right.  I'm not sure yet what I'll do, but I think I'd get an earlier ship date if I did call.


----------



## Sunshine722

mistyd107 said:


> Just received my shipping estimate for my 3G merlot w/o special offers...September 20th. Guess it's a good thing I still have a voyage that works pretty well&#128517;


 
Feeling better about June 6th!


----------



## Leslie

Sunshine722 said:


> I ordered the Oasis wifi with the Walnut case late last night... Arrival date June 6, yikes!
> 
> This is what I get for being indecisive.
> 
> Kindle owner since 2009 when my husband gifted me with a Kindle 2 for Christmas. Since then, I've had the various new models every year, but it's been awhile since my last upgrade. My current kindle is the Paperwhite 2, which I love.
> 
> I used to be on these boards, I remember posting a lot on the huge Oberon case thread  but couldn't remember my password.


Well, even so, it's good to have you back!


----------



## Leslie

Lauramb said:


> Me too, and I have long since closed the email account associated with it so I couldn't do the forgot password option.


As I said to Sunshine, either way, it's good to have you back!


----------



## cleee

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Yes. This is the 'watch' thread; there is a discussion about the batteries in the other thread that is more specifically about the oasis itself.


I am aware of which thread this is. Thanks. I read the entire other thread and only read speculation about the battery, not official information from Amazon. If it missed it, I apologize.


----------



## MagentaSunset

_I initially ordered the merlot yesterday and had a September due date! My husband wanted to order one too and suggested I change the selection to black. Worked much better.......2 in black, WIFI with special offers. Delivery date 5/16. We were both traveling for work, so we missed the launch day. I preferred the merlot, but he convinced me I will be happy with the black.  We also have 2 Echo Dots arriving at the end of May (and received our Tap 2 weeks ago). I think the only Amazon tech product we haven't purchased is the Amazon Phone. _


----------



## barryem

LenEdgerly said:


> Barry, the Amazon execs told me the Oasis on its own, fully charged, has a battery life of 2 weeks. The case fully charged adds another 7 weeks, which is how they get to "months", as in more than one month, of total battery life for them combined.


Thanks for that.

I think the problem with measuring battery life in weeks or months is that it's marketing hype even if it's true. It doesn't do anything to help people make smart choices. It should be given in hours.

I thought I remember them giving some figures in hours on your podcast or one of your videos. Maybe I remember wrong.

Barry


----------



## Meemo

LenEdgerly said:


> Barry, the Amazon execs told me the Oasis on its own, fully charged, has a battery life of 2 weeks. The case fully charged adds another 7 weeks, which is how they get to "months", as in more than one month, of total battery life for them combined.


Question for you since you've actually been hands on - in the Amazon press release I noticed this: "To achieve this, Kindle Oasis has a featherweight polymer frame that is plated with metal by structural electroplating-this makes the device incredibly light while ensuring it has the strength and rigidity of metal so it is resilient enough to take anywhere you want to read." At first I took it to mean that the outer case is metal. But since I haven't noticed any of the preliminary articles mention that the case is metal rather than plastic, I'm guessing it's the internal framework that's metal plated, not the outer, and probably that's what they mean by "structural". Correct?


----------



## barryem

If anyone wants a Kindle Oasis on April 27 the link below takes you to Best Buy's page where they still say you can get one on release day.  It looks like they only have black ones with Wifi.  I guess Amazon must have set aside a bunch for them and they haven't pre-ordered out yet.

Barry


----------



## northofdivision

Is it the 27th yet!!?? *sigh*...for those of you getting far dates, I remember I pulled the trigger late on the Voyage and it gave me a two month wait from the day I purchased it. It ended up coming a month and a week early from said date. #optimism. 

Already have my pitch dark room (with weighted blinds as to not let in any light) ready to test the lighting the moment it arrives (a tradition for the past few years -5 pws, 1 pw2s, 1 kobo aura, 1 kobo glo hd, 2 voyages...- so far only the pw2 and kobo glo hd have past my eye test of not catching shades and hues that ruined my reading experience... so fingers crossed this 10 light setup across the sides is going to solve my midnight reading in the dark woes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sunshine722 said:


> I ordered the Oasis wifi with the Walnut case late last night... Arrival date June 6, yikes!
> 
> This is what I get for being indecisive.
> 
> Kindle owner since 2009 when my husband gifted me with a Kindle 2 for Christmas. Since then, I've had the various new models every year, but it's been awhile since my last upgrade. My current kindle is the Paperwhite 2, which I love.
> 
> I used to be on these boards, I remember posting a lot on the huge Oberon case thread  but couldn't remember my password.





Lauramb said:


> Me too, and I have long since closed the email account associated with it so I couldn't do the forgot password option.


Sunshine and Laura--

If you want to use your old accounts, I can help you. Or just proceed with the new ones, if that's what you want! Welcome back!

Betsy


----------



## Lauramb

What would you need to do for me to use old one? Is it a lot of trouble for you?

My old screen name was LauraB


----------



## Sunshine722

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sunshine and Laura--
> 
> If you want to use your old accounts, I can help you. Or just proceed with the new ones, if that's what you want! Welcome back!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, if it's not too much trouble, I was Sunshine22. Thanks for your help!


----------



## happyrder

I pre-ordered from Best Buy. They only offer the WiFi version, black cover, with ads.  The shipping information says I should get it by the release date.


----------



## happyrder

northofdivision said:


> Is it the 27th yet!!?? *sigh*...for those of you getting far dates, I remember I pulled the trigger late on the Voyage and it gave me a two month wait from the day I purchased it. It ended up coming a month and a week early from said date. #optimism.
> 
> Already have my pitch dark room (with weighted blinds as to not let in any light) ready to test the lighting the moment it arrives (a tradition for the past few years -5 pws, 1 pw2s, 1 kobo aura, 1 kobo glo hd, 2 voyages...- so far only the pw2 and kobo glo hd have past my eye test of not catching shades and hues that ruined my reading experience... so fingers crossed this 10 light setup across the sides is going to solve my midnight reading in the dark woes.


I would hope that when they see the demand they increase production. The problem is if they are relying on suppliers for key components and they can't deliver.

I am also hoping the light is much improved. I am expecting no yellow tint and uniformity throughout.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lauramb said:


> What would you need to do for me to use old one? Is it a lot of trouble for you?
> 
> My old screen name was LauraB





Sunshine722 said:


> Betsy, if it's not too much trouble, I was Sunshine22. Thanks for your help!


Laura and Sunshine,

It's no trouble at all!

I've PM'd you both.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cleee said:


> I am aware of which thread this is. Thanks. I read the entire other thread and only read speculation about the battery, not official information from Amazon. If it missed it, I apologize.


Cleee--

I think the point is is that if there IS any info, it would be in that thread; we're trying to keep those kinds of discussions and questions in that thread to make it easier for people to find. We want to keep the same conversations from paralleling in two threads.

This thread is basically for folks who've ordered Kindles so we can kind of have a feel for how many orders there are, what's been ordered, and how long the waits are. And for the cookies and margaritas!

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

I'm a black on black Kindle guy but I must admit, that Merlot cover looks verrrrry verrrrrry nice. Wow. Like a soft maroon. Especially good looking in the German video posted on the other thread. Excited for all you Merlot purchasers. How nice is that case going to look while pulling it out at an outdoor cafe? And as an aside, every time you decide to pull off the cover, its likely to have a high charge on it from the case. #awesome The more I think about the charging case, the better I like it. I just think of having a long reading session the night before then going to bed casing it. By morning, fully charged.


----------



## Leslie

northofdivision said:


> I'm a black on black Kindle guy but I must admit, that Merlot cover looks verrrrry verrrrrry nice. Wow. Like a soft maroon. Especially good looking in the German video posted on the other thread. Excited for all you Merlot purchasers. How nice is that case going to look while pulling it out at an outdoor cafe? And as an aside, every time you decide to pull off the cover, its likely to have a high charge on it from the case. #awesome The more I think about the charging case, the better I like it. I just think of having a long reading session the night before then going to bed casing it. By morning, fully charged.


I ordered the merlot and am looking forward to seeing it in person--10 days! Len Edgerly, Harvard class of '72 says its crimson---LOL

L


----------



## spiritedcharm

I've been a Kindleboard member since the K2, but rarely post. Since the announcement of the Oasis, I'm back to obsessivily checking the boards again and thought it was time to join the Kindle watch party with all my fellow Kindle nerds!   

I had been hoping for the announcement of a new model for about a year. I love my Voyage, but I would really like to have a waterproof version. I read on my raft at the pool and it would be nice to not have to worry about dropping it. When I first hear about the Oasis, I was so disappointed they decided not to waterproof it, but the new lighter ergonomic design and charging cover was still enough to intrigue me (that and I'm a sucker for new technology). 

I was at a conference for work this past week and trying my best to listen to a fascinating keynote speaker on Wednesday morning (about technology no less) as I placed my order shortly after 9:00 for a Merlot wifi with SO. 

It's been a long time since I've been this excited about a new Kindle. I hope it lives up to the expectation. My husband is almost as excited to get his "new" Voyage.


----------



## Sunshine22

spiritedcharm said:


> I've been a Kindleboard member since the K2, but rarely post. Since the announcement of the Oasis, I'm back to obsessivily checking the boards again and thought it was time to join the Kindle watch party with all my fellow Kindle nerds!
> 
> I had been hoping for the announcement of a new model for about a year. I love my Voyage, but I would really like to have a waterproof version. I read on my raft at the pool and it would be nice to not have to worry about dropping it. When I first hear about the Oasis, I was so disappointed they decided not to waterproof it, but the new lighter ergonomic design and charging cover was still enough to intrigue me (that and I'm a sucker for new technology).
> 
> I was at a conference for work this past week and trying my best to listen to a fascinating keynote speaker on Wednesday morning (about technology no less) as I placed my order shortly after 9:00 for a Merlot wifi with SO.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've been this excited about a new Kindle. I hope it lives up to the expectation. My husband is almost as excited to get his "new" Voyage.


I've been waiting a long time too...was so disappointed last fall when there was no new model announcement. What is your delivery date?


----------



## spiritedcharm

Oops! I missed that detail Sunshine - April 27! I was wavering between the merlot and walnut colors, but wanted to get my order in quickly in case of a demand shortage and I'm glad I did! When I tried to change to walnut later in the day I was surprised to see the ship dates had already slipped so much. I'll be sticking with merlot! I hope it's a deeper wine color. In some of the videos it looks brighter red. I liked someone's comment about it not mattering if you spill your wine on it!


----------



## Meemo

I ended up switching to walnut from merlot because of the ship date. I waffled on whether to order at all for so long that the ship date ended up determining the color I ordered.


----------



## Sunshine22

Me too, Meemo



spiritedcharm said:


> Oops! I missed that detail Sunshine - April 27! I was wavering between the merlot and walnut colors, but wanted to get my order in quickly in case of a demand shortage and I'm glad I did! When I tried to change to walnut later in the day I was surprised to see the ship dates had already slipped so much. I'll be sticking with merlot! I hope it's a deeper wine color. In some of the videos it looks brighter red. I liked someone's comment about it not mattering if you spill your wine on it!


And this is why I would have preferred the Merlot (kindle reading and red wine is my perfect evening ) but the ship date for that option was September!


----------



## Kathy

I was going back and forth about the color. I had decided on the Walnut but started watching some of the videos and since the cover comes with I really liked the black on black look. I wish they had some softer colors. I ordered the black 3G and was given the May 4th ship date which was the same as the other one. I cancelled the Walnut. Just wanted folks to know that if you want an earlier date it seems that the walnut and black 3G options come with the May 4th date. That includes free 1 day delivery and says you will get it on May 4th interesting that the ship and received date are the same.


----------



## Annie

I just ordered mine (Merlot wi-fi without special offers) - man, I shouldn't have waited. My estimated ship date is September 8. I'm going on two long trips between now and September, so I guess I won't get to use it. So, I'll probably cancel it and get a Voyage or Paperwhite.


----------



## katy32

My new kindle is showing in my devices on Amazon.  Now to name it and wait by the mailbox for its arrival


----------



## stevene9

Oasis 3G - May 18th (ordered on 4/17)

Steve


----------



## jlee745

Has anyone named theirs yet?


----------



## Atunah

I never name my kindles until I hold them.  . I have to see them to know what their name is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annie said:


> I just ordered mine (Merlot wi-fi without special offers) - man, I shouldn't have waited. My estimated ship date is September 8. I'm going on two long trips between now and September, so I guess I won't get to use it. So, I'll probably cancel it and get a Voyage or Paperwhite.


A--have you tried ordering one with special offers to see if it makes a difference? You can always buy out of them after you get it.

B--I think that order date will move up anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> Has anyone named theirs yet?


I'm playing with ideas. I won't know for sure until it gets here. Top of the list right now is Calypso, a nymph in Greek mythology.

Betsy


----------



## GirlFriday

I'm not sure if I want to wait or cancel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm betting that date will move up....they usually have in the past!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

The only name that keeps popping up right now is "Midnight". Thanks a lot, Maria Muldaur.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> The only name that keeps popping up right now is "Midnight". Thanks a lot, Maria Muldaur.


Nice Earworm!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GirlFriday said:


> I'm not sure if I want to wait or cancel.


I'm pretty sure that if I could get the thing -- whole package -- for $58, I'd wait . . . . !    

But I'm guessing you've simply chosen the 5 month payment plan?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm pretty sure that if I could get the thing -- whole package -- for $58, I'd wait . . . . !


As, in fact, I think you are. . Though maybe not waiting as long as GirlFriday. Didn't you say you had a GC windfall? 

Here's the way I look at it--unless there's something else you want to use that gift cred for, GirlFriday, I'd let it ride for now. I do think those dates are going to move up once the O's start shipping out. I'd let it ride until such time as you HAVE to have a new Kindle earlier or need the cred for something else.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As, in fact, I think you are. . Though maybe not waiting as long as GirlFriday. Didn't you say you had a GC windfall?
> 
> Here's the way I look at it--unless there's something else you want to use that gift cred for, GirlFriday, I'd let it ride for now. I do think those dates are going to move up once the O's start shipping out. I'd let it ride until such time as you HAVE to have a new Kindle earlier or need the cred for something else.
> 
> Betsy


 Yes . . which is making mine effectively free as it's all being paid with found money.  My delivery date is June 21.

And I agree it's likely that the date will move up. It does appear the 'merlot' color cover is the sticking point; perhaps they'll increase production.


----------



## Annie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A--have you tried ordering one with special offers to see if it makes a difference? You can always buy out of them after you get it.
> 
> B--I think that order date will move up anyway.
> 
> Betsy


I went ahead and put in another order to include the special offers. The date is September 2nd now. Hopefully, they move it up, so I'll be able to use it on my long trips. I underestimated how popular it would be and waited.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm traveling at the moment, and have been thinking 3G would be nice--I use Wikipedia a lot while reading some nonfiction, and though I don't really NEED the ability to order more books while traveling, it might be nice sometimes. So I ordered 3G walnut cover without changing the delivery date for my wifi only version I preordered on the day of the announcement. Weirdly, getting a black 3G would have taken much longer, into June. I'm keeping my wifi order, and if sanity fiscal conservatism returns, will cancel this 3G order rather than the wifi one.


----------



## Patricia

Can we go ahead and send a preordered ebook (or already owned ebooks) to the Oasis?  It's in my devices but I don't see a serial number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Patricia said:


> Can we go ahead and send a preordered ebook (or already owned ebooks) to the Oasis? It's in my devices but I don't see a serial number.


Yes. I've done both. In fact, I've already set it up as my default device.

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

I added a black wifi w/ special offers to my cart and It said I would recieve May 14.  The merlot Sept. 2. The brown June 6. So tempted to cancel my order of the brown and purchase the black. Black just blends in and is easier to misplace in my opinion.


----------



## CAR

I changed my Oasis order from Walnut to Black yesterday.  So now getting a 3g With Special offers(will buyout) on May 6.


----------



## Blessed

Kindle Oasis , Wifi with offers, September 2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Blessed said:


> Kindle Oasis , Wifi with offers, September 2.


,

Yay, Blessed! What color cover?

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

7 days till the first handfuls of Kindle Oasis' and Oasis cases make their way to our doorsteps!!! YES!!!


----------



## walk0080

barryem said:


> I typically read an hour or two a day so that would work or me. I could leave it in the case at night to charge and read all day. Someone who read 8 or 10 hours a day would probably soon ruin their Oasis battery if they didn't read with the cover.


Seems unlikely or not a major concern. These are modern batteries designed for frequent discharge/charging. If someone happens to use the device for 8hrs a day fully discharging (without the case - highly unlikely situation), he/she would get almost three years of use (say 1,000 full charge cycles) before the battery would noticeably degrade. Even then the degrade of battery might only be down to 70 or 80% of what it was new - still very usable. My heavily used iPhone5 took over two years before the battery degraded to about 75% of a new one.

In any case I think this dual battery setup works very well for this type of device - lightness without the case, more battery and screen cover with the case... and still lighter when combined compared to your typical kindle with case - fingers cross that turns out to be true.

My Oasis (WiFi, Canada - so black cover w/ no ads) still says delivery date of 03May2016.


----------



## KindleGirl

northofdivision said:


> 7 days till the first handfuls of Kindle Oasis' and Oasis cases make their way to our doorsteps!!! YES!!!


Woohoo! Can't wait...looking so forward to next Wednesday!


----------



## Atunah

My delivery date is still June 6th. Wifi, walnut, offers. 

I am so looking forward to the first reports. Is it next week yet?


----------



## Andra

I couldn't stand it any more and decided that DH NEEDED to update his 1st generation PaperWhite.
Ordered a wifi only with black case from Best Buy with release day delivery.


----------



## katy32

Andra said:


> I couldn't stand it any more and decided that DH NEEDED to update his 1st generation PaperWhite.
> Ordered a wifi only with black case from Best Buy with release day delivery.


I justified my purchase since my 9 year old has recently adopted my kindle keyboard. It is slow and has poor battery life now, so I'm passing down my voyage to him and getting a new oasis for me


----------



## Smiley3445

I ordered the WiFi Oasis with offers & Merlot cover - May 4th delivery date - Can't wait to read the first reviews next week


----------



## Sandpiper

I unwaffled -- I ordered.  Listening to Len Edgerly's podcast made me do it!!  Brown cover + 3G + special offers -- delivery date July 12.  That's only the month after the month after next.


----------



## Patricia

I love how everyone is so weak on this forum.


----------



## Blessed

Oh, I forgot to mention, I chose the reddish color, sorry I forgot the name 😊


----------



## GBear

Is everyone ordering an Oasis getting an estimated ship date with their order status? I ordered a 3G Marlon, no Special Offers, on the afternoon of the first day. All I have Ever seen is the "May 4 release date" and "we are unable to estimate a shipping date at this time" notice.

My sister and I are getting it for our mom's birthday in July and I have no idea whether it will arrive in time or not. (Her Paperwhite has apparently developed a pinhole that's getting larger and brighter.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GBear said:


> Is everyone ordering an Oasis getting an estimated ship date with their order status? I ordered a 3G Marlon, no Special Offers, on the afternoon of the first day. All I have Ever seen is the "May 4 release date" and "we are unable to estimate a shipping date at this time" notice.
> 
> My sister and I are getting it for our mom's birthday in July and I have no idea whether it will arrive in time or not. (Her Paperwhite has apparently developed a pinhole that's getting larger and brighter.)


Generally, when you first order, that's what you see. And there should be something about how you'll get an email with a firmer date later. In my case, that email came a day or two later.

Special offer ones seem to be available sooner. The black cover seems to be available sooner. WiFi seems to be available sooner.

I ordered around 6 p.m. on the day it was announced -- SOs, Merlot cover, WiFi only -- and my delivery date is June 21.


----------



## GBear

Ann in Arlington said:


> Generally, when you first order, that's what you see. And there should be something about how you'll get an email with a firmer date later. In my case, that email came a day or two later.
> 
> Special offer ones seem to be available sooner. The black cover seems to be available sooner. WiFi seems to be available sooner.
> 
> I ordered around 6 p.m. on the day it was announced -- SOs, Merlot cover, WiFi only -- and my delivery date is June 21.


That's what I'm starting to wonder about, since I ordered the first day and have yet to receive an email, now over a week later.

I know I've ordered the model that's going to take the longest, but are those of you with September dates getting emails to that effect or is that just the estimated date shown when you put it in the cart?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GBear said:


> That's what I'm starting to wonder about, since I ordered the first day and have yet to receive an email, now over a week later.
> 
> I know I've ordered the model that's going to take the longest, but are those of you with September dates getting emails to that effect or is that just the estimated date shown when you put it in the cart?


So, I'd contact them and ask how soon you can expect to have an exact release date. There's probably a link on the order page.

Apparently, according to Len Edgerley who stopped by for a chat here last evening, Amazon has been a bit surprsied by the demand -- it's way higher than it was for the Voyage. So they underestimated the original shipping order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree with Ann, GBear, contact Kindle CS and ask why you don't have a shipping date--I don't recall anyone else not having a ship date by now.

Betsy


----------



## lindnet

Well, judging from my own experience, DON'T call them and ask about the date.  I also had no date when everyone was getting one and I finally called.  That call pushed the date to May 30.  Then I got an email with a July 6 date and called back, which pushed the date out even further.

Sorry, I know that doesn't help you to know when it's coming, but I'm very leary of what them "checking" on the date does to the order.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> Well, judging from my own experience, DON'T call them and ask about the date. I also had no date when everyone was getting one and I finally called. That call pushed the date to May 30. Then I got an email with a July 6 date and called back, which pushed the date out even further.
> 
> Sorry, I know that doesn't help you to know when it's coming, but I'm very leary of what them "checking" on the date does to the order.


Sorry about your experience, Lindnet! Although, if you didn't have a date at the beginning, I'm not sure how calling "pushed" the date to May 30th! The rest is very disappointing, though!

I still think that someone who ordered on release day and doesn't yet have a ship date should contact Amazon to make sure that their order hasn't slipped through the cracks. GBear, you might want to take a screenshot of your order first to make sure you have a record of what it looks like right now.

Betsy


----------



## GBear

So, I just called. First got someone who basically said "don't worry" and I said that I wasn't but wondered why some people were getting emails and I wasn't. She was very nice and forwarded me to someone from the Kindle store who supposedly would know more. Unfortunately, that was not the case. The next person told me that the product is due to release on May 4 and that I would get an email with estimated ship date and tracking information at that time, not before. Saying that others were already receiving emails didn't change her story, and I didn't push it based on seeing Lindnet's post while on the phone. 

In any case (well, merlot, hopefully!), my mom will get it sooner or later, so I'm not really concerned, more curious about what's happening. That's why I posted my question to confirm that people were actually getting emails instead of just going off the dates in the cart while ordering. Even in the cart back on April 13, I've never encountered a date other than the May 4 release date.


----------



## nikkidog

GBear said:


> Is everyone ordering an Oasis getting an estimated ship date with their order status? I ordered a 3G Marlon, no Special Offers, on the afternoon of the first day. All I have Ever seen is the "May 4 release date" and "we are unable to estimate a shipping date at this time" notice.
> 
> My sister and I are getting it for our mom's birthday in July and I have no idea whether it will arrive in time or not. (Her Paperwhite has apparently developed a pinhole that's getting larger and brighter.)


I ordered the 3G without SO in merlot the morning of the first day. My account says ship date 5/2 arriving 5/4.


----------



## LauraB

I ordered oasis with 3G and no offers, merlot, mine has an "arrival" date of 5/4 but no ship date.


----------



## Kathy

GBear said:


> So, I just called. First got someone who basically said "don't worry" and I said that I wasn't but wondered why some people were getting emails and I wasn't. She was very nice and forwarded me to someone from the Kindle store who supposedly would know more. Unfortunately, that was not the case. The next person told me that the product is due to release on May 4 and that I would get an email with estimated ship date and tracking information at that time, not before. Saying that others were already receiving emails didn't change her story, and I didn't push it based on seeing Lindnet's post while on the phone.
> 
> In any case (well, merlot, hopefully!), my mom will get it sooner or later, so I'm not really concerned, more curious about what's happening. That's why I posted my question to confirm that people were actually getting emails instead of just going off the dates in the cart while ordering. Even in the cart back on April 13, I've never encountered a date other than the May 4 release date.


The Merlot seems to be taking the longest to get. That's one reason I changed my order to black. I'm a little surprised that they haven't given you a ship date.


----------



## LenEdgerly

David Rothman at Teleread has a good piece comparing ship dates for various oasis configurations: http://www.teleread.com/oasis-wifi-merlot-cover-wont-ship-amazon-september/

BTW, I just heard from Amazon that my review copy of the Oasis will arrive in Denver Monday, so I will have had some time to get acquainted with it by Tuesday at 6 pm ET for my next live chat at kboards. Looking forward to sharing my impressions of it. Thanks to those who tuned in last night, for great questions and conversation about the Oasis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LenEdgerly said:


> David Rothman at Teleread has a good piece comparing ship dates for various oasis configurations: http://www.teleread.com/oasis-wifi-merlot-cover-wont-ship-amazon-september/
> 
> BTW, I just heard from Amazon that my review copy of the Oasis will arrive in Denver Monday, so I will have had some time to get acquainted with it by Tuesday at 6 pm ET for my next live chat at kboards. Looking forward to sharing my impressions of it. Thanks to those who tuned in last night, for great questions and conversation about the Oasis.


Woohoo, Len! Can I come to your house? We can talk Oasis, and I can talk quilting with your wife!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LenEdgerly said:


> BTW, I just heard from Amazon that my review copy of the Oasis will arrive in Denver Monday, so I will have had some time to get acquainted with it by Tuesday at 6 pm ET for my next live chat at kboards. Looking forward to sharing my impressions of it. Thanks to those who tuned in last night, for great questions and conversation about the Oasis.


And, just to clarify, I think it's 6PM your time, 8PM EDT....

Betsy


----------



## Annie

Is there any upside to getting the 3G? I don't plan on needing to download books fairly often, so it seems silly for me to pay the extra $70, just so I can get it earlier. I'm trying to justify it in other ways.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Annie said:


> Is there any upside to getting the 3G? I don't plan on needing to download books fairly often, so it seems silly for me to pay the extra $70, just so I can get it earlier. I'm trying to justify it in other ways.


I have WiFi in my home and can generate a WiFi hotspot on my phone if needed. Besides that, I live in an area where there are a lot of open wifi networks. So, for me, 3G is more than I need.

BUT . . . . if you don't have wifi and/or are in an area that doesn't have convenient public hotspots, 3G can be very useful.


----------



## Andra

Annie said:


> Is there any upside to getting the 3G? I don't plan on needing to download books fairly often, so it seems silly for me to pay the extra $70, just so I can get it earlier. I'm trying to justify it in other ways.


Slihjtly more instant gratification because you can get books anywhere you have a cell signal without having to stop and connect to wifi. I am one who got used to that with the early Kindles before they had wifi. I have one (out of eight) device with wifi only and I hate it because I never seem to have what I want on it.
I tried for about a week back when I ordered my Voyage to see if I could mansge with the hot spot from my phone and it still irritated me beyond all belief.
But that is just me and I know I am in the minority. That extra $70 can buy a pretty good pile of books instead of the 3G...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I loved the 3G on my K1.  But now, eight years later, WiFi is pretty ubiquitous.  The places I frequent the most (home, the condo we rent, a few restaurants) all have WiFi and once I've set up my Kindles for a specific network, they join automagically. Or if I set up my hotspot on my iPhone.  So no, it's not worth it to me...but I get why it would be to others.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB

I read away from home a lot. So I use my 3G several times a day, to use Wikipedia or sync the device. I buy books away from home. I don't use free wifi out in public on my kindle or my phone because of the risk of hacking into my account and I usually have a few hundred on an amazon gift card that I get for Christmas and birthday for books. I have had 3G on all my devices except the fires. And I seldom use those, unless my kindle is charging.


----------



## Kathy

I haven't had 3g for awhile now, but decided on getting it on the Oasis. Mainly because I travel a lot. We also have a boat and when we stay on it, not all of the marinas have Wi-Fi and if they do it isn't great.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just recaved.. but this time ordered from Best Buy - Black WIFI only with offers..  They say I'll get it a week from today - April 29th..  A lot earlier than the Merlot!  I know, I'm weak.


----------



## gwen10

I just checked my order status and my delivery date has been moved up to release day!! Oasis, black, wifi, with special offers arriving Tuesday, April 27th! I'll opt out of the special offers on receipt. Original delivery date was May 16th.


----------



## kerrycrow

bordercollielady said:


> I just recaved.. but this time ordered from Best Buy - Black WIFI only with offers.. They say I'll get it a week from today - April 29th.. A lot earlier than the Merlot! I know, I'm weak.


I'm with you! I have the brown on order from Amazon with arrival date of June 6. BUT I want to take the Oasis on a trip to Ireland in May....lots of plane and train time and the light weight and battery will be great. SOOOOO, I just ordered from BB in Black and had to talk myself down from paying for expedited shipping to arrive Wednesday. Friday will be fine, lol. I am going to keep my brown on order and see what happens with the delivery date. One thing I do like about black is that the amazon logo is less obvious on the front. Now what to do about this Voyage.....hmmmm. My husband is also going to kill me. I may not live to see delivery.


----------



## jeremleb

I wish I could get a Kindle Oasis day one in France instead of in 4 weeks, but no BB here, and Amazon.fr has a monopoly on the Oasis sale !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> I wish I could get a Kindle Oasis day one in France instead of in 4 weeks, but no BB here, and Amazon.fr has a monopoly on the Oasis sale !


Welcome to KBoards, jeremleb! The time will be here before you know it! Hang out here in the watch party! Drink some wine!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Dang?!  I was on My Devices page on Amazon.  I had to deregister my old Voyage.  I noticed that the Oasis was there as Mary's 4th Kindle.  Great!  After I deregistered the Voyage, the Oasis is gone from My Devices page.  Did I click on something I shouldn't have?  I called Amazon Kindle.  No real help about it?  I know I didn't see something that wasn't there.  Or did I?    Does an Oasis show up on your My Devices page?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine has been on my Content & Devices page since soon after I ordered it.  I've already made it my default device.  Off to check my page....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did removing the Voyage rename the Oasis "Mary's 3rd Kindle?"  My Oasis is still on my page....


----------



## Sandpiper

I was having some problem deregistering Voyage which I meant to. When that one was finally gone, noticed the Oasis was also. Called Kindle CS. That particular person was no help. Didn't seem to know much of anything for sure. I want my Oasis back on my My Devices page.

*ETA:* Right now I'm waiting for call from Amazon Echo tech Eric. After that call, I'll try Kindle CS again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geeze Louise, Sandpiper!  You are having too many problems with Amazon!  I hope they get them straightened out!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze Louise, Sandpiper! You are having too many problems with Amazon! I hope they get them straightened out!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I am. Ongoing problem with Echo. Noticed defect in my Voyage couple days ago. (Deregistered old, new is now charging.) My Oasis disappeared from my My Devices page. (Did I do it?) This morning I got a surprise package from Amazon. I got something by mistake -- Fantasy Wireless Charger. Didn't order it. Wasn't charged for it. Called Amazon. They don't know why I got it. So it's mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And you did get a $10 credit, too, didn't you?  Or am I thinking of someone else?  So much going on!  I hope you get your Oasis back.  Is it still showing up as an order?

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And you did get a $10 credit, too, didn't you? Or am I thinking of someone else? So much going on! I hope you get your Oasis back. Is it still showing up as an order?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I did get a $10.01 courtesy credit from Brandon who I had talked to about the Echo. He also sent gratis new adaptor for my Echo in case that was the problem. (It wasn't.) The credit got applied to the Oasis order which is still there. I want it back on my My Devices page. Still waiting for Eric to call.


----------



## Sandpiper

Eric called.  He had been tied up on an extended call.  He also works on Kindles.  Asked him about my Oasis disappearing from my My Devices page.  Probably nothing I did.  A glitch.  I didn't deregister it accidentally.  He can't get it back on.    It might show up again or just have to wait until it ships July 12.  

Still working on Echo.  There's nothing I can do to make the sound disappear.  Just have to wait and see if it happens more.  He did say if it continues to, he can get a gratis replacement Echo for me.


----------



## LDB

Annie said:


> Is there any upside to getting the 3G? I don't plan on needing to download books fairly often, so it seems silly for me to pay the extra $70, just so I can get it earlier. I'm trying to justify it in other ways.


How often do you have reliable wifi available? I have scores of TBR in my Kindle because between the 2 daily emails I get of sale/free books I usually find at least 1 free book I want and I don't read a book a day so the need for 3G isn't there. I can read any of very many until I get home to wifi again. Patience is a virtue they claim. I wouldn't know I'm afraid. But for this I can wait and save the money. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> I ordered 3G walnut cover without changing the delivery date for my wifi only version I preordered on the day of the announcement. Weirdly, getting a black 3G would have taken much longer, into June. I'm keeping my wifi order, and if sanity fiscal conservatism returns, will cancel this 3G order rather than the wifi one.


Fiscal insanity reigns, I have canceled my order for a Wi-Fi oasis, and am keeping the 3G order. Didn't want the ship date for the Wi-Fi version to sneak up on me.


----------



## Sandpiper

The Hooded Claw said:


> Fiscal insanity reigns, I have canceled my order for a Wi-Fi oasis, and am keeping the 3G order. Didn't want the ship date for the Wi-Fi version to sneak up on me.


It usually does.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Fiscal insanity reigns, I have canceled my order for a Wi-Fi oasis, and am keeping the 3G order. Didn't want the ship date for the Wi-Fi version to sneak up on me.


Go, Claw, Go!

Betsy


----------



## Vicki G.

Adding name to the watch.  Oasis, WiFi, special offers, black, delivery date - May 6.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Vicki!

Have a margarita!

Betsy


----------



## jeremleb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome to KBoards, jeremleb! The time will be here before you know it! Hang out here in the watch party! Drink some wine!
> 
> Betsy












I just took you at your word ! 

Thank you for your warm welcome


----------



## Atunah

He's bringing french wine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> He's bringing french wine


Someone has to class up the joint!


----------



## KindleGirl

Looks like a good Saturday night....french wine, friends and Kindle watch!


----------



## Sandpiper

My new Voyage was delivered today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!!!  And Yum!!!!

Love Brie!!!


----------



## nikkidog

A little Brie, a little wine, a kindle with a good story.  Life is good.


----------



## Sandpiper

trixiedog said:


> Who has a Voyage that is upgrading to the Oasis....I am trying to decide and am on the fence. What features about Oasis do you think will be better....appreciate the thoughts...


I just got a new replacement Voyage with a goodwill discount from Amazon. I'm getting an Oasis for no good reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I keep checking to see if my order status has changed.  I'm soooo on Kindle watch!  I've even added the "deliveries" app to my Apple Watch so I can have live tracking with me at all times, LOL.  Now, if I can only get a tracking number.....


----------



## northofdivision

3 days till the first wave of us unboxing, baby!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> 4 days till the first wave of us unboxing, baby!!!


4? 


I'm hoping to unbox in 3 days!!!!! Mine still says arriving on the 27th.

Monday (Today), Tuesday, Wednesday....


Though I prefer to think of it as two days from today

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

I'm getting excited! I ordered the 3G, so my arrival date is not until 5/4.  I keep hoping they send it early.


----------



## Kathy

nikkidog said:


> I'm getting excited! I ordered the 3G, so my arrival date is not until 5/4. I keep hoping they send it early.


Same here. I saw someone say their date was moved up to 4/27. It wasn't a 3G, but I'm still hoping.


----------



## crisandria

I keep checking to see if the serial number has been assigned yet, then checking here to see if anyone else has it yet.  
Can't wait till Wednesday!!!


----------



## northofdivision

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 4?
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to unbox in 3 days!!!!! Mine still says arriving on the 27th.
> 
> Monday (Today), Tuesday, Wednesday....
> 
> 
> Though I prefer to think of it as two days from today
> 
> Betsy


Wednesday, YES. Just checked and I was thinking it was Thursday. Even better news. 48 hours till some new lighting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Wednesday, YES. Just checked and I was thinking it was Thursday. Even better news. 48 hours till some new lighting!!!!!!!!!


LOL you sent me into a panic. Whew! *wipes forehead*
  

Betsy


----------



## sidboggle

This looks a great forum so thought I would join in the fun.

A current Voyage Owner (my 4th Kindle) and expecting delivery of a merlot WiFi Oasis on Wednesday. I am now officially very excited. A do love a new toy


----------



## northofdivision

sidboggle said:


> This looks a great forum so thought I would join in the fun.
> 
> A current Voyage Owner (my 4th Kindle) and expecting delivery of a merlot WiFi Oasis on Wednesday. I am now officially very excited. A do love a new toy


From the sounds of some of the shipping dates, that Merlot case is a hot commodity. You're one of the lucky ones.


----------



## bordercollielady

sidboggle said:


> This looks a great forum so thought I would join in the fun.
> 
> A current Voyage Owner (my 4th Kindle) and expecting delivery of a merlot WiFi Oasis on Wednesday. I am now officially very excited. A do love a new toy


Wow! You must have ordered right after the announcement! I gave up on Merlot - didn't want to wait until June or July or September!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sidboggle said:


> This looks a great forum so thought I would join in the fun.
> 
> A current Voyage Owner (my 4th Kindle) and expecting delivery of a merlot WiFi Oasis on Wednesday. I am now officially very excited. A do love a new toy


Welcome! Glad you joined the party! Congrats!


----------



## jeremleb

For translation, well, please don't ask. 

_Fixed link for you!--Betsy_
_->Thanks Betsy _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I probably have relatives who could translate that!


----------



## kschles

For those of us who have later delivery dates---I'm looking forward to reading the impressions of those who receive their Kindle Oasis(es) during the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Atunah

kschles said:


> For those of us who have later delivery dates---I'm looking forward to reading the impressions of those who receive their Kindle Oasis(es) during the next couple of weeks.


Yep, me too. My delivery date is still June 7th, could have sworn it was 6th. So I have some time to read all about it here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We'll start an "impressions" thread on Wednesday.  First one in the pool gets to start it!

Betsy


----------



## jeremleb

A little more interesting than the previous video :


----------



## northofdivision

That case is Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! and that lighting!!! Delicious. Wednesday comes soon.


----------



## katy32

Just got a ups delivery notification that something is coming from Amazon tomorrow.  The only thing I have on order is my kindle!!!


----------



## northofdivision

katy32 said:


> Just got a ups delivery notification that something is coming from Amazon tomorrow. The only thing I have on order is my kindle!!!


That is AWESOME. Betsy, looks like katy32 might be starting up that "impressions" thread.


----------



## cloudyvisions

It looks AWESOME! So jealous of everyone getting theirs' this week (and next, and next...) I've got 2 full months to go, so I'll be more than ready when it gets here. I'm still hoping they might be able to move up that date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Just got a ups delivery notification that something is coming from Amazon tomorrow. The only thing I have on order is my kindle!!!


Woohoo!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> A little more interesting than the previous video :


Woohoo, Len got his! He'll be here tomorrow night to discuss it!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I checked the status of the Wifi only version from Best Buy and it's preparing for shipment!
Still no change on my 3G from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon is historically very late in updating the shipping info for Kindles.  I've had ones that didn't say shipped until very late the evening before the device arrived; others didn't see it until delivery day.

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Len said, "Voyage is looking more like a Buik."  LOL!


----------



## barryem

Nice unboxing from Len.  Thanks for that link.  This is getting to be real fun. 

Barry


----------



## jeremleb

Apparently, Len will focus on Oasis's contrast compared with Voyage and Paperwhite, I'm looking forward to having its opinion !


----------



## happyrder

Best Buy updated the status of my order to "preparing your item for shipping". It says I should get it by Wednesday. Can't wait!


----------



## northofdivision

Got the email. "Shipped"...Arriving Wednesday.  Can't wait to get my paws on it. Will jump on the "impressions" thread later in the eve Wed after I spend some time in the pitch dark to examine this improved lighting.


----------



## happyrder

jeremleb said:


> Apparently, Len will focus on Oasis's contrast compared with Voyage and Paperwhite, I'm looking forward to have its opinion !


This is the main reason I got the oasis. I'm hoping the yellow tint the voyage has is gone.


----------



## Andra

My Best Buy order shipped!!! Woot!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate all of you.


----------



## Andra

Well remember that this one is really DH's. I just get to use it for a week...


----------



## Kathy

I'm so jealous. I have to wait another week.


----------



## Andra

Kathy said:


> I'm so jealous. I have to wait another week.


Mine will be here on May 4th. I just finagled things a bit to get one in the house sooner!


----------



## Linjeakel

So. It turns out that I'm a total Kindle whore addict. Despite my reservations and vociferous complaints about the design of the the Oasis, I've allowed myself to be persuaded by comments here and elsewhere, that I shouldn't judge the new Kindle until I've actually held one in my hands. So I've caved and ordered one. 

I chose the black cover (it only covers half the back of the device and I wanted to avoid a two tone back. Not to mention I'd have to wait another four months for one of the other colours and I don't want to wait that long to replace my pinholed Voyage). Maybe somewhere down the line independent sellers will put out some covers - I'd like a purple one please. 

I also chose wi-fi + 3G - I've only ever had one wi-fi only Kindle and I missed the 3G more than I thought I would so I don't really want to go down that road again.

No special offers. Kindles & fires in the UK are all different in that regard. Some devices have them whether you want them or not, others you get a choice and the Voyage and Oasis don't have them.

It's coming 5th May - so I guess I'm officially on Kindle watch.


----------



## Shapeshifter

Linjeakel said:


> I chose the black cover (it only covers half the back of the device and I wanted to avoid a two tone back. Not to mention I'd have to wait another four months for one of the other colours and I don't want to wait that long to replace my pinholed Voyage). Maybe somewhere down the line independent sellers will put out some covers - I'd like a purple one please.


You might hate to know that Len has ordered the Merlot and he said on his video that it's due in the beginning of May...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel--

Congrats!!! I'm proud of you!



Shapeshifter said:


> You might hate to know that Len has ordered the Merlot and he said on his video that it's due in the beginning of May...


Linjeakel is in the UK--wait times may be different there. Linjeakel, did you check arrival times of the other covers?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  No serial number yet, but the order has changed to "shipping soon" with arrival by 8PM tomorrow!

*dances*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeremleb,

I've moved your two posts to the Oasis discussion thread as I don't want the "nonwatchers" to miss them.  Interesting stuff!  Thanks for posting them!

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linjeakel--
> 
> Congrats!!! I'm proud of you!
> 
> Linjeakel is in the UK--wait times may be different there. Linjeakel, did you check arrival times of the other covers?
> 
> Betsy


Ahhh sorry I didn't even look at that. Lucky that UK customers get the choice at this stage, Australian's don't, that is why I'm still waiting to order.


----------



## sidboggle

Hooray - my Merlot has been dispatched in the UK!

Boooo - it is now quoting delivery on Thursday instead of Wednesday!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shapeshifter said:


> You might hate to know that Len has ordered the Merlot and he said on his video that it's due in the beginning of May...


Yeah, but Len ordered his early -- I ordered mine, in the US, around 6 p.m. on the announcement date and it's due June 21! 

Though, honestly, I really don't understand why there's such a long wait for the other colors -- clearly supply and demand, but, really? REALLY?

Ah! Whatever -- I'm hoping the people in a hurry change their orders to black and that pushes me up in line.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sidboggle said:


> Hooray - my Merlot has been dispatched in the UK!
> 
> Boooo - it is now quoting delivery on Thursday instead of Wednesday!


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Linjeakel--
> 
> Congrats!!! I'm proud of you!
> 
> Linjeakel is in the UK--wait times may be different there. Linjeakel, did you check arrival times of the other covers?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, with the 3G option the merlot one is Aug 30 and the walnut Aug 26. The wi-fi only options are earlier but still around June/July. I want to replace my pinholed Voyage so I need to make a decision about the Oasis sooner rather than later. I don't mind the black cover - I've had black ones before. As I said, if was going for a colour I'd prefer purple anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Betsy, with the 3G option the merlot one is Aug 30 and the walnut Aug 26. The wi-fi only options are earlier but still around June/July. I want to replace my pinholed Voyage so I need to make a decision about the Oasis sooner rather than later. I don't mind the black cover - I've had black ones before. As I said, if was going for a colour I'd prefer purple anyway.


I'm hoping there will be replacement covers in different colors available some day soon. 

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter

Oh I'm really sorry, I completely stuffed up what he said, I just remembered. He is getting the 3G, THAT is what makes all the difference to delivery.

I've just found out that Australians WILL NOT be getting access to the Merlot. I've been told to order through a friend and have them send it to me!

He tried to tell me that the colours weren't available internationally and I was all 'hang on a minute that is a lie as they are available for order to the UK', so then he back tracked and said they were only not available to Australians!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aargh, Shapeshifter!!!


----------



## crisandria

Still saying its arriving tomorrow by 8pm, but no serial number yet, and no tracking info yet.  

Crisandria


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crisandria said:


> Still saying its arriving tomorrow by 8pm, but no serial number yet, and no tracking info yet.
> 
> Crisandria


That's what mine is saying; but it wasn't saying that last night, so I'm seeing progress. No serial number for me either.


----------



## kerrycrow

I have the Walnut on order to arrive June 6, but I've got an international trip coming up in May and I wanted the Oasis, so I ordered from Best Buy in black.  Can either cancel or return one.

The BestBuy Oasis was supposed to arrive Friday, but I just got notice that it is shipped and arriving tomorrow!!!!  Wheeeeee!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kerrycrow said:


> I have the Walnut on order to arrive June 6, but I've got an international trip coming up in May and I wanted the Oasis, so I ordered from Best Buy in black. Can either cancel or return one.
> 
> The BestBuy Oasis was supposed to arrive Friday, but I just got notice that it is shipped and arriving tomorrow!!!! Wheeeeee!


Yay!!!! Kindle Watch. I lurve Kindle Watch.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Woo hoo!  My tracking number came in about 12:50 this morning. It's set to be here tomorrow! It's coming via USPS which makes me a little nervous since they aren't the most reliable, but it's only a couple hours away to start with so I'm hoping there aren't any issues.


----------



## LDB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though, honestly, I really don't understand why there's such a long wait for the other colors -- clearly supply and demand, but, really? REALLY?


Well duh. You see millions of black cows but brown and especially merlot cows?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> Well duh. You see millions of black cows but brown and especially merlot cows?


LOL Jersey, Guernsey and Brown Swiss for brown. But, no, no merlot!

Betsy


----------



## Annie

I'm giving Amazon the weekend to change my delivery date for the Merlots, before I go ahead and get a black one from Best Buy. My boyfriend got his Paperwhite (his first Kindle - what an amateur!) yesterday, and I'm having Kindle envy.


----------



## barryem

LDB said:


> Well duh. You see millions of black cows but brown and especially merlot cows?


That's just silly! The meat is merlot. 

Barry


----------



## bordercollielady

My BB Oasis is in status -  Preparing For Shipping!  Yay!!  I'm anxious to read about all of your first impressions!  And hoping they eventually sell Merlot covers separately!

Later:  Mine has been shipped!!  I bet it arrives before Friday.  Kudos to Best Buy!  I have a tracking number but it doesn't show any details arrival date yet.


----------



## GBear

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL Jersey, Guernsey and Brown Swiss for brown. But, no, no merlot!
> 
> Betsy


Soon to be extinct: http://www.chapelbankfarm.co.uk/p/red-ruby-catttle.html


----------



## MagentaSunset

My account was debited today, so I think my date of 5/16 may move up a bit!  Here's hoping!


----------



## malligator

My card was just debited. My order still says 5/2 shipping for a 5/4 delivery date, but the status says "Preparing for Shipment" so I'm assuming I've moved up in line quite a bit.


----------



## malligator

malligator said:


> My card was just debited. My order still says 5/2 shipping for a 5/4 delivery date, but the status says "Preparing for Shipment" so I'm assuming I've moved up in line quite a bit.


It just changed to "Shipping Today".


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LDB said:


> Well duh. You see millions of black cows but brown and especially merlot cows?


Good point . . .  . . . Though I do see a lot of brown cows.


----------



## crisandria

Still no serial, or tracking number, still just says shipping today with arrival tomorrow,  but they have debited my card. so we are making progress.  

crisandria


----------



## klon99

Wooo hoo mine is arriving tomorrow.

5:53 AM	Package has left the carrier facility 
Oakland, CA, US


----------



## Patricia

Mine says shipping today but delivery is still next Monday.  I'm hoping that just hasn't been adjusted yet. It was originally supposed to ship on Thursday.  Card has been debited.


----------



## bordercollielady

Annie said:


> I'm giving Amazon the weekend to change my delivery date for the Merlots, before I go ahead and get a black one from Best Buy. My boyfriend got his Paperwhite (his first Kindle - what an amateur!) yesterday, and I'm having Kindle envy.


My Black Best Buy has been shipped already! I think its worth the jump.. hoping that we can eventually buy a separate cover. But then maybe the Black will be great!


----------



## Patricia

Oasis is now due to arrive tomorrow!!


----------



## walk0080

Amazon.a - Preparing for shipment - Arrival 03May (Kindle Oasis WiFi NoAds)

Just as well not arriving this week. Major dry eyes few months post-LASIK surgery and new allergy meds issues. Haven't read any eBooks all week.


----------



## malligator

walk0080 said:


> Amazon.a - Preparing for shipment - Arrival 03May (Kindle Oasis WiFi NoAds)
> 
> Just as well not arriving this week. Major dry eyes few months post-LASIK surgery and new allergy meds issues. Haven't read any eBooks all week.


I'd be willing to bet that if it's currently preparing for shipment you'll get it sometime this week.


----------



## LDB

Yeah, would have been better if I'd said millions of black cows and lots of brown cows. Oh well. It still sort of worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LDB said:


> Yeah, would have been better if I'd said millions of black cows and lots of brown cows. Oh well. It still sort of worked.


 . Look what an interesting conversation you generated!



barryem said:


> That's just silly! The meat is merlot.
> 
> Barry


Good point!



GBear said:


> Soon to be extinct: http://www.chapelbankfarm.co.uk/p/red-ruby-catttle.html


Interesting!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got my serial number and my shipping notice came at 1:43PM though we were out and I didn't get to check until a few minutes ago.  Arriving tomorrow by UPS!  Shipping from Breiningsville, PA.

Have my Deliveries app set up to send notifications to my Apple Watch, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## malligator

If my accounts page is correct then Thursday will be a fun day for me...my new Kindle and my first Vitamix will both be delivered.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

walk0080 said:


> Amazon.a - Preparing for shipment - Arrival 03May (Kindle Oasis WiFi NoAds)
> 
> Just as well not arriving this week. Major dry eyes few months post-LASIK surgery and new allergy meds issues. Haven't read any eBooks all week.


Walk0080--hope your eyes feel better soon!

Betsy


----------



## crisandria

Starting to get worried, still no tracking or serial number.  I know I've been thru this multiple times before (I think the only kindle I did not order on the day it was announced was the first one). But I want to know it's on it's way to me, and via which carrier (different ones can deliver at different times).  

need patience, need patience, need patience......off to check amazon again....

crisandria


----------



## crisandria

I've got my tracking number (still waiting for UPS to show it), and my serial number.  YEAH!!!!

crisandria


----------



## gwen10

crisandria said:


> Starting to get worried, still no tracking or serial number. I know I've been thru this multiple times before (I think the only kindle I did not order on the day it was announced was the first one). But I want to know it's on it's way to me, and via which carrier (different ones can deliver at different times).
> 
> need patience, need patience, need patience......off to check amazon again....
> 
> crisandria


+1 - I'm in exactly the same boat!!!


----------



## GBear

gwen10 said:


> +1 - I'm in exactly the same boat!!!


Well, I still don't have even an estimated date for my (mother's birthday) Merlot 3G No-SO. I called Amazon again but they are consistent in saying that I will receive an email by the May 4 release date with a ship date. Are there others of you with the same model ordered who do have estimated ship dates?


----------



## LauraB

GBear said:


> Well, I still don't have even an estimated date for my (mother's birthday) Merlot 3G No-SO. I called Amazon again but they are consistent in saying that I will receive an email by the May 4 release date with a ship date. Are there others of you with the same model ordered who do have estimated ship dates?


I ordered the day of announcement at 8:45 am central time. I have an ship date of May 2 and "arrival" date of May 4th (I did prime 2 day shipping.) Merlot cover 3G without offers. Never got an email except confirm order. 
*edited for typo


----------



## gwen10

UPDATE: Oasis has shipped! FedEx can't arrive early  enough tomorrow!


----------



## nikkidog

GBear said:


> Well, I still don't have even an estimated date for my (mother's birthday) Merlot 3G No-SO. I called Amazon again but they are consistent in saying that I will receive an email by the May 4 release date with a ship date. Are there others of you with the same model ordered who do have estimated ship dates?


I ordered the Merlot 3G without special offers. I ordered it the first day about 9:10-9:15 am. Mine shows expected to ship May 2 arriving May 4. I found this in the order status under the tracking button. I haven't received an email.


----------



## northofdivision

Tracking now has my Oasis about 90 miles away. Looking forward to unboxing that sucker and putting it through the paces tomorrow.


----------



## Blessed

😀😀😀Congratulations to you all, I can't wait to see everyone's Kindle Oasis!! My shipping date still hasn't changed it yet, still September 2.


----------



## Atunah

Blessed said:


> &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;Congratulations to you all, I can't wait to see everyone's Kindle Oasis!! My shipping date still hasn't changed it yet, still September 2.


SWEET BABY JESUS 

And I thought I had it tough waiting til June 7th.

I can't wait for tomorrow when all those packages arrive


----------



## MagentaSunset

Preparing for shipment, but no serial number yet. But I'm feeling optimistic about an earlier delivery.

Those of you receiving tomorrow - enjoy!


----------



## MagentaSunset

malligator said:


> If my accounts page is correct then Thursday will be a fun day for me...my new Kindle and my first Vitamix will both be delivered.


We love our Vitamix! Ours is cinnamon and it's like eye candy on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

malligator said:


> If my accounts page is correct then Thursday will be a fun day for me...my new Kindle and my first Vitamix will both be delivered.





MagentaSunset said:


> We love our Vitamix! Ours is cinnamon and it's like eye candy on the kitchen counter.


Did you know we have a Vitamix thread?
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141943.0.html



Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow

So first I have an Oasis arriving on June 6 (Brown...let's call it what it is!  Wifi only. Special offers which I will remove later but accept only to bring the price down for DH's prying eyes).  I'm cool, I can wait.

Ah, but then I "need" an Oasis for a trip in May....so I order one in Black from BestBuy to arrive Friday.  I am "strong" and do not pay for expedited shipping to arrive Wednesday.

THEN I get a message that my Oasis has shipped!  To arrive TOMORROW!  So today, when I could have been reading a good book on my Voyage, I was obsessively checking UPS.  AND GETTING ANGRY THAT MY OASIS WAS JUST SITTING THERE in Greensboro all afternoon!  
I mean really, I could have driven there and back to pick it up.

Ok maybe I am just a little Kindle Krazy.


Greensboro, NC, US
04/26/2016 9:40 P.M.
Departure Scan
04/26/2016 1:55 P.M.
Arrival Scan


----------



## northofdivision

Does anyone know since i'm noticing delivery via "UPS" whether or not I'll have to sign for the Oasis or if they'll just leave it on the doorstep? I knew I should've had it delivered at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> Does anyone know since i'm noticing delivery via "UPS" whether or not I'll have to sign for the Oasis or if they'll just leave it on the doorstep? I knew I should've had it delivered at work.


I've never had to sign for a UPS shipment from Amazon, I don't think....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is in Springfield!!!!  (About 20 minutes from my house...)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  As of 4:56am ET, mine is out for delivery.  Since UPS doesn't normally deliver to my house until afternoon, it's going to be a long 10 hours....

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Mine DH's Oasis is out for delivery! I am not sure how soon it will actually get here. Stuff from Amazon is typically on the late truck (8pm or so). Maybe from Best Buy it will be sooner? I'll be at work any way so it really doesn't matter that much...


----------



## jlee745

Can anyone explain to me why I could  go to bestbuy.com and purchase an oasis today but my order from Amazon isn't suppose to ship till June. I have to stick 
to my Amazon order cause I had saved up Amazon GC since last year. 
I was really hoping to see a change in shipping when I awoke this morning with no success.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why I could go to bestbuy.com and purchase an oasis today but my order from Amazon isn't suppose to ship till June. I have to stick
> to my Amazon order cause I had saved up Amazon GC since last year.
> I was really hoping to see a change in shipping when I awoke this morning with no success.


I may wander through Best Buy but I'm guessing they'll only have black covers and I want Merlot. They were only doing Black on pre-order.

Feel free to call and complain to Amazon -- maybe you'll get a discount?


----------



## crisandria

It's made it to the Waterfront UPS. Should be out for delivery soon. Of course UPS doesn't deliver until 3/4 pm. Going to be a long day

Crisandria


----------



## nikkidog

northofdivision said:


> Does anyone know since i'm noticing delivery via "UPS" whether or not I'll have to sign for the Oasis or if they'll just leave it on the doorstep? I knew I should've had it delivered at work.


I had to sign when I received my IPad. I think it shows signature is required in the tracking info, if you have to sign.


----------



## larryb52

I ordered from Best Buy next day should be here tomorrow, canceled my order with Amazon couldn't wait...I have no idea who they use but I'm at home , retired and my wife is recovering from knee replacement. Been a rough week hoping this brightens up the week...


----------



## kschles

My expected delivery date for my Oasis (brown cover, wifi, no special offers) has been moved up from June 8th to May 10th. WooHoo !!!


----------



## Andra

jlee745 said:


> Can anyone explain to me why I could go to bestbuy.com and purchase an oasis today but my order from Amazon isn't suppose to ship till June. I have to stick
> to my Amazon order cause I had saved up Amazon GC since last year.
> I was really hoping to see a change in shipping when I awoke this morning with no success.


I would guess it's because most of the time people would rather just order straight from Amazon. And they probably had already allocated x number of units to Best Buy before the official announcement was made. 
My Amazon order is for a 3G Oasis and on announcement day there was absolutely no mention of the 3g models being delayed by a week. I didn't find out until later that evening and by that time, if I had ordered a wifi only it woulnd't have gotten here before the 3G. So I ordered the wifi from Best Buy instead. I didn't want to chance waiting until today and then trying to get one in a store. Options are always good. And yes I complained very loudly to Amazon after getting the email about the delay for the 3G and didn't get anything useful back at all.

ETA: Best Buy online now shows that you can order online and pick up in store today so they must have some on hand. They are also showing the Walnut and Merlot options but they just say "sold out."


----------



## klon99

OOOOOO NOOOOOOO

A mechanical failure has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Your shipment is scheduled to arrive today after the delivery commitment time


----------



## kerrycrow

My black BB Oasis will be delivered today,  and Amazon moved up my order of the Brown one to May 16 from June 6.  So now it would be here in time for my trip.  I'll have to decide if I want to keep the black one or not now.

Charlotte, NC, US
04/27/2016 5:31 A.M.
Out For Delivery
Charlotte, NC, US
04/26/2016 11:19 P.M.
Arrival Scan


----------



## nikkidog

So happy for everyone getting their Oasis today.  Mine is still coming 5/4.  I keep checking the order status to see if the delivery date has  been moved up.  I'm surprised they don't ban me from the site.  Lol


----------



## Sandpiper

I look every day.  My delivery date is still July 12.    Walnut 3G with SO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> I had to sign when I received my IPad. I think it shows signature is required in the tracking info, if you have to sign.


Did you get yours from Apple or Amazon? Apple generally requires signatures.

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you get yours from Apple or Amazon? Apple generally requires signatures.
> 
> Betsy


I got it from Apple. I didn't have to sign when I ordered the Voyage so assuming won't have to sign for the Oasis.


----------



## KindleGirl

Woot! Mine is out for delivery via USPS.  They are usually here by noon, so it should be in my hands in a few short hours!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Woot! Mine is out for delivery via USPS. They are usually here by noon, so it should be in my hands in a few short hours!!


I hate you!
     
#jealous

Betsy
*foot tapping*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

klon99 said:


> OOOOOO NOOOOOOO
> 
> A mechanical failure has delayed delivery. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Your shipment is scheduled to arrive today after the delivery commitment time


AARGH. But the good news is, still delivered today!

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

My Black Oasis from Best Buy is shipping but only in Louisville KY..  oh well - it is scheduled to arrive on April 29th as they  originally advertised.  I'm still good..


----------



## MagentaSunset

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you know we have a Vitamix thread?
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,141943.0.html
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


No I didn't! Thanks!


----------



## MagentaSunset

My order has now changed to "shipping".  . I cling to every shred of "early delivery hope"!

Looking forward to reports from those receiving theirs today!


----------



## barryem

I wonder if this sort of shipment awaiting thread is a new kind of social event and interaction resulting from the internet. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it before.  The closest I've seen was when my son was born, waiting in the waiting room with my wife's sister for news from the doctor.

I haven't ordered an Oasis yet but now I'm almost sorry I didn't because I'll bet the fun of this anticipating and participating is worth the price.  Makes me want to go out and father another kid. 

Barry


----------



## bordercollielady

barryem said:


> I wonder if this sort of shipment awaiting thread is a new kind of social event and interaction resulting from the internet. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it before. The closest I've seen was when my son was born, waiting in the waiting room with my wife's sister for news from the doctor.
> 
> I haven't ordered an Oasis yet but now I'm almost sorry I didn't because I'll bet the fun of this anticipating and participating is worth the price. Makes me want to go out and father another kid.
> 
> Barry


Hah! This has been going on since Kindle 1!


----------



## gwen10

It's here! My Kindle Oasis (wifi, black, w/special offers) arrived about an hour ago. I have to say, it was love at first sight. No doubts about this device AT ALL! Unlike others, I never really warmed up to the Voyage and it's origami cover. Looks like my Voyage will be listed on eBay soon.


----------



## Meemo

Very jealous of those wh are seeing their June 6/7 ship dates moved up - mine still says June 6 (walnut/wifi/SO) but my fingers are crossed. My Echo Dot was supposed to arrive May 10 and it's out for delivery today, though, so maybe I'll get lucky again!  

Anxiously awaiting all your first impressions, hope you'll all be as pleased as Gwen.


----------



## Leslie

bordercollielady said:


> Hah! This has been going on since Kindle 1!


When we had to wait months and months!

L


----------



## Atunah

Meemo said:


> Very jealous of those wh are seeing their June 6/7 ship dates moved up - mine still says June 6 (walnut/wifi/SO) but my fingers are crossed. My Echo Dot was supposed to arrive May 10 and it's out for delivery today, though, so maybe I'll get lucky again!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting all your first impressions, hope you'll all be as pleased as Gwen.


I have the same Oasis on order and I had a date of June 7th, even this morning it was that. I just checked and it says May 16th. So keep checking. Looks like they moving at least some of them up. Might be order cancelling who knows.

I also just changed my shipping to one day. I do this so it would come with UPS. At least I hope so. Postal service does not deliver to the door here and I get tired hunting down the office peeps.

That now changed the date to arriving May 13th instead of arriving may 16th. Its a weekend in between and it said shipping out on the 12th. All that info is there when you hit the tracking button for those that don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I wonder if this sort of shipment awaiting thread is a new kind of social event and interaction resulting from the internet. I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it before. The closest I've seen was when my son was born, waiting in the waiting room with my wife's sister for news from the doctor.
> 
> I haven't ordered an Oasis yet but now I'm almost sorry I didn't because I'll bet the fun of this anticipating and participating is worth the price. Makes me want to go out and father another kid.
> 
> Barry


I do think this is something that the Internet has spawned. We didn't really have a single thread in the olden days here--people would announce in individual threads, though, that their Kindle was on the way and we would celebrate with them. Using a search, the earliest actual "Kindle Watch" thread that I've found so far is from 2010. But yeah, we've been doing this a long time by Internet years. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gwen10 said:


> It's here! My Kindle Oasis (wifi, black, w/special offers) arrived about an hour ago. I have to say, it was love at first sight. No doubts about this device AT ALL! Unlike others, I never really warmed up to the Voyage and it's origami cover. Looks like my Voyage will be listed on eBay soon.


Yay!!!! #jealous!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I do think this is something that the Internet has spawned. We didn't really have a single thread in the olden days here--people would announce in individual threads, though, that their Kindle was on the way and we would celebrate with them. Using a search, the earliest actual "Kindle Watch" thread that I've found so far is from 2010. But yeah, we've been doing this a long time by Internet years.
> 
> Betsy


At the Amazon discussion board--the one where people hung out pre-Kboards--I think we had some sort of a watch thread. I remember people posting about getting shipping notices and so on.

L


----------



## Sunshine22

Meemo said:


> Very jealous of those wh are seeing their June 6/7 ship dates moved up - mine still says June 6 (walnut/wifi/SO) but my fingers are crossed. My Echo Dot was supposed to arrive May 10 and it's out for delivery today, though, so maybe I'll get lucky again!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting all your first impressions, hope you'll all be as pleased as Gwen.


Same here...Walnut wifi, June 6 arrival date, still. Boo! I'm sure I will be obsessively checking my order throughout the day, hoping, hoping 

Looking forward to reviews and pictures from everyone receiving their Oasis this week!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> At the Amazon discussion board--the one where people hung out pre-Kboards--I think we had some sort of a watch thread. I remember people posting about getting shipping notices and so on.
> 
> L


I never hung out there. Here, we seem to have individual threads from people, not a single thread. Interesting!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Yeah! My Oasis is here. Thanks, UPS!

I have the Merlot cover and it is sort of mottled looking but I am getting used to it. I opened it up, followed the instructions on screen to set up wifi and connect to my account--no problems at all. I downloaded a book and plugged it in to get it fully charged. The default for the page turn buttons is page forward on the top button--I figured out how to change that since I am used to page forward being on the bottom. 

The screen is nice and bright. I am tempted to just sit back and read but I really need to be doing some work! Ack!

L


----------



## Geoffrey

I feel like I'm being teased.  my order still says June 3rd (Evil!!) but I can send books to it and I've named it once so far but there is no attached serial number .... Amazon is toying with my emotions.


----------



## nikkidog

Leslie said:


> Yeah! My Oasis is here. Thanks, UPS!
> 
> I have the Merlot cover and it is sort of mottled looking but I am getting used to it. I opened it up, followed the instructions on screen to set up wifi and connect to my account--no problems at all. I downloaded a book and plugged it in to get it fully charged. The default for the page turn buttons is page forward on the top button--I figured out how to change that since I am used to page forward being on the bottom.
> 
> The screen is nice and bright. I am tempted to just sit back and read but I really need to be doing some work! Ack!
> 
> L


I also ordered the merlot but mine is not coming until 5/4. What do you think about the quality of the leather? Kind of wishing I had ordered the walnut now, but don't want to change it and lose my delivery date.


----------



## Leslie

nikkidog said:


> I also ordered the merlot but mine is not coming until 5/4. What do you think about the quality of the leather? Kind of wishing I had ordered the walnut now, but don't want to change it and lose my delivery date.


The leather seems about average. It's smooth on the inside, leathery feeling on the outside. Nothing particularly exciting but it works well to cover the Oasis and that is what is important to me.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

While posting about your new Kindle as it arrives is perfect here--entirely part of the Watch Thread philosophy--I've also started a separate thread just for first impressions to help people find that info (and because I'm bored while I'm waiting for my KO ).

So, if you want to post in that thread (as Leslie has), here's the link:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.0.html

*ponders other threads to start/post in while waiting....maybe I could do housework? Nah.....*

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Leslie said:


> The leather seems about average. It's smooth on the inside, leathery feeling on the outside. Nothing particularly exciting but it works well to cover the Oasis and that is what is important to me.
> 
> L


Thanks Leslie


----------



## auntmarge

So I hemmed and hawed, but with all the excitement here I got pulled in (as usual).  I'd prefer the merlot cover but the website gives an in-stock date of 2-4 MONTHS!  So I ordered the black cover, WiFi, no ads (this didn't seem to make a difference to the ship date).  Mine is scheduled to be here May 11th.  I can live with that.  It's nice that they provide for a 5-month payment - doesn't seem nearly so expensive.


----------



## ShinyTop

I finally ordered, Merlot without SO, and free 3G.  September something.  That's ok as I have enough black devices and my Voyage works fine.


----------



## KindleGirl

It's here! It's here! It's so little! I got the walnut cover and it feels wonderful. I'll head to the first impressions thread after I get it set up and play around a bit.


----------



## Meemo

auntmarge said:


> So I hemmed and hawed, but with all the excitement here I got pulled in (as usual). I'd prefer the merlot cover but the website gives an in-stock date of 2-4 MONTHS! So I ordered the black cover, WiFi, no ads (this didn't seem to make a difference to the ship date). Mine is scheduled to be here May 11th. I can live with that. It's nice that they provide for a 5-month payment - doesn't seem nearly so expensive.


I actually briefly considered ordering the black from Best Buy so I could get it today, but I didn't want to lose the 5-month payment plan. My brain certainly understands that I'm paying the same amount, but it just feels less painful when it's absolutely a "want" purchase rather than a "need" for me.


----------



## MagentaSunset

Congrats to the new owners! So far it is sounding like a winner!


----------



## Atunah

KindleGirl said:


> It's here! It's here! It's so little! I got the walnut cover and it feels wonderful. I'll head to the first impressions thread after I get it set up and play around a bit.


Can't wait to hear what you think about the walnut cover. I see merlots coming in but I ordered walnut so I am curious


----------



## Annie

I keep debating between waiting for my September Merlot or just go ahead and buy the Black one. I think the reason I'm hesitating is because I don't plan on getting another cover for it, since I'm already forking out so much for it.


----------



## bordercollielady

Yay to everyone with new Oasis's!!    Am anxious to see your first impressions on the other thread!


----------



## Atunah

Annie said:


> I keep debating between waiting for my September Merlot or just go ahead and buy the Black one. I think the reason I'm hesitating is because I don't plan on getting another cover for it, since I'm already forking out so much for it.


That is why I waffled over the color. Expensive enough I wanted to get it right the first time. Maybe wait a week or so, now that the initial shipping has started, the dates could move up. If you really want the Merlot, you might want to wait a bit. maybe they'll get a bigger shipment with the boat sooner than they thought.


----------



## CAR

Well I changed my Kindle Oasis order again    This time went with the $5.00 extra gift card offer and also some Amazon gift cards I just got.  Ordered the Kindle Oasis Black cover without special offers. The delivery date is May 11 now


----------



## stuart_h

I wasn't sure where to post this, but BestBuy.com is now showing all three colors (Black, Walnut, Merlot) available to order.  In store pickup is available at the stores in my area beginning on Saturday (April 30).  Express shipping would get one to me on Friday.


----------



## Andra

stuart_h said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but BestBuy.com is now showing all three colors (Black, Walnut, Merlot) available to order. In store pickup is available at the stores in my area beginning on Saturday (April 30). Express shipping would get one to me on Friday.


Stuart, I just did the same thing!
Best Buy has the Walnut and Merlot covers available now in addition to the black. If you pick delivery, the Merlot showed 5/5 and it looks like pickup is available locally on 5/4.
And it looks like the Walnut is the same. I am in the Austin, TX area.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=kindle+oasis&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


----------



## Annie

stuart_h said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but BestBuy.com is now showing all three colors (Black, Walnut, Merlot) available to order. In store pickup is available at the stores in my area beginning on Saturday (April 30). Express shipping would get one to me on Friday.


I have never ordered something so quickly in my life. I saw them up on Best Buy earlier as "Sold Out Online," but they must have actually just made it available just now.


----------



## stuart_h

I'm still on the fence, but I probably need to make up my mind quickly.  Sometime tells me these won't last long.


----------



## Kathy

Andra said:


> Stuart, I just did the same thing!
> Best Buy has the Walnut and Merlot covers available now in addition to the black. If you pick delivery, the Merlot showed 5/5 and it looks like pickup is available locally on 5/4.
> And it looks like the Walnut is the same. I am in the Austin, TX area.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=kindle+oasis&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


I just looked here in Florida and it is showing the Merlot available on 5/4. That is the date I'm getting mine from Amazon, but in the black. I started out ordering the Merlot, but changed my mind. I may go by and look at them to see if I would prefer the Merlot. I can always send the black back.


----------



## katy32

Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck.  Sadly I had to refuse delivery.  Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


----------



## kerrycrow

Woo hoo!  The Oasis has arrived! 

Just played with it for a few minutes to set up!  I love it already! esp vs. the Voyage with Origami cover.
Now to decide if I want to stick with the black or wait on the Brown/Walnut coming in May (or I guess I could just exchange for a different color at Best Buy next week since they are showing them on their site as available then.

I will be eager to see pic and reviews of those who got the Walnut cover today!  Now I have to get back to work on another project...would rather be putting Oasis thru paces.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck. Sadly I had to refuse delivery. Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


Holy moly....           Can you find one at Best Buy? *hugs*

Betsy


----------



## kerrycrow

katy32 said:


> Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck. Sadly I had to refuse delivery. Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


Oh my goodness. That would make me very sad.....I am sorry!


----------



## katy32

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Holy moly....           Can you find one at Best Buy? *hugs*
> 
> Betsy


Possibly but I had all but $12 worth of it paid with amazon gift cards. I don't need it that badly. I may call and talk with someone higher up once they process the return


----------



## mysteryrdr

stuart_h said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this, but BestBuy.com is now showing all three colors (Black, Walnut, Merlot) available to order. In store pickup is available at the stores in my area beginning on Saturday (April 30). Express shipping would get one to me on Friday.


Thank you for posting this information. I just checked, and I can have the wifi + SO in the Merlot on April 30 rather than June 21. Decisions, decisions. Has anyone had any issues with buying a Kindle at Best Buy in the past? I know Amazon still honors the warranty, but are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


----------



## mysteryrdr

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Welcome back and congrats on joining the party!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> Possibly but I had all but $12 worth of it paid with amazon gift cards. I don't need it that badly. I may call and talk with someone higher up once they process the return


Yeah, that's what stops me from going there to get a walnut cover. Mine was paid with Amazon GC too.

Betsy


----------



## Annie

I'm waiting to cancel my Merlot from Amazon. I want to have the Merlot from Best Buy in my hands first.


----------



## kerrycrow

mysteryrdr said:


> Thank you for posting this information. I just checked, and I can have the wifi + SO in the Merlot on April 30 rather than June 21. Decisions, decisions. Has anyone had any issues with buying a Kindle at Best Buy in the past? I know Amazon still honors the warranty, but are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


 This is the second time I bought a Kindle outside of Amazon (I bought a Fire at Staples once). I love BB they are always easy to deal with for me. The only thing, that is not a big deal, is that the Kindle is not registered to your account when you get it like it is when it comes from Amazon. I really don't see any other difference, except like others have said that they wanted to purchase it with gift cards. But BB is just a couple of miles away and super convenient for me.


----------



## bordercollielady

katy32 said:


> Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck. Sadly I had to refuse delivery. Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


Oh dear! I think I would try to call Amazon again to see if they can expedite it.


----------



## Annie

mysteryrdr said:


> Thank you for posting this information. I just checked, and I can have the wifi + SO in the Merlot on April 30 rather than June 21. Decisions, decisions. Has anyone had any issues with buying a Kindle at Best Buy in the past? I know Amazon still honors the warranty, but are there any other issues of which I should be aware?


I wonder how everyone is getting the April 30th pick-up date. The soonest I have is May 4th, and my expected delivery date is May 2nd.


----------



## Andra

My DH's Oasis was delivered just before 2pm.
I get off at 4pm. Sigh.


----------



## laura99

Annie said:


> I have never ordered something so quickly in my life. I saw them up on Best Buy earlier as "Sold Out Online," but they must have actually just made it available just now.


Thanks! I had the walnut on order with amazon with delivery on June 7th. I had checked best buy this morning and saw the same thing. I would not have checked again if not for your post. I have an expected delivery of Monday!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## crisandria

Very impatiently waiting for the UPS driver to show up.  Any time now.  I keep jumping up with every sound I hear outside to check.

crisandria


----------



## mysteryrdr

katy32 said:


> Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck. Sadly I had to refuse delivery. Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


Wow! Talk about incompetence (UPS not Amazon). I feel for you.


----------



## mysteryrdr

kerrycrow said:


> This is the second time I bought a Kindle outside of Amazon (I bought a Fire at Staples once). I love BB they are always easy to deal with for me. The only thing, that is not a big deal, is that the Kindle is not registered to your account when you get it like it is when it comes from Amazon. I really don't see any other difference, except like others have said that they wanted to purchase it with gift cards. But BB is just a couple of miles away and super convenient for me.


Thank you for the input. I just ordered one that I will pick up in store on Saturday. I won't cancel my Amazon order until I have it in my hot little hands, though. Just in case.


----------



## crisandria

IT'S HERE!!!!!!  Met the UPS driver at the end of the side walk


----------



## cloudyvisions

OH MAN, I am so, so tempted to get it from Best Buy. Mine from Amazon isn't due to ship until June 25th! But I pre-ordered it on their payment plan, and I love that I can pay in smaller installments rather than all at once, so I don't know if I want to switch or just try and be patient.


----------



## Annie

cloudyvisions said:


> OH MAN, I am so, so tempted to get it from Best Buy. Mine from Amazon isn't due to ship until June 25th! But I pre-ordered it on their payment plan, and I love that I can pay in smaller installments rather than all at once, so I don't know if I want to switch or just try and be patient.


I wonder if Best Buy will run out, as I expect people will rush to Best Buy (once they find out). Mine wasn't until September, and I needed it for my May trip, so obviously that wasn't going to work. If you can wait, then do it.


----------



## Kathy

I keep hoping they will move my date. May 4th isn't that long to wait, but man it seems like forever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's here, it's here!!!! *rushes off*

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset

Mine is arriving tomorrow!  I have a serial number! Original date was 5/16.  Doing my happy dance!!


----------



## Andra

It is starting to look like the Best Buy sales are impacting the Amazon shipping dates as people jump ship


----------



## stacydan

Joining the watch party! Len's video pushed me off the fence. I think this will be a great upgrade from my PW2. I just ordered the black from Best Buy because I didn't want to wait until June. An extra 9.98 and it will be here tomorrow! Yay!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## larryb52

I have one out for delivery from best buy, can't wait usually mid afternoon delivery (UPS)  here so will be watching any truck that comes by, I ordered the black, I'm basic it would of been nice if they had it in a blue but black is fine...


----------



## cloudyvisions

Mine from Best Buy should get here on Monday!! EEK! I'm hoping that I'm not getting too worked up and worried about the side lighting...my PW was perfect, but I know many others who had major issues with the lights.


----------



## CAR

Changed my order again lol.

Ordered my first WiFi only kindle last night from Best Buy.  Will get it on Friday.  Oasis Merlot


----------



## malligator

Mine that was to be shipped 5/2 for 5/4 delivery is on the purple truck headed my way.


----------



## walk0080

Mine was stuck in status "Preparing for shipment" on 26-27Apr and now today is in status "Shipping Soon". Amazon.ca have really increased their processing times for the no-charge shipping options. The last few orders have been similar - taking over a week to process and ship from a warehouse just outside the city.


----------



## Steph H

My Merlot Wifi only from Best Buy will be here tomorrow.  Beats the August 15 date Amazon is still showing by a mile....lol


----------



## Kathy

I find it really weird that Best Buy has the Merlot Wifi only, but Amazon doesn't. I'm really tempted to cancel my order from Amazon. I'm getting the black 3g but started out with the Merlot. Now I'm waffling back and forth rather I want to keep the black 3g or order the merlot wifi. Decisions Decisions.   Now the Merlot is out at my Best Buy stores. That made the decision easy for me. I think they under estimated how popular the Merlot was going to be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kathy said:


> I find it really weird that Best Buy has the Merlot Wifi only, but Amazon doesn't. I'm really tempted to cancel my order from Amazon. I'm getting the black 3g but started out with the Merlot. Now I'm waffling back and forth rather I want to keep the black 3g or order the merlot wifi. Decisions Decisions.  Now the Merlot is out at my Best Buy stores. That made the decision easy for me. I think they under estimated how popular the Merlot was going to be.


I am disappointed in Amazon, but sort of understand: I suspect they committed a certain number to Best Buy and were surprised by the demand . . . but couldn't back out of the agreement with BB. And, as you say, it's now sold out on line through Best Buy. (They do still have the brown.)

AND, I was lucky enough to be able to order via BB for delivery on Monday and will cancel my Amazon order when I have it in hand. The only disadvantage, for me, is that, through Amazon, it was going to be paid for entirely by gift credit -- much of which was more-or-less 'found' money -- so completely extra as far as the budget goes. Buying through Best Buy means it'll go on the credit card, but I can manage it. Still worth getting it Monday vs June 21.


----------



## barryem

Amazon probably did underestimate the demand but I suspect Best Buy sells a lot of devices for them and they don't have that many outlets so they're probably not unhappy to give Best Buy preference.

It is a bit strange that Best Buy only has the Wifi models.  I got my first 3G Kindle,a Touch, from Best Buy.  Maybe they'll get the 3G models in later.

Barry


----------



## GBear

barryem said:


> Amazon probably did underestimate the demand but I suspect Best Buy sells a lot of devices for them and they don't have that many outlets so they're probably not unhappy to give Best Buy preference.
> 
> It is a bit strange that Best Buy only has the Wifi models. I got my first 3G Kindle,a Touch, from Best Buy. Maybe they'll get the 3G models in later.
> 
> Barry


With the 3G release not until May 4, Best Buy may yet offer them. I'm hoping that Amazon will do as they promise me and provide an estimated ship date for the 3G Merlot Oasis I pre-ordered for my Mom's birthday (July). If the ship date is a long way out then Best Buy may be my Plan B.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GBear said:


> With the 3G release not until May 4, Best Buy may yet offer them. I'm hoping that Amazon will do as they promise me and provide an estimated ship date for the 3G Merlot Oasis I pre-ordered for my Mom's birthday (July). If the ship date is a long way out then Best Buy may be my Plan B.


Agreed . . . . Best Buy wasn't advertising the WiFi ones much before release day, and definitely didn't have Walnut or Merlot available. Bet they'll have 3G available when Amazon makes it available, but they don't want to advertise it until they're sure they will get them.


----------



## cloudyvisions

Mine just changed to "shipped" and says its waiting for UPS to pick it up...should be here on Monday! Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cloudyvisions said:


> Mine just changed to "shipped" and says its waiting for UPS to pick it up...should be here on Monday! Yay!


Mine's been ready for UPS pick up since this morning . . . . <taps foot>. . . . they should go get it already!


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine's been ready for UPS pick up since this morning . . . . <taps foot>. . . . they should go get it already!


Mine finally got picked up about an hour and a half ago....wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  More Kindles a'coming!

Betsy


----------



## MagentaSunset

"On truck for delivery today"......one of the loveliest phrases...😉  I am at work anyway, so I'll be too busy to be anxious....I hope. 😄


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine has moved to "In Transit" and it apparently is in Louisville, KY right now.


----------



## Andra

So excited for everyone getting their new toys today!


----------



## larryb52

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine has moved to "In Transit" and it apparently is in Louisville, KY right now.


I'll cross my fingers for you, I'm sure it will be there today and try not to check for the truck every time you hear a vehicle drive by


----------



## Linjeakel

Mine was supposed be dispatched next Wednesday for delivery Thursday. Now it says it will be dispatched tomorrow - but because of Sunday and a public holiday on Monday, I should get it Tuesday.  

I think I'm actually getting a bit excited about this now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Mine was supposed be dispatched next Wednesday for delivery Thursday. Now it says it will be dispatched tomorrow - but because of Sunday and a public holiday on Monday, I should get it Tuesday.
> 
> I think I'm actually getting a bit excited about this now!


Yay!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

larryb52 said:


> I'll cross my fingers for you, I'm sure it will be there today and try not to check for the truck every time you hear a vehicle drive by


I didn't pay for it to get here today . . . it's due on Monday, which will be fine with me.

And the one from Amazon still says June 21. 



Linjeakel said:


> Mine was supposed be dispatched next Wednesday for delivery Thursday. Now it says it will be dispatched tomorrow - but because of Sunday and a public holiday on Monday, I should get it Tuesday.
> 
> I think I'm actually getting a bit excited about this now!


Yay!


----------



## Atunah

My shipping just changed again. My initial date was June 7th, it changed to May 13th. Now its changed to Delivery on Tuesday, shipping out on Monday.  

I had settled in for the 2 week wait, to sit back and follow all of your watches.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> My shipping just changed again. My initial date was June 7th, it changed to May 13th. Now its changed to Delivery on Tuesday, shipping out on Monday.
> 
> I had settled in for the 2 week wait, to sit back and follow all of your watches.


No change for me . . . which is O.K. since I jumped on the Best Buy Bandwagon. What color cover had you ordered?


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> No change for me . . . which is O.K. since I jumped on the Best Buy Bandwagon. What color cover had you ordered?


Walnut, wifi with offers


----------



## derek alvah

Mine is out for delivery. Have to work the night shift, so gonna hit the sack and it should be waiting for me when I wake up.


----------



## MsScarlett

My date moved from June 6 to May 16 and now to May 4th.  Yay!


----------



## Steph H

My Merlot WiFi-only from Best Buy is out for delivery today, coming to my office. Not sure what time UPS gets here, I hope before lunch!    Amazon, meanwhile, still shows August 15....lol


----------



## northofdivision

For those of you waiting. Gizmodo staff have a really great take to make you more excited:

--------------------

Kindle Oasis - For the person who wants to experience e-reading perfection

This is the stuff a reader's dreams are made of. My mother is a tight-fisted shrew of a woman (hey mom!) who will skip a movie because she doesn't want to spend the money, but she's planning to buy a Kindle Oasis because it's that damn good (also because she was forced to talk to me about it when I called her).

But seriously, every component of the Oasis's design seems intended to please readers. It's built for one-handed uses and light enough that even people with little bird arms won't get tired of holding it. Because of the additional battery in the (included) leather cover, it will last for months versus the weeks of the rest of the Kindle line up. There are 10 LEDs serving as a backlight, so it's the most evenly lit e-reader available, and there's an accelerometer, so all the sinister lefties of the world can join us in right-handers in e-reading glory."

-------
Have my qualms but this is really quite a wonderful device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for all who have had their date moved up!

Betsy


----------



## walk0080

Mine is still stuck in "shipping soon" status on Amazon.ca


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

northofdivision said:


> For those of you waiting. Gizmodo staff have a really great take to make you more


Because we like attribution,  here's the link to the review Stanley quotes from, plus a bonus link to another Gizmodo review (with good pics of the Walnut cover):

http://gizmodo.com/which-kindle-should-you-buy-1773672324

http://gizmodo.com/the-amazon-oasis-is-the-best-e-reader-ever-made-1773295033

Betsy


----------



## ShinyTop

When I ordered BB said Friday but UPS says it is in Chattanooga and Monday.  Sigh


----------



## MagentaSunset

Ours (2) were delivered! 😄  But alas we are both stuck at work.  I would have had them delivered here, but the company frowns on that practice.


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine is on the UPS truck - out for delivery!!  Hope the snow in Denver doesn't slow him down!


----------



## cloudyvisions

Well, as of this afternoon mine is in Richmond, where I live, but I guess it's just going to sit until Monday when they'll actually take it out for delivery.  Not that I'm stalking the UPS tracking or anything hahaha


----------



## Steph H

cloudyvisions said:


> Well, as of this afternoon mine is in Richmond, where I live, but I guess it's just going to sit until Monday when they'll actually take it out for delivery.  Not that I'm stalking the UPS tracking or anything hahaha


I didn't do that this morning either....nor did I run down to the mail room 5 minutes after the UPS tracking site showed it was delivered when the office services guy hadn't brought it to me yet....no, not me.... ::whistles innocently:::

Not that I can do anything with it. Our tech guy, who holds the WiFi password as a deep dark secret known only to himself, is out today. So I can't hook it up to register or anything until I get home.  Oh well. It's here, safe and sound, and just oh-so-CUTE!


----------



## bordercollielady

Yay!!  It's here!  And I like the black!  Its so little!  And I don't see any scallops!  None!  Still getting it registered!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

bordercollielady said:


> Yay!! It's here! And I like the black! Its so little! And I don't see any scallops! None! Still getting it registered!


Yay, bordercollielady!!!!

Betsy


----------



## LDB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine has moved to "In Transit" and it apparently is in Louisville, KY right now.


Oh, too bad you aren't with it. You could eat at Mike Linnig's. *Incredibly* good fish and onion rings. In business for 90 years. People drive from Indianapolis just to eat fish.


----------



## kschles

My original delivery date for my Oasis (walnut cover, wifi, no special offers) was June 8th. Then I received an email about a week ago changing it to May 10th. Just received another email changing the delivery date to May 4th. To anyone who might have cancelled their Walnut Oasis with wifi and no special offers.....thank you, thank you, thank you.😎


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My Oasis (Merlot from BB) is in Laurel, MD. Less than 30 miles away. But it still says delivery on Monday so I guess it's going to hang out there for the weekend. 

Still no change in the one I ordered from the Zon . . . .


----------



## Meemo

kschles said:


> My original delivery date for my Oasis (walnut cover, wifi, no special offers) was June 8th. Then I received an email about a week ago changing it to May 10th. Just received another email changing the delivery date to May 4th. To anyone who might have cancelled their Walnut Oasis with wifi and no special offers.....thank you, thank you, thank you.&#128526;


Yay for you!

But...Dang it! I keep checking my delivery date and it hasn't changed. I ordered on the 2nd day - Walnut/SO/wifi-only, my ship date hasn't budged from June 6. I read somewhere that it's possible to get 6-month/same-as-cash at Best Buy, part of me is ready to go find out. The other part is saying "Patience, Grasshopper". Actually, I have seen someone say that they called Amazon and were told that they're WAY behind on getting the shipping dates updated, so I'm holding out hope that other people's impatience will pay off for me. She also said that it was a supervisor who told her that and gave her an updated shipping date.


----------



## WilliamM

Mine was stuck in shipping soon status since the 27th... Called customer service and they expedited the delivery
But now its being delivered by Amazons own delivery service instead of the normal usps or ups. Ive heard nothing but bad things about amazons own delivery service. Anyone here had good luck with them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah, Geez! It's in Alexandria!. . . . literally 7 miles from my house . . . . fingers crossed they decide to put it on a truck TODAY -- though it still shows Monday as arrival day.

If they weren't closed (to customers) today . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah, Geez! It's in Alexandria!. . . . literally 7 miles from my house . . . . fingers crossed they decide to put it on a truck TODAY -- though it still shows Monday as arrival day.
> 
> If they weren't closed (to customers) today . . . . . .


Seven miles from my house, too! 

My KO is waving at your KO!


----------



## walk0080

WilliamM said:


> Mine was stuck in shipping soon status since the 27th... Called customer service and they expedited the delivery
> But now its being delivered by Amazons own delivery service instead of the normal usps or ups. Ive heard nothing but bad things about amazons own delivery service. Anyone here had good luck with them?


Same here on amazon.ca. Stuck in shipping soon since 27th. 

Chatted with a rep this morning and was told I should be checking the product page for in-stock status (why?) which now indicates in stock 13 June! They will "ship when they have stock available". Why would I check the in-stock status of the product when I pre-ordered and they provide the order status from your own account page...? And why is their system still saying my order is shipping soon with delivery for 03May? Their system is obviously broken or the rep has no clue. In any case I am left disappointed.


----------



## Annie

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ah, Geez! It's in Alexandria!. . . . literally 7 miles from my house . . . . fingers crossed they decide to put it on a truck TODAY -- though it still shows Monday as arrival day.
> 
> If they weren't closed (to customers) today . . . . . .


Mine is also extremely close to my house. It hasn't been updated since 1:38 PM yesterday. Still says Monday as well. I'm not even gonna be home until tomorrow, but still. It would have been nice to have it waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## kschles

WilliamM said:


> Mine was stuck in shipping soon status since the 27th... Called customer service and they expedited the delivery
> But now its being delivered by Amazons own delivery service instead of the normal usps or ups. Ive heard nothing but bad things about amazons own delivery service. Anyone here had good luck with them?


I've had generally good luck with Amazon's own delivery service. A few blips here and there, but not as many as with the USPS. UPS is probably the best in my experience.


----------



## kschles

My current delivery date is Wed, May 4th. Just checked the "My Orders Page" (something I might do once or twice or thrice a day) and see that my kindle is shipping today. My math skills aren't the greatest, but I hope this means I might get it Tue since I have Prime 2-day shipping.


----------



## LDB

I decided to check on my local store status on BB.com and it says Merlot and Black are sold out online and Brown is unavailable for store pickup at any time but could be delivered May 9. Guess it's good I don't want one just yet.


----------



## WilliamM

kschles said:


> I've had generally good luck with Amazon's own delivery service. A few blips here and there, but not as many as with the USPS. UPS is probably the best in my experience.


thats good to know..thanks..we shall see..its out for delivery


----------



## Linjeakel

Mine has been in that 'preparing for dispatch / shipping soon' no-man's land for over a day now. And it still says delivery Tuesday. I've had stuff delivered by Amazon's own delivery service on a Sunday before now, after being shipped on a Saturday ..... *crosses fingers*


----------



## WilliamM

walk0080 said:


> Same here on amazon.ca. Stuck in shipping soon since 27th.
> 
> Chatted with a rep this morning and was told I should be checking the product page for in-stock status (why?) which now indicates in stock 13 June! They will "ship when they have stock available". Why would I check the in-stock status of the product when I pre-ordered and they provide the order status from your own account page...? And why is their system still saying my order is shipping soon with delivery for 03May? Their system is obviously broken or the rep has no clue. In any case I am left disappointed.


i just went through chat window..all i did was ask what the status was since it said it was suppose to ship on 4/27 and was in shipping soon status for 3 days..they expedited the shipping to overnight at no charge and even credited me 10 bucks..i didn't ask for any of that or get angry with them ..they just offered it since the issue was on their end..it all depends on the csr..i would call back or use the online chat


----------



## walk0080

WilliamM said:


> i just went through chat window..all i did was ask what the status was since it said it was suppose to ship on 4/27 and was in shipping soon status for 3 days..they expedited the shipping to overnight at no charge and even credited me 10 bucks..i didn't ask for any of that or get angry with them ..they just offered it since the issue was on their end..it all depends on the csr..i would call back or use the online chat


Same here I used the chat window earlier. I didn't get angry, I just asked for shipping ETA. (I am venting on this forum, however!) Tried the chat feature again just now and reached a different agent. She gave me the same details - item is out of stock despite me pre-ordering and given a ship date of 27Apr. They upgraded my shipping service to "Express" at no charge, but I am still stuck waiting until maybe June 16th for the delivery.

I still have to ask - what is the point of a pre-order if their systems don't keep track of how many units are available and how many people ordered them? This is a FOUR HUNDRED dollar eReader - How about Amazon gets the ordering process correct for their "premium device"? OK end rant.


----------



## Linjeakel

It`s shipped!  

And the tracking details have provided the answer as to why it`s not arriving till Tuesday - it`s coming from Germany!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> It`s shipped!
> 
> And the tracking details have provided the answer as to why it`s not arriving till Tuesday - it`s coming from Germany!


Yay, Linjeakel!!!!

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

I had a June delivery date also but received email yesterday that I will receive Tuesday 😊


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> I had a June delivery date also but received email yesterday that I will receive Tuesday &#128522;


Woohoo!


----------



## Sunshine22

Meemo said:


> Yay for you!
> 
> But...Dang it! I keep checking my delivery date and it hasn't changed. I ordered on the 2nd day - Walnut/SO/wifi-only, my ship date hasn't budged from June 6. I read somewhere that it's possible to get 6-month/same-as-cash at Best Buy, part of me is ready to go find out. The other part is saying "Patience, Grasshopper". Actually, I have seen someone say that they called Amazon and were told that they're WAY behind on getting the shipping dates updated, so I'm holding out hope that other people's impatience will pay off for me. She also said that it was a supervisor who told her that and gave her an updated shipping date.


I am still right there with you, Meemo! I did change to one day shipping....so now it says Friday, June 3...saved myself a weekend, at least


----------



## Meemo

Well the Best Buy option is out now.  Skooching over on the June bench to make room for Sunshine!  And I shouldn't complain - some have much longer waits, I know.


----------



## jlee745

Just received a text from Amazon and my Oasis shipped today. Email said it wouldn't ship till Monday.. So excited!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> Just received a text from Amazon and my Oasis shipped today. Email said it wouldn't ship till Monday.. So excited!!!!


Yay, jlee!

Betsy


----------



## Smiley3445

My Oasis also shipped today  Can't wait to receive it next week


----------



## Linjeakel

So, my Oasis has been in transit from Germany for over 24 hours now and apparently hasn't yet reached the next stage of it's journey, wherever that might be. How are they transporting it? By bicycle?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> So, my Oasis has been in transit from Germany for over 24 hours now and apparently hasn't yet reached the next stage of it's journey, wherever that might be. How are they transporting it? By bicycle?


Mine's been in a warehouse 7 miles from my house since 5:15 yesterday morning . . . . no doubt it will stay there until tomorrow morning when <fingers crossed> they put it on a truck for delivery.


----------



## walk0080

Mine has been pushed back a week to shipping 05May, arrival 09May with Express shipping in Canada.


----------



## Meemo

Someone on a FB Kindle page just ordered one just like mine - Walnut/SO/wifi-only - and has the same June 6 delivery date I have. I ordered April 14. Gives me hope that Amazon just hasn't updated my delivery date.


----------



## Geoffrey

Meemo said:


> Someone on a FB Kindle page just ordered one just like mine - Walnut/SO/wifi-only - and has the same June 6 delivery date I have. I ordered April 14. Gives me hope that Amazon just hasn't updated my delivery date.


Mine is the same and it's been stuck at June 3rd. I'm sure they have an order to which are being updated to ship earlier, but I don't see a pattern. The wait is giving me time to decide whether or not I really need/want one ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> Mine is the same and it's been stuck at June 3rd. I'm sure they have an order to which are being updated to ship earlier, but I don't see a pattern. The wait is giving me time to decide whether or not I really need/want one ....


You need one, G!


----------



## katy32

Mine got bumped up from September to June 20th.  With any luck it will keep getting bumped up


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And just to add a datapoint: mine, from Amazon, has had ZERO movement -- still says June 21. It's the Merlot; there appears to be a much smaller supply of them. Thankfully, Best Buy got a bunch and I was able to snag one -- that should be here tomorrow.  Once I get that, I'll cancel the Amazon order so someone else may get moved up . . . .


----------



## GBear

And my data point from Amazon remains frustratingly unchanged since my order confirmation received 4:29pm on April 13 (announcement day). Here's what has shown in my Orders list ever since:

"Pre-ordered
Delivery estimate: We need a little more time to provide you with a good estimate. We'll notify you via e-mail as soon as we have an estimated delivery date.

New - Kindle Oasis with Leather Charging Cover - Merlot, 6" High-Resolution Display (300 ppi), Free 3G + Wi-Fi
Sold by: Amazon Digital Services LLC
$379.99
Release date: Wednesday, May 4, 2016"

For all I know, it's shipping on the May 4 release date...or September! I'm not sure why I still don't have a date, but two calls to Amazon have both yielded nothing but "don't worry" responses.


----------



## LauraB

I ordered a merlot 3g w/o offers. It is listed on my account page as "to arrive May 4th." I keep checking to see if credit card pinged or if have serial number on manage device page. But nothing yet.


----------



## Leslie

GBear said:


> And my data point from Amazon remains frustratingly unchanged since my order confirmation received 4:29pm on April 29 (announcement day). Here's what has shown in my Orders list ever since:
> 
> Release date: Wednesday, May 4, 2016"
> 
> For all I know, it's shipping on the May 4 release date...or September! I'm not sure why I still don't have a date, but two calls to Amazon have both yielded nothing but "don't worry" responses.


Just to be clear, "announcement" day was April 13. When I ordered my WiFi only Oasis on the 13th, I had the option to order 3G, so that was announced that day. I received my Oasis on Wednesday April 27. It seems from your message (and what I am reading from others) that release day for the 3G model is on May 4th.

L


----------



## GBear

Leslie said:


> Just to be clear, "announcement" day was April 13. When I ordered my WiFi only Oasis on the 13th, I had the option to order 3G, so that was announced that day. I received mine Oasis on Wednesday April 27. It seems from your message (and what I am reading from others) that release day for the 3G model is on May 4th.
> 
> L


Oops, I did place the order on the 13th. Yes, the release day for the 3G model appears to be May 4. It just seems that everybody placing a 3G order is still getting estimated ship dates...except me! It's hard to do a Kindle Watch when there's no date to get excited about! It's shipping to my mom, and as long as it arrives before her birthday in July everything will be fine but, darn it, I want to have the vicarious thrill of counting down the days!

I'll just continue to have fun watching all you guys on the edge of your seats. Congratulations to all who are or are soon to be on the receiving end!


----------



## Kathy

Mine still hasn't hit my credit card and no serial number yet. It's suppose to ship tomorrow and be here Wednesday. I'll be checking all day tomorrow.


----------



## nikkidog

Kathy said:


> Mine still hasn't hit my credit card and no serial number yet. It's suppose to ship tomorrow and be here Wednesday. I'll be checking all day tomorrow.


Same here. I have checked about 10 times today just to see if it would say preparing to ship. Can't wait.


----------



## Kathy

nikkidog said:


> Same here. I have checked about 10 times today just to see if it would say preparing to ship. Can't wait.


I know what you mean. I keep checking.


----------



## cloudyvisions

I got my UPS notification that I should have mine tomorrow between 1:00-5:00 YAY!!! Fingers crossed I get one with no scalloping-light issue!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Cloudyvisions!  *keeps fingers crossed for you! *

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

After no movement on my tracking info for over 24 hours there has been a sudden flurry of activity. At 2.30am it changed to say it had arrived here in the city but, frustratingly, was still not due for delivery till tomorrow. I tried to console myself with the fact that this was still earlier than the original delivery day I got which was Thursday.

Then, just after 8.00am, I got an email to say it was out for delivery and I should get it today!   

The carrier is listed as "Amazon Logistics" and from experience that means it could be any time up to 9.00pm before it arrives. On the plus side, I don't have work tomorrow so I can stay up as late as I want playing with it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Linjeakel!!!

I love Kindle Watch!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Checked mine (from Best Buy) as soon as I got up today. It says 'out for delivery'.  Funny thing, though, it's shows the time of that scan as 6:46 a.m. and it's only 6:22. Make of that what you will! 

Anyway, I'll be out in the morning but should be back by 11; UPS is generally in the neighborhood in the early afternoon.

(And no change to the Amazon order, not that I expected any.)


----------



## Kathy

Charge is now pending on my credit card. Still no update on Amazon but I'm sure that will happen soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Ann!  

We'll have to have a play date for our KOs.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Charge is now pending on my credit card. Still no update on Amazon but I'm sure that will happen soon.


My shipping info came kind of late in the day...

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

OK, I'm officially obsessed.  I have been up,since 6:30 & already checked my order status 3 times.  It is supposed to ship today.  I think I should read for awhile and give it a rest.m lol


----------



## Kathy

Mine now says shipping soon!!


----------



## Andra

My 3G Oasis should ship today.  And yes, I am also checking obsessively to see when it actually goes out.


----------



## Annie

Mine says it's out for delivery! Ahhhh! I won't be home when it probably gets delivered though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Grumble grumble grumble. So I had changed my shipping speed to 1 day. Main reason was not to get it a day earlier, although it it did move it up, but reason is that I hoped it would be shipped with UPS instead of USPS. UPS delivers to my door, USPS does not. They get to leave it at the leasing office, which means I have to hunt down the office staff as they are often everywhere but the office. So of course it got shipped USPS.  

So tomorrow I will have to stalk the office ladies. Walking all the way to the other side of the community, probably more than once. 

But hey, its shipped.


----------



## northofdivision

Atunah said:


> Grumble grumble grumble. So I had changed my shipping speed to 1 day. Main reason was not to get it a day earlier, although it it did move it up, but reason is that I hoped it would be shipped with UPS instead of USPS. UPS delivers to my door, USPS does not. They get to leave it at the leasing office, which means I have to hunt down the packages as they are often everywhere but the office. So of course it got shipped USPS.


Had the same problem. Happy you'll have it soon and look forward to your impressions.


----------



## Atunah

Its also being shipped from California  . Can't recall getting anything from there before. Long way to Texas. And its shipped parcel select lightweight. Not sure if it even gets here by tomorrow as they promised. I shouldn't have paid the 1 day shipping for this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Its also being shipped from California . Can't recall getting anything from there before. Long way to Texas. And its shipped parcel select lightweight. Not sure if it even gets here by tomorrow as they promised. I shouldn't have paid the 1 day shipping for this.


If you don't get it in one day, call Amazon; they'll probably credit it back unless the delay is due to a natural disaster or something.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Ugh, I am trying not to have to call them so I hope it gets here tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Ugh, I am trying not to have to call them so I hope it gets here tomorrow.


Or, you can use the chat feature--but YES! We hope it gets there tomorrow!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My 3G Oasis is supposed to be shipped today for May 4th delivery. I am stalking the orders page, but not even a "shipping soon" notice, let alone "Shipped "!


----------



## nikkidog

The Hooded Claw said:


> My 3G Oasis is supposed to be shipped today for May 4th delivery. I am stalking the orders page, but not even a "shipping soon" notice, let alone "Shipped "!


Same here. I wonder how many they have to ship today?


----------



## ShinyTop

Mine is out for delivery.  UPS delivers late in the day so will be a long day.


----------



## Linjeakel

Mine's been 'out for delivery' for the last 8 hours. *looks at watch* *taps foot*


----------



## LauraB

The Hooded Claw said:


> My 3G Oasis is supposed to be shipped today for May 4th delivery. I am stalking the orders page, but not even a "shipping soon" notice, let alone "Shipped "!


I haven't received a shipped notice but my credit card got charged for my 3G merlot without offers this morning!


----------



## nikkidog

LauraB said:


> I haven't received a shipped notice but my credit card got charged for my 3G merlot without offers this morning!


Hmmm. I just checked my credit card online and no recent transactions. Now do I become impatient with Amazon or my credit card company. I'm sure Amazon won't ship it until it is paid for.


----------



## nikkidog

Oh well, I have a doctor's appointment this afternoon so Amazon will get a break from my obsessive stalking of their order status site.  lol


----------



## backslidr

My debit card has just been charged and its supposed to ship today but it doesn't show it yet on Amazon. Supposed to get it Wednesday. Can't wait.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My shipping notice was posted pretty late the day it was shipped!  

My husband says I should taunt you all with the number of books I've read on my Oasis so far.  He's not a nice person.  I'll whack him for you.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


>


ROFL! I've said it before, I'll say it again--you have the best emoticons!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I just find them, out there. I admire those that create those things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got my serial number and my shipping notice came at 1:43PM though we were out and I didn't get to check until a few minutes ago. Arriving tomorrow by UPS! Shipping from Breiningsville, PA.
> 
> Have my Deliveries app set up to send notifications to my Apple Watch, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Quoting my earlier post for comparison for people. I used the free Prime two day shipping--arrival on the 27th. Didn't get my shipping notice until 1:43PM EDT the day before it was scheduled to arrive. So, there's still plenty of time for folks! Don't panic if you haven't gotten your shipping notice yet.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Just got the ship notice at 11:20 CDT.
It is on its way!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShinyTop

I keep reading the Oasis threads here, on Mobireader, and on Oasis Amazon site.  In the far reaches of my mind I must think that reading about it will make UPS a little faster.  

Funny to note that reviews as a whole on more positive here than on MR.  And that most of the 1 star reviews on Amazon are from people who have not seen or bought an Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's here!    (Atunah can find me a more exciting emoji.  )

Going to make sure it fires up and I can register it and then I'll cancel the Amazon one.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's here!    (Atunah can find me a more exciting emoji.  )
> 
> Going to make sure it fires up and I can register it and then I'll cancel the Amazon one.


Yay! I'm jealous of course. Mine's still out for delivery - ten hours - even if it's coming by roller skates it should be here by now.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's here!    (Atunah can find me a more exciting emoji.  )
> 
> Going to make sure it fires up and I can register it and then I'll cancel the Amazon one.


YAYYYYYY!

I wouldn't hurry to cancel the Amazon one--use the BB one for a day or so...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And . . . all is well . . . . . Amazon order cancelled so maybe someone else will get moved up in the queue. Off to play! 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> YAYYYYYY!
> 
> I wouldn't hurry to cancel the Amazon one--use the BB one for a day or so...
> 
> Betsy


I figured it either works or it doesn't . . . .and if there's something wrong with it I'll deal with it then. But, after putting it through it's paces quickly, everything looks good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Yay! I'm jealous of course. Mine's still out for delivery - ten hours - even if it's coming by roller skates it should be here by now.....


----------



## Muddypawz

Wahoo!  I've at least got a tracking number for my Best Buy Merlot Oasis!  It should be here on Wednesday, if the gods are with me.


----------



## cloudyvisions

My merlot kindle Oasis from BB is OUT for delivery! YAAAY! I heard a truck and got all excited, but it was just the trash dumptruck.


----------



## Kathy

nikkidog said:


> Same here. I wonder how many they have to ship today?


Mine still says shipping today.


----------



## Linjeakel

It's now after 8:30pm and I've waited in all day but still no delivery.

I don't know how it is in the US, but here in the UK "Amazon Logistics" have a very bad reputation. They aren't professional couriers but private individuals who are self employed (so Amazon can avoid the minimum wage laws) as "multi-drop" delivery people. They work very long hours for not much pay and the service they provide is reflected in this.

It's quite normal for parcels not to turn up the day they should, for them to say they tried to deliver but no-one was home, and even to log the parcel as delivered when they haven't even tried. When you complain about non-delivery or wrongly updated tracking info, you just get asked to wait 24 hours to see if it turns up before they'll do anything about it. Often, things do eventually turn up, but sometimes they go walkabout and are never seen again and you have to re-order. It's inconvenient at the best of times, but with a sold-out Kindle, if it doesn't turn up today, who knows when I'll actually get it.

Perhaps someone's trying to tell me something.....


----------



## nikkidog

Darn,  still in pre-order.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linda. 

We have some private courier services here that do similar things . . . mark it as delivered so it shows 'on time' but then they don't really bring it until the next day. At least, they usually DO deliver the next day. Every time it's happened -- not often, but occasionally -- the item DOES show up the next day and I've complained to Amazon about the practice and gotten a GC from them. 

Actually, come to think of it, after a handful of instances over a period of several months -- this was a couple of years ago -- I haven't had any problems in quite a while. Maybe I wasn't the only one complaining and they came down on the delivery people a bit.


----------



## Atunah

Linjeakel said:


> It's now after 8:30pm and I've waited in all day but still no delivery.
> 
> I don't know how it is in the US, but here in the UK "Amazon Logistics" have a very bad reputation. They aren't professional couriers but private individuals who are self employed (so Amazon can avoid the minimum wage laws) as "multi-drop" delivery people. They work very long hours for not much pay and the service they provide is reflected in this.
> 
> It's quite normal for parcels not to turn up the day they should, for them to say they tried to deliver but no-one was home, and even to log the parcel as delivered when they haven't even tried. When you complain about non-delivery or wrongly updated tracking info, you just get asked to wait 24 hours to see if it turns up before they'll do anything about it. Often, things do eventually turn up, but sometimes they go walkabout and are never seen again and you have to re-order. It's inconvenient at the best of times, but with a sold-out Kindle, if it doesn't turn up today, who knows when I'll actually get it.
> 
> Perhaps someone's trying to tell me something.....


Still nothing? Sorry 

Mine is still only showing having left California. But USPS is notorious not updating much along the way.


----------



## ShinyTop

Ya, mine arrived in three cities without ever departing the previous city.  It is out for delivery without ever arriving in Pensacola.  They have 1:42 left in the window for delivery!


----------



## Linjeakel

It's here. IT'S HERE!!!


----------



## Atunah

I don't see how mine is getting here by tomorrow. They picked the slowest shipping with parcel select and it didn't even leave California until 10:30 pm last night. I mean in theory it is enough time if it gets on the right plane, but since this is like cheapest shipping for USPS, I don't see them jumping through hoops. That is what express shipping is for.

And unless its a direct flight to my Texas city, I just don't see it.



Linjeakel said:


> It's here. IT'S HERE!!!


YAY !!!!!!


----------



## John Hopper

Linjeakel said:


> It's here. IT'S HERE!!!


Glad you got on the day (just about!). Annoying when you're hanging around isn't it?

I preorded the black 3G version which is due on 10 May. I will be at work but hopefully it will be waiting for me when I get home that day.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## YorkieMom

I was wondering did anybody get the extra warranty on their Oasis?  I'm not sure whether to or not.
Thank you


----------



## cloudyvisions

*IT'S HERE!!!!  *


----------



## Muddypawz

YorkieMom said:


> I was wondering did anybody get the extra warranty on their Oasis? I'm not sure whether to or not.
> Thank you


No, and I don't think I've ever gotten it for any of my Kindles, for that matter.


----------



## Annie

YorkieMom said:


> I was wondering did anybody get the extra warranty on their Oasis? I'm not sure whether to or not.
> Thank you


I only got it once for my Kindle DX. And I actually ended up using it when my brother stepped on the screen (in the cover!), which rendered the screen unusable. It was worthwhile for me because it cost way more than the Oasis, and it was a much larger screen. However, I didn't get it for my Oasis. I don't see myself needing to, at this point in time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> It's here. IT'S HERE!!!


Hallelujah! Whew, was getting worried!



cloudyvisions said:


> *IT'S HERE!!!!  *


Hurray!



YorkieMom said:


> I was wondering did anybody get the extra warranty on their Oasis? I'm not sure whether to or not.
> Thank you


I got one for my K1--it was really expensive and I knew I'd be carrying it around a lot in my purse. But I haven't gotten once since.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And . . . all is well . . . . . Amazon order cancelled so maybe someone else will get moved up in the queue. Off to play!
> 
> I figured it either works or it doesn't . . . .and if there's something wrong with it I'll deal with it then. But, after putting it through it's paces quickly, everything looks good.


I read once that most electronics, if they are going to fail, will fail in the first 48 hours of use (which usually takes quite a bit because most people don't use their devices for 48 hours straight). So I always try to use the whatever electronic thing I get as much as possible for the first two or three days. Don't know if that's still true...or if it's ever been true  but it's the rule of thumb I go by.

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Finally, says preparing for shipping! :


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> It's here. IT'S HERE!!!


Woo Hoo! 



YorkieMom said:


> I was wondering did anybody get the extra warranty on their Oasis? I'm not sure whether to or not.
> Thank you


I've not felt they're wroth the money -- for ME. I tend to be pretty careful with things and we don't have any pets or children which can increase the risk of accidents. I've heard good things about Square Trade, though, which is the company that carries the coverage.


----------



## Kathy

I just got a text that my Oasis shipped. Checked and I also have a serial number. They probably shipped it to keep me from checking my orders every 10 minutes.


----------



## backslidr

Mine has just shipped too. It'll be here Wednesday.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My 3G walnut has shipped!

Weirdly, they combined it with one of those recurring orders that was supposed to arrive May 9. But it is scheduled for May 4 so I am happy. Especially since it is shipping UPS, not Post Office. I also have had problems with the Post Office.


----------



## jlee745

Just opened mine😍😍😍😍


----------



## CAR

Well I had a Oasis Black 3g without special offers ordered with a delivery date of May 11.  But by canceling that order and reordering with one day shipping I will have it May 4th!


----------



## northofdivision

CAR said:


> Well I had a Oasis Black 3g without special offers ordered with a delivery date of May 11. But by canceling that order and reordering with one day shipping I will have it May 4th!


Nice move, CAR!


----------



## Muddypawz

CAR said:


> Well I had a Oasis Black 3g without special offers ordered with a delivery date of May 11. But by canceling that order and reordering with one day shipping I will have it May 4th!


Almost no rhyme or reason.....congrats to you and all who've already received theirs!


----------



## CAR

Muddypawz said:


> Almost no rhyme or reason.....congrats to you and all who've already received theirs!


Yes I agree! I had checked the date today expecting it to be longer. Then after the delivery date of May 6 popped up I tried One day shipping and it said May 4th release day delivery! I jumped on that with all four paws


----------



## Andra

Yay!!! 
I'm glad to hear that so many Oasis devices were received today and that folks are liking them. I've been using DH's since last week but I am still hyper that mine will be here Wednesday.


----------



## Smiley3445

I have been visiting for years but never posted. It has been a joy to kindle watch with everyone this year. I have been a kindle owner since the keyboard. I have purchased one every year since then. I skipped the PW3. I received my Kindle Oasis today and I love it. I was able to play with it for a couple of minutes before I had to head back to work. But I am loving the lightness and the return of page turn buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

consuelo3445 said:


> I have been visiting for years but never posted. It has been a joy to kindle watch with everyone this year. I have been a kindle owner since the keyboard. I have purchased one every year since then. I skipped the PW3. I received my Kindle Oasis today and I love it. I was able to play with it for a couple of minutes before I had to head back to work. But I am loving the lightness and the return of page turn buttons.


Yay, Consuelo! Glad you love your Oasis!

So glad you've started posting!

Betsy


----------



## LauraB

I just got notice from amazon my 3G oasis, merlot, w/o offers shipped via UPS. It said will be here tomorrow. Not sure about that since release is Wednesday, but it has shipped!


----------



## Meemo

Just checked my "countdown app" - 70 days to our Disney World trip, and 35 to Oasis delivery.


----------



## geko29

My 3G/Walnut is supposed to be here tomorrow, but so far no serial number, and order status just says "Shipping Soon".  But the rotary hammer I ordered Sunday night (Not from Amazon) shipped last night, so there's that.


----------



## nikkidog

I received an email this morning at 3:55 AM saying my kindle has shipped.  Yeah!
It's still saying I will received it tomorrow.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

geko29 said:


> My 3G/Walnut is supposed to be here tomorrow, but so far no serial number, and order status just says "Shipping Soon". But the rotary hammer I ordered Sunday night (Not from Amazon) shipped last night, so there's that.


For your safety, please do not try to read a Kindle book on your rotary hammer. I am reliably informed they have software incompatibilities. I'm not sure about B&N books, you might be okay reading a Nook book.


----------



## Atunah

It somehow made it to my local post office from California overnight. So I assume it will be out for delivery today. 

Now begins the wait and  catching the office folks as they are not delivering to my door, even if I am home. 

Unless of course its in a envelope small enough to fit into my small mail box. DVD's fit into that mailbox.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> It somehow made it to my local post office from California overnight. So I assume it will be out for delivery today.
> 
> Now begins the wait and catching the office folks as they are not delivering to my door, even if I am home.
> 
> Unless of course its in a envelope small enough to fit into my small mail box. DVD's fit into that mailbox.


It's a pretty small box, and could be in a padded envelope I guess. Mine came in a much bigger box -- but it was shipping from Best Buy.

Can you go down to the office early and let them know you're expecting it and see if they're nice people and can call you when it comes? 

Though I do sympathize -- my son has the same issues if we send him stuff. And there isn't even an office to leave it at!  He's basically said that if it's anything bigger than an envelope we need to let him know and/or send it to the theatre where he works since he's there more often. UPS won't leave stuff, either -- there's no where to leave it -- so he ends up having to go pick it up.


----------



## Sunshine22

Meemo said:


> Just checked my "countdown app" - 70 days to our Disney World trip, and 35 to Oasis delivery.


35 days... We are getting closer! .

Congratulations to everyone getting their deliveries this week! I'm keeping myself busy during my Oasis wait by finally setting up Calibre and organizing my library.


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's a pretty small box, and could be in a padded envelope I guess. Mine came in a much bigger box -- but it was shipping from Best Buy.
> 
> Can you go down to the office early and let them know you're expecting it and see if they're nice people and can call you when it comes?
> 
> Though I do sympathize -- my son has the same issues if we send him stuff. And there isn't even an office to leave it at!  He's basically said that if it's anything bigger than an envelope we need to let him know and/or send it to the theatre where he works since he's there more often. UPS won't leave stuff, either -- there's no where to leave it -- so he ends up having to go pick it up.


It's why I used one day ship in the first place. Hoping it would then be shipped UPS. Which does come to my door.

Office peeps will not call, I asked them before about an item. They get all huffy and annoyed that they have to stack all of our packages in the office. They act like they doing us a favor, but since USPS does not have to come to apartment doors in our are, they kind of have to.

There is a reason why I diverted some orders that I used to use prime on to prime now. If its available that is. At least they also come to my door.

So it could come anywhere from 11 am to 4 pm. Depends on what driver and when I can catch them in the office. They love to take really long lunches. 

Its the same issue every month when we have to pay rent. We don't have a mail slot in the office door anymore were it used to go on as it was broken in. It is inside the office now and they are not even open non the weekend anymore. I think they finally started coming in on saturday for like 3 hours. 
I get my workout trying to catch them. Calling doesn't work as they can be at the office but not answering phones.

But if its small enough, it will go in my mail box and then I don't have to worry about that. I just have to wait for the mail man to be done then. He doesn't like anyone trying to get their mail until he is done will ALL the apartments. Sigh.

you know whats great though? Sunday delivery. Our office is closed on Sundays and so USPS has to actually come to the door. They don't knock or ring, they just throw it up on the platform, but at least it gets there.


----------



## Jen200

My 3G/Merlot shows shipping soon. It still says delivery is tomorrow. I haven't been charged and there is no serial number yet 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> It somehow made it to my local post office from California overnight. So I assume it will be out for delivery today.
> 
> Now begins the wait and catching the office folks as they are not delivering to my door, even if I am home.
> 
> Unless of course its in a envelope small enough to fit into my small mail box. DVD's fit into that mailbox.


It came from Amazon in a zip-open cardboard box about 8.5x10 inches.










Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Atunah....yay! I hope you are able to easily get your Oasis without chasing the office people down multiple times. Mine was shipped USPS also and mine came in a padded envelope. The box is probably about the size of a CD, but it's much thicker.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> For your safety, please do not try to read a Kindle book on your rotary hammer. I am reliably informed they have software incompatibilities. I'm not sure about B&N books, you might be okay reading a Nook book.


*snort*


----------



## Atunah

thanks for the measurements Betsy. That should fit in the mail box, its not a big one, tall and very narrow so it would have to be deep enough. I think it might be. That is if mine comes like that.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It came from Amazon in a zip-open cardboard box about 8.5x10 inches.
> 
> Betsy


Mine came in a padded envelope.

L


----------



## Meemo

Meemo said:


> Just checked my "countdown app" - 70 days to our Disney World trip, and 35 to Oasis delivery.


Almost 11 hrs later....Disney is in 69 days now, but Oasis is now just 3 days instead of 34!! Obsessively checked my ship date this morning for the gazillionth time and it's changed from June 6 to May 6 - it'll be here Friday!!! Doing my happy dance here!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> Disney is in 69 days now, but Oasis is now just 3 days instead of 34!! Obsessively checked my ship date this morning for the gazillionth time and it's changed from June 6 to May 6 - it'll be here Friday!!! Doing my happy dance here!


Hmmm. Time runs weirdly where you are!


----------



## Atunah

Leslie said:


> Mine came in a padded envelope.
> 
> L


Mine will probably be wrapped in rice paper. 

Or its one of those where they put it in a big box full of air pockets.



Meemo said:


> Disney is in 69 days now, but Oasis is now just 3 days instead of 34!! Obsessively checked my ship date this morning for the gazillionth time and it's changed from June 6 to May 6 - it'll be here Friday!!! Doing my happy dance here!


Yay.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Mine came in a padded envelope.
> 
> L


Interesting. Was yours delivered by UPS? That's who delivered mine. Maybe it's a UPS requirement.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interesting. Was yours delivered by UPS? That's who delivered mine. Maybe it's a UPS requirement.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, UPS, padded envelope. I receive quite a few things from Amazon in padded envelopes, all delivered by UPS.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Yes, UPS, padded envelope. I receive quite a few things from Amazon in padded envelopes, all delivered by UPS.
> 
> L


Interesting!

Yeah, I've gotten a lot of things from them in padded envelopes, though I'd have to say that my impression is the padded envelopes I've gotten are more commonly things mailed through USPS or courier.

I get things from them all three ways--UPS, USPS, courier, with no real rhyme or reason. I got a holder for my EZpass delivered by UPS--the item itself in its packaging was about 3"x4" and it came in a box that was 10"x7"x3", about twice the size of the Oasis box, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

*O M G*

My ship date for my Oasis (walnut 3G SO) WAS July 12. Just now got notice from Amazon, delivery . . . TOMORROW!!!!!!!!

     

*ETA:* Stay home tomorrow waitin' on UPS. I'm anxious to find out what pockets in my various Kipling purses the Oasis will fit in. My Voyage in Oberon sleeve fits so nicely in a number of bag pockets when I didn't expect it to. I'm wondering about width of the Oasis??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Disney is in 69 days now, but Oasis is now just 3 days instead of 34!! Obsessively checked my ship date this morning for the gazillionth time and it's changed from June 6 to May 6 - it'll be here Friday!!! Doing my happy dance here!


Yay! Maybe you're getting Ann's!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> *O M G*
> 
> My ship date for my Oasis (walnut 3G SO) WAS July 12. Just now got notice from Amazon, delivery . . . TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


Yay, Sandpiper!

*does happy dance for everyone!*

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Sandpiper!
> 
> *does happy dance for everyone!*
> 
> Betsy


I haven't been reading this thread too much in the past few days as I HAD such a long time to wait. Has sudden "delivery tomorrow" happened to others too lately?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sandpiper said:


> I haven't been reading this thread too much in the past few days as I HAD such a long time to wait. Has sudden "delivery tomorrow" happened to others too lately?


I don't think THAT sudden.


----------



## Meemo

Sandpiper said:


> I haven't been reading this thread too much in the past few days as I HAD such a long time to wait. Has sudden "delivery tomorrow" happened to others too lately?


Mine jumped back a month overnight last night - but not to delivering tomorrow!


----------



## Sandpiper

I wonder if my sudden "delivery tomorrow" is due to a number of purchases recently from Amazon (2 X one-day-sale priced Echo, $58 discounted Voyage) and my continual high praise for Amazon's customer service and tech support.  That due to problem with my Echo which seems to have resolved itself after getting second Echo.  First one just needed sibling?


----------



## Geoffrey

Mine is still stubbornly sitting at a June 3rd delivery date with no change whatsoever.    I'm happy for everyone and blindly jealous at the same time.


----------



## Sunshine22

Meemo said:


> Almost 11 hrs later....Disney is in 69 days now, but Oasis is now just 3 days instead of 34!! Obsessively checked my ship date this morning for the gazillionth time and it's changed from June 6 to May 6 - it'll be here Friday!!! Doing my happy dance here!


Woo hoo Meemo!!!


----------



## Atunah

Apparently it has arrived at/in mailbox according to the usps website. But, I might still have to wait a bit as the mailman won't let me in until he is done with all of the mail. There are 176 units.  

Then I'll do my morning exercise by power walking to the box.


----------



## Sandpiper

I watch Shark Tank, but can't understand all the business talk.  Could Oasis delivery dates also be affected by whether an order is full payment or five payments?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Apparently it has arrived at/in mailbox according to the usps website. But, I might still have to wait a bit as the mailman won't let me in until he is done with all of the mail. There are 176 units.
> 
> Then I'll do my morning exercise by power walking to the box.


Yay, Atunah!!!! Let us know when you have it in hand!!!


----------



## Eilene

I haven't posted here for a LONG time...but mine is finally shipping soon to get in my little ole hands tomorrow!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Atunah

I can see the mail building from the dumpster at the next building. The one I have to waddle to. I am now out of trash and recycles to take to see if he is still there.


----------



## Annie

I canceled my order for the Merlot on Amazon after I received mine from Best Buy yesterday. Hopefully someone gets bumped up!


----------



## Jen200

My cc has been charged...still no shipping email or registration number.  Order page still says shipping today arrive, tomorrow.  At least I am real busy at work and have only stopped to check a couple of times instead of every 5 min.


----------



## geko29

I now have a serial number, and it's been shipped as of 40 minutes ago!   By UPS Ground... 

Hopefully Ground=Overnight from IN to IL, but I guess I'll see...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Eilene said:


> I haven't posted here for a LONG time...but mine is finally shipping soon to get in my little ole hands tomorrow!!! Can't wait!


Yay!



Atunah said:


> I can see the mail building from the dumpster at the next building. The one I have to waddle to. I am now out of trash and recycles to take to see if he is still there.


I can only hope, since it's been a few hours, that you've gotten it and are immersed in your Oasis.



Jen200 said:


> My cc has been charged...still no shipping email or registration number. Order page still says shipping today arrive, tomorrow. At least I am real busy at work and have only stopped to check a couple of times instead of every 5 min.





geko29 said:


> I now have a serial number, and it's been shipped as of 40 minutes ago!  By UPS Ground...
> 
> Hopefully Ground=Overnight from IN to IL, but I guess I'll see...


*keeping fingers crossed for all!*

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My 3G Walnut SO left KY overnight and is currently in Little Rock for delivery tomorrow.

I also deal with apartment front desk staff receiving my packages,but they are pretty good. They have some reason to be snotty, I saw a news report last Christmas that the rise of online shopping made real problems for apartments during Christmas. They were getting so many packages they didn't have space to store them all, and some buildings were just no longer accepting packages!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> My 3G Walnut SO left KY overnight and is currently in Little Rock for delivery tomorrow.


Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Annie

The Hooded Claw said:


> My 3G Walnut SO left KY overnight and is currently in Little Rock for delivery tomorrow.
> 
> I also deal with apartment front desk staff receiving my packages,but they are pretty good. They have some reason to be snotty, I saw a news report last Christmas that the rise of online shopping made real problems for apartments during Christmas. They were getting so many packages they didn't have space to store them all, and some buildings were just no longer accepting packages!


My (old) apartment complex consistently gave out packages to the wrong people. I recently moved out, and they lost (gave away to another resident) a pair of expensive running shoes a month prior. I was furious. I was glad I moved before my Merlot shipped. I would have probably gone crazy if they had lost it. And they claim no responsibility because of an addendum they sneakily make you sign when you're signing your lease. Just beware of what you're signing!


----------



## Sandpiper

geko29 said:


> I now have a serial number, and it's been shipped as of 40 minutes ago!  By UPS Ground...
> 
> Hopefully Ground=Overnight from IN to IL, but I guess I'll see...


Where are you in Illinois? My Oasis has left Indianapolis this afternoon for Illinois via UPS Ground. I'm in the Chicago 'burbs. Tracking shows delivery tomorrow.

*ETA:* Tracking now shows it's in Chicago.  UPS usually delivers here mid morning.


----------



## amyberta

Sandpiper said:


> *O M G*
> 
> My ship date for my Oasis (walnut 3G SO) WAS July 12. Just now got notice from Amazon, delivery . . . TOMORROW!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA:* Stay home tomorrow waitin' on UPS. I'm anxious to find out what pockets in my various Kipling purses the Oasis will fit in. My Voyage in Oberon sleeve fits so nicely in a number of bag pockets when I didn't expect it to. I'm wondering about width of the Oasis??


Maybe I'll get mine earlier too. I have July 15-19th.


----------



## amyberta

amyberta said:


> Maybe I'll get mine earlier too. I have July 15-19th.


 Nope, still coming in July.


----------



## Andra

3:55pm CDT 3G Oasis arrived Mesquite TX. Based on past experience it should get to Austin tonight and be on a truck for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Jen200

It's on its way.  I just got the shipping confirmation and I have the serial number.  It's coming to Oklahoma City from Ft. Worth, TX.  It's supposed to be here tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> 3:55pm CDT 3G Oasis arrived Mesquite TX. Based on past experience it should get to Austin tonight and be on a truck for delivery tomorrow.


Yay!



Jen200 said:


> It's on its way. I just got the shipping confirmation and I have the serial number. It's coming to Oklahoma City from Ft. Worth, TX. It's supposed to be here tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hurray!

Betsy


----------



## geko29

Sandpiper said:


> Where are you in Illinois? My Oasis has left Indianapolis this afternoon for Illinois via UPS Ground. I'm in the Chicago 'burbs. Tracking shows delivery tomorrow.
> 
> *ETA:* Tracking now shows it's in Chicago.  UPS usually delivers here mid morning.


I'm in Schaumburg, NW suburbs. Mine just left Indy 40 minutes in the future (silly Indiana can't figure out what TZ it wants to be in), so definitely not the same truck as yours. But I think it'll get here.


----------



## Toby

IT'S COMING!!! I checked my CC tonght. I saw the amount pinged. I actually stopped breathing. I raced right over to my Orders on Amazon. It's coming tomorrow!!! I had a June 22 date. Yipppppppppeeeeeeeeee!!! Mine is the 3G, SO, & Merlot. I live in the South East of Massachusetts. I'm so excited!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geko29 said:


> Mine just left Indy 40 minutes in the future


Maybe you've already gotten it!


Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

geko29 said:


> I'm in Schaumburg, NW suburbs. Mine just left Indy 40 minutes in the future (silly Indiana can't figure out what TZ it wants to be in), so definitely not the same truck as yours. But I think it'll get here.


It should. Mine is in Chicago now. Will go to UPS in Addison and then on the truck for delivery to me in Lombard tomorrow.


----------



## CAR

So happy a lot of folks are getting the Oasis early    Mine has shipped by UPS, so that means I will get it later in the day on Wednesday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> IT'S COMING!!! I checked my CC tonght. I saw the amount pinged. I actually stopped breathing. I raced right over to my Orders on Amazon. It's coming tomorrow!!! I had a June 22 date. Yipppppppppeeeeeeeeee!!! Mine is the 3G, SO, & Merlot. I live in the South East of Massachusetts. I'm so excited!


Yay!

Can't wait until the 3G folk start getting theirs and can post their impressions!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jen200 said:


> It's on its way. I just got the shipping confirmation and I have the serial number. It's coming to Oklahoma City from Ft. Worth, TX. It's supposed to be here tomorrow.


Strange that yours is coming from Fort Worth, while mine came from Kentucky via Little Rock and Sallisaw. Based on experience both of ours should be in OKC tomorrow! (And hopefully delivered to us!)


----------



## John Hopper

I ordered the 3G, in black to avoid months of delay, on 27 April. I was given a delivery date of 10 May. Yesterday it still said dispatching on the 9 May but strangely shipping "today" , i.e. 3 May. On waking up this morning I find it will be delivered today,  4 May.  So I'm pleased. I'll be out at work but hopefully it will be waiting for me tonight if the package is slim enough to fit through my letter box. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## geko29

Sandpiper said:


> It should. Mine is in Chicago now. Will go to UPS in Addison and then on the truck for delivery to me in Lombard tomorrow.


Yep mine arrived in Chicago overnight (so did the rotary hammer, for those that are following that saga  ). Even though I think I'm actually closer to the Addison hub, my deliveries typically come out of Palatine, so I suspect they'll be headed there shortly. Won't get to see it until I get home from work, or really play with it until after my son's Lacrosse practice, so I guess I'm about fifteen hours out.


----------



## nikkidog

Mine was transferred to the local USPS at 4:50 am and is being delivered today!  Yeah


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looking forward to hearing from the 3G contingent!

Betsy


----------



## CozyMama

My 3G Merlot w/ SO is supposed to arrive today!


----------



## LauraB

CozyMama said:


> My 3G Merlot w/ SO is supposed to arrive today!


Mine too! Is out for delivery.


----------



## geko29

Out for delivery!


----------



## Kathy

Mine is out for delivery.


----------



## Andra

As of 6:33am CDT, mine is on a truck for delivery also!


----------



## Jen200

My 3G is out for delivery. UPS usually delivers to our office in the afternoon.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eilene

Out For Delivery!!!! Walnut, 3G with Special Offers. For the first time ever (1 1/2 yrs) I have used Special Offers for my Voyage. I'm paying to have them removed again if I am keeping the Oasis.
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sandpiper

Out for delivery!    UPS is usually here mid morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's here! It's here! I am choosing my language now, and looking at the tree. Alas I have to leave for a dental appointment in half an hour.


----------



## Meemo

Got the text this morning that my Walnut/SO/wifi has shipped and will be here tomorrow instead of Friday!  Happy Cinco de Mayo to me!  Coming via USPS which means mid- to late afternoon, and we have a thing to go to at 6. So my initial playtime will be interrupted. But yay!  

Can't wait to see all the new "first impressions" posts from the 3G folks!


----------



## backslidr

On vehicle for delivery today!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Very quick first impressions, based on minutes of use:

The walnut cover is darker than I expected. Not a problem.

I like the way the Oasis easily pops in and out of the cover. Yet it does feel secure, as others have reported I can easily dangle from the flip cover with no feeling that the Oasis is about to pop loose.

My screen is fine based on a couple of minutes of use. If I scrutinize and look for them at my close focusing distance, I think I can see scallops on the right side just very faintly. No sign of them at all on the left side.

Finally, for the first time since the K2 I like the buttons! Hooray!  I'm going to have to decide whether I want the top or the bottom button to be page Forward.  I'm leaning towards changing it to the bottom one.

I have not hooked up to Wi-Fi yet, just operating off of the 3G with no problems. Of course I live in downtown Oklahoma City so that's not too surprising.  But no evidence at all of any issues with the 3G. 

The size is indeed small, the box reminded me of a thin version of one of those boxes that square desktop calendars with a Far Side cartoon per day come in.

Have to leave for the dentist in a few minutes, so I will send this to charge while I'm gone.  Further comments will come in the first impressions thread.


----------



## Muddypawz

Awaiting delivery of my Merlot/Wifi today!  Hopefully this morning but will probably run later since it's something I'm anxiously waiting for.


----------



## LauraB

My hubby has mine at his work!!


----------



## Tatiana

My Oasis with black cover WiFi/3G is shipping today.  It should be here by Friday as I opted for 2 day shipping.


----------



## prairiesky

Well, I finally bit the bullet and ordered an Oasis.  I have had my paperwhite for several years and just couldn't resist any longer.  My arrival date is June 7.


----------



## geko29

Delivered!  Unfortunately I won't be home for at least 4 hours, nor home with time to spare for almost 7.  But it's there!


----------



## nikkidog

It's here!


----------



## GBear

I've very happy for all of you and hope you like your Oases!

I called Amazon support today, the official release day of the Oasis 3G, because they still haven't updated my order of the Merlot Oasis 3G, w/o SO, with an estimated ship date. (They told me on a previous call to wait for the release date.) So I finally have a delivery date from support, which is "2-4 months," which she then narrowed down to somewhere between July 11 and August 15.

Amazon tends to be conservative with their dates, so I think there's a good chance it will arrive prior to Mom's July 22 birthday, which is the main thing. Amazon still couldn't satisfy my curiosity, however, about why so many people were being given delivery estimates while I was left hanging.


----------



## Kathy

My Oasis has arrived. I think I have a bad headache and need to go home.


----------



## John Hopper

Mine needed signing for, so they did not deliver it today. They didn't leave a missed delivery card either, so I had to contact Amazon customer services and tell them to ask a neighbour to sign for it if I'm not around. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Hopper said:


> Mine needed signing for, so they did not deliver it today. They didn't leave a missed delivery card either, so I had to contact Amazon customer services and tell them to ask a neighbour to sign for it if I'm not around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


That's odd that it require a signature. Do you have that set with your deliveries (UPS allows you to specify)?

Betsy


----------



## backslidr

Got it!!! Boy is it small. Lighting is perfect.


----------



## Jen200

Mine arrived about an hour ago.  It is small.  I don't see the scallops (yay!).  My screen looks more blue than ivory.  It may look different when I get home out of the bright office lights.  Right now it is set on 16.  Since I am at work and can't read, I am letting it charge.


----------



## Koi

So in spite of my hesitation about the battery/cover battery and possible improvements if I wait longer... I ordered an Oasis today.  For those watching dates:

Oasis w/o SO, Walnut, Wi-Fi only,  and I opted for the payment plan option, might change my mind on that later but like the flexibility.  It came up as available to ship on June 2.


----------



## Sandpiper

Usual UPS delivery is mid morning.  Not today.  2:15 PM.  I got it -- Walnut 3G SO.    Geeez it's small.  I was worried about it fitting into various purse pockets.  NO problem.  Working with it now.


----------



## Tatiana

Tatiana said:


> My Oasis with black cover WiFi/3G is shipping today. It should be here by Friday as I opted for 2 day shipping.


It has shipped and via UPS who just tosses packages on the uncovered steps from five feet away, rain or shine. The UPS delivery guy is afraid of the dog barking in the house, he tosses all packages then runs back down the driveway. We have 90% chance of rain on Friday and I have to work in our shop for two hours about mid-day.

I was hoping it would come via LaserShip, they are here by 9:00 a.m. and bring the packages to the door.


----------



## KindleMur

Well I pulled the pin with Amazon.  Oasis Walnut WIFI with S/O. Due here June 6. Can't wait but will pretend to be patient.

KindleMur


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleMur said:


> Well I pulled the pin with Amazon. Oasis Walnut WIFI with S/O. Due here June 6. Can't wait but will pretend to be patient.
> 
> KindleMur


Yay, KindleMur!


----------



## Toby

Mine came mid morning from usps. I was expecting the brown truck, but it was better as I got it sooner.


----------



## John Hopper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's odd that it require a signature. Do you have that set with your deliveries (UPS allows you to specify)?
> 
> Betsy


Hi Betsy. I'm in the UK, the practices must be different. They now have instructions to leave it with a neighbour to sign for it, so I hope to have it by about 7pm.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Hopper said:


> Hi Betsy. I'm in the UK, the practices must be different. They now have instructions to leave it with a neighbour to sign for it, so I hope to have it by about 7pm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Ah, yes!

Betsy


----------



## John Hopper

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, yes!
> 
> Betsy


I've had an email saying a neighbour has taken it in. So I will pick it up after work. I have no justification for leaving work early, but who knows if I might not decide to pack up a bit earlier as it is a lovely, sunny day in London...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddypawz

John Hopper said:


> I've had an email saying a neighbour has taken it in. So I will pick it up after work. I have no justification for leaving work early, but who knows if I might not decide to pack up a bit earlier as it is a lovely, sunny day in London...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I have no doubt people have left work early for lesser reasons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

John Hopper said:


> I've had an email saying a neighbour has taken it in. So I will pick it up after work. I have no justification for leaving work early, but who knows if I might not decide to pack up a bit earlier as it is a lovely, sunny day in London...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


You don't look to me like you're feeling well, John. . You should probably go home early.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I don't have the official "out for delivery" yet, but USPS in my little town has it now and it says "arriving today" - so mid-bro late afternoon I should have it!


----------



## walk0080

My ship date is still today but has not shipped yet.


----------



## Muddypawz

Meemo said:


> I don't have the official "out for delivery" yet, but USPS in my little town has it now and it says "arriving today" - so mid-bro late afternoon I should have it!


Should be soon if it hasn't already arrived! Wahoo!!!


----------



## Muddypawz

walk0080 said:


> My ship date is still today but has not shipped yet.


Hope it arrives soon if not today.


----------



## Meemo

It's here, and I'm in love!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> It's here, and I'm in love!


Yay, Meemo!

Betsy

(Hey! I went over 60K in posts today!)


----------



## amyberta

I see that people who ordered theirs after me are getting them in June and I'm not getting mine until July. I ordered from Amazon, because Best Buy doesn't have the 3G.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm on kindle watch again today. I ordered a 3G in black to see if the screen is better on this one. The scallops and shading on my other one is visible in almost any light, except a sunny room or when the light is at 24. It just becomes more annoying every day, but before I return it I want to see if I see the same thing on another one. I don't want the black cover and I don't need 3G, but that's what is in stock so I'll see what happens if it turns out to be a good screen.


----------



## ryanpfw

KindleGirl said:


> I'm on kindle watch again today. I ordered a 3G in black to see if the screen is better on this one. The scallops and shading on my other one is visible in almost any light, except a sunny room or when the light is at 24. It just becomes more annoying every day, but before I return it I want to see if I see the same thing on another one. I don't want the black cover and I don't need 3G, but that's what is in stock so I'll see what happens if it turns out to be a good screen.


I am in the same boat as you. My first kindle was solid yellow with a pin hole leak. My second is half beautiful white and half yellow. I love the form factor but can't justify the cost for such an uneven screen. I should not have to read with a lamp on in the room just to even it out. Not when my Voyage is perfect.


----------



## ryanpfw

As an experiment, I just took a photo of my voyage and oasis, side by side, then lowered the brightness of the photo all the way so only the front light would be visible.  It shows off the unevenness of the screen at a level my eye can't see.  Not sure how to upload it here, but my Voyage shows its scalloping (not visible to my eye) and some slight inconsistency I can't see.  The Oasis is lit up like a neon level Christmas tree.  When I reverse the orientation, it perfectly flips.  It's easily visible to the eye.  I just can't justify it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ryanpfw said:


> As an experiment, I just took a photo of my voyage and oasis, side by side, then lowered the brightness of the photo all the way so only the front light would be visible. It shows off the unevenness of the screen at a level my eye can't see. Not sure how to upload it here, but my Voyage shows its scalloping (not visible to my eye) and some slight inconsistency I can't see. The Oasis is lit up like a neon level Christmas tree. When I reverse the orientation, it perfectly flips. It's easily visible to the eye. I just can't justify it.


I don't understand. You can get a picture that shows it as flawed, but your eye can't see it. So . . . I don't see the problem. If your eye can't see it, what's the point in manipulating light levels and photographic exposures to prove there's something wrong?

Or maybe I've completely misunderstood your post . . . .


----------



## ryanpfw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't understand. You can get a picture that shows it as flawed, but your eye can't see it. So . . . I don't see the problem. If your eye can't see it, what's the point in manipulating light levels and photographic exposures to prove there's something wrong?
> 
> Or maybe I've completely misunderstood your post . . . .


You may have misunderstood my post. . The Oasis is uneven to the naked eye. When I rotate the orientation one side of the screen yellow. Depending on the light level, how dark my room is, additional lighting, and how I tilt the screen, I can sort of make up for it. When I manipulate the picture of my Voyage and the Oasis, it emphasizes just how inconsistent the screen is. It is meant to show off every blemish. The Voyage has very few. For the Oasis it is practically the entire screen, aside from a small bit of white.


----------



## walk0080

My ship date passed by last night and now amazon.ca status just says "shipping soon" with delivery date of this Monday. Based on my experiences so far, I have little faith it will be delivered and suspect the date will be pushed out again.  

Would be nice if it arrived soon - should I not like Oasis, the Kindle PW3 is on sale right now or CAD$120.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> As an experiment, I just took a photo of my voyage and oasis, side by side, then lowered the brightness of the photo all the way so only the front light would be visible. It shows off the unevenness of the screen at a level my eye can't see. Not sure how to upload it here, but my Voyage shows its scalloping (not visible to my eye) and some slight inconsistency I can't see. The Oasis is lit up like a neon level Christmas tree. When I reverse the orientation, it perfectly flips. It's easily visible to the eye. I just can't justify it.


You don't need to be able to justify it, Ryan--it's either good enough for you, or it isn't. If I saw what you are describing, I wouldn't keep it either.

To post a picture here, you need to either use Tapatalk on a mobile device, which allows one to upload from the device, or upload the picture to a site like Photobucket, or Facebook if your privacy settings allow it. Then, copy the direct link to the photo, and in the text entry box here, click on the IMG link







second from the left above the smileys and then paste the link at the cursor position between the IMG tags; you'll get something that looks like this: [nobbc]







[/nobbc]

You can also shrink the size of the image by putting width=xx (700 or less) in the first IMG tag, like this [nobbc]







[/nobbc]

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

walk0080 said:


> My ship date passed by last night and now amazon.ca status just says "shipping soon" with delivery date of this Monday. Based on my experiences so far, I have little faith it will be delivered and suspect the date will be pushed out again.
> 
> Would be nice if it arrived soon - should I not like Oasis, the Kindle PW3 is on sale right now or CAD$120.


Hope you actually get a "shipped" notice soon!! Nothing more frustrating than watching your ship date come and go and nothing happening. Is kindle customer service able to help you, or do they just tell you to wait and see if it arrives?


----------



## KindleGirl

ryanpfw said:


> I am in the same boat as you. My first kindle was solid yellow with a pin hole leak. My second is half beautiful white and half yellow. I love the form factor but can't justify the cost for such an uneven screen. I should not have to read with a lamp on in the room just to even it out. Not when my Voyage is perfect.


Yeah, it's disappointing when the voyage screen was near perfect for me and now I go back to lighting issues. I've never had to return a kindle before so it's new to me, although looking back at my PW2 now I'm not sure how I read on that either. But I guess it was the best they had back then. The voyage has made me used to no shadows or light issues. Like you, if every day was sunny or I was always sitting by a lamp, the current Oasis would be fine but of course that does not happen and defeats the purpose of having a lighted screen...to read anywhere I want! I love everything else about the Oasis so I am determined to find one that works for me, and I'm confident I will find one!

Crossing my fingers that today's delivery brings me a good one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Yeah, it's disappointing when the voyage screen was near perfect for me and now I go back to lighting issues. I've never had to return a kindle before so it's new to me, although looking back at my PW2 now I'm not sure how I read on that either. But I guess it was the best they had back then. The voyage has made me used to no shadows or light issues. Like you, if every day was sunny or I was always sitting by a lamp, the current Oasis would be fine but of course that does not happen and defeats the purpose of having a lighted screen...to read anywhere I want! I love everything else about the Oasis so I am determined to find one that works for me, and I'm confident I will find one!
> 
> Crossing my fingers that today's delivery brings me a good one!


Keeping my fingers crossed, too!


----------



## ryanpfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To be clear, Ryan--

The Voyage is on the left and the Oasis is on the right (based on the scallops)?  If my Oasis looked like that at the levels I read at, I wouldn't be happy either.

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To be clear, Ryan--
> 
> The Voyage is on the left and the Oasis is on the right (based on the scallops)? If my Oasis looked like that at the levels I read at, I wouldn't be happy either.
> 
> Betsy


Correct, and this contains a manipulated picture, but it does show that there truly is an unevenness to the display. When I flipped the kindles for the second shot to reverse the orientation you can clearly see the yellow tint shifts. The Voyage meanwhile looks fairly decent even with the manipulated image. I'll attach the unaltered photo below.


----------



## ryanpfw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the unmanipulated one, I'll have to take your word for it.  My eyes aren't seeing it. 

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex

Hey guys! Long time no see... long time no new Kindle...  

Just got my black Oasis 3G today from the German Amazon store, shipped last Friday after a very late pre-order - only some days prior to the first shipping date. Also had a Merlot one on pre-order there, but that is listed as shipping in September. I'm letting that one go, assuming this unit survives the initial inspection. The black looks very nice, so no complaints there.

First feeling: This thing is tiny! Second thought: I glad to see the return of real page turning keys...


----------



## walk0080

KindleGirl said:


> Hope you actually get a "shipped" notice soon!! Nothing more frustrating than watching your ship date come and go and nothing happening. Is kindle customer service able to help you, or do they just tell you to wait and see if it arrives?


I asked customer support again and they said the Oasis is not in stock and not expected until 18Jun2016. My order will remain in "shipping soon" status until stock arrives in 1+ months. They really messed up with this pre-order process in Canada.


----------



## KindleGirl

walk0080 said:


> I asked customer support again and they said the Oasis is not in stock and not expected until 18Jun2016. My order will remain in "shipping soon" status until stock arrives in 1+ months. They really messed up with this pre-order process in Canada.


So sorry for your experience! I can't believe they gave you a ship date if they really didn't mean it. Orders don't usually sit in the "shipping soon" status unless it really is shipping soon. Most times it just says "pre-order" if that's what it is, until it's time to prepare for shipping. I sure hope customer service is wrong and that it surprises you one of these days soon by actually shipping out to you.


----------



## KindleGirl

Woohoo! My black 3G Oasis arrived today. So far it looks better than my first one. I may see very faint scalloping but less than I see on the first one by far. I will see how it looks tonight in less light, as it's actually a sunny day here today! I'm hoping it still looks as good. As for the black cover...the leather feels nice but not nearly as impressive as the walnut. Not sure how I will deal with the cover issue yet as I love the walnut one. I've also noticed when you fold it back to read that even though the magnets hold it, it kind of slides down so it's cockeyed with the rest of it. My walnut cover does not slide like that. Probably because the fuzziness of it keeps it from sliding. Off to give it more of a test run!


----------



## ryanpfw

If the quality is better please post pictures.  It'd be nice to have something to compare it to.  I know what you mean about the leather.  I love the walnut cover and if I returned that one I'd hate to have to swap it out.


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To be clear, Ryan--
> 
> The Voyage is on the left and the Oasis is on the right (based on the scallops)? If my Oasis looked like that at the levels I read at, I wouldn't be happy either.
> 
> Betsy


I agree. That is how mine is too. It will clear for awhile and then go yellow and blochy. I'm going to have them send me another. I paid way to much for the 3G to deal with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> I agree. That is how mine is too. It will clear for awhile and then go yellow and blochy. I'm going to have them send me another. I paid way to much for the 3G to deal with it.


You definitely should.

One member, I can't remember who, was told she could keep the walnut (or merlot?) cover of the original device and return the black cover with the original device. You might check with CS.

Betsy


----------



## Kathy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You definitely should.
> 
> One member, I can't remember who, was told she could keep the walnut (or merlot?) cover of the original device and return the black cover with the original device. You might check with CS.
> 
> Betsy


I have the black and really like it so I shouldn't have a problem with a replacement.


----------



## ryanpfw

I just called Customer Support and was told that it is expected behavior for there to be discoloration due to the lights at the bottom.  I reminded the agent the lights were on the side.  He told me it was expected that under certain conditions the sides of the screen may not have even lighting.  I reminded him the advertisement for the Oasis was a perfectly even screen.  He apologized for the inconvenience.  I'm quite bothered by this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> I just called Customer Support and was told that it is expected behavior for there to be discoloration due to the lights at the bottom. I reminded the agent the lights were on the side. He told me it was expected that under certain conditions the sides of the screen may not have even lighting. I reminded him the advertisement for the Oasis was a perfectly even screen. He apologized for the inconvenience. I'm quite bothered by this.


Call back and talk to someone different. Tell them you expect the screen to be at least as good as that on the Voyage.

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Call back and talk to someone different. Tell them you expect the screen to be at least as good as that on the Voyage.
> 
> Betsy


I called back and got a different agent who agreed that the screen bleeding is not normal (it wasn't the issue, unless that's what they call us) but if I bought it from Best Buy I need to return it to Best Buy. I'm not sure if that's their actual policy, but it's far more reasonable than what I was first told. I can always wait for a few months until the dust settles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> I called back and got a different agent who agreed that the screen bleeding is not normal (it wasn't the issue, unless that's what they call us) but if I bought it from Best Buy I need to return it to Best Buy. I'm not sure if that's their actual policy, but it's far more reasonable than what I was first told. I can always wait for a few months until the dust settles.


Ah, yes, I'd forgotten that you bought it from Best Buy.

Betsy


----------



## ryanpfw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, yes, I'd forgotten that you bought it from Best Buy.
> 
> Betsy


I would likely prefer that route. I recently returned a Fire tablet (when the Oasis was announced) and returned my first Oasis due to the screen defect. I'm always nervous about excessive returns in a short period of time. I can live without shopping at Best Buy, but between diapers and the cat's food I can't live without Amazon. I'm hopeful returns there are a bit more anonymous!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ryanpfw said:


> I called back and got a different agent who agreed that the screen bleeding is not normal (it wasn't the issue, unless that's what they call us) but if I bought it from Best Buy I need to return it to Best Buy. I'm not sure if that's their actual policy, but it's far more reasonable than what I was first told. I can always wait for a few months until the dust settles.


Best Buy has a very generous and reasonable return policy. I have returned things there several times with no questions asked. I have a friend who likes to buy electronics from Best Buy because it is so easy to return things there if they don't work out. I would take it back to Best Buy now.


----------



## ryanpfw

The Hooded Claw said:


> Best Buy has a very generous and reasonable return policy. I have returned things there several times with no questions asked. I have a friend who likes to buy electronics from Best Buy because it is so easy to return things there if they don't work out. I would take it back to Best Buy now.


I'm going to give it a few more days to see if I get used to it (doubtful, but apparently I used to hate this Voyage and now it's my go-to-device.) or see if they come back into stock there. Otherwise I'll return and give it a few months.

Is there any truth to the rumor that they improve QC following a launch than at launch?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I read a book on my new Oasis the same day I got it. I had on order a paper book that was the only one about an obscure topic I learned about our recent trip I took.  I want to read that book, and I am free to do so this evening. Ironically with the new Kindle Oasis in hand, I am now reading a paper book!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ryanpfw said:


> I'm going to give it a few more days to see if I get used to it (doubtful, but apparently I used to hate this Voyage and now it's my go-to-device.) or see if they come back into stock there. Otherwise I'll return and give it a few months.
> 
> Is there any truth to the rumor that they improve QC following a launch than at launch?


I know that for cars it is famous that the first year of the new model has a lot of problems compared to later years. Might be reasonable for the Kindle to have the same effect.


----------



## ryanpfw

And this is a perfectly stupid question but Amazon has no way of tracking who is returning kindles to Best Buy?

Part of what makes me want to return it is I did give up on the PW1, and the 2 was far and away improved.  I don't see the same level of discontent at the Oasis as at the PW1, when they started out, so I'm curious to see more and more reviews as these get into peoples' hands.


----------



## walk0080

KindleGirl said:


> So sorry for your experience! I can't believe they gave you a ship date if they really didn't mean it. Orders don't usually sit in the "shipping soon" status unless it really is shipping soon. Most times it just says "pre-order" if that's what it is, until it's time to prepare for shipping. I sure hope customer service is wrong and that it surprises you one of these days soon by actually shipping out to you.


Several hours later I got a shipping confirmation (with delivery from the Mississauga warehouse just outside Toronto so not far). Seems their customer service don't have a clue. Delivery estimate from UPS is Monday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ryanpfw said:


> And this is a perfectly stupid question but Amazon has no way of tracking who is returning kindles to Best Buy?
> 
> Part of what makes me want to return it is I did give up on the PW1, and the 2 was far and away improved. I don't see the same level of discontent at the Oasis as at the PW1, when they started out, so I'm curious to see more and more reviews as these get into peoples' hands.


Well, I suppose, if they care, they can track how many Oasises are registered to your account. But Kindles come and go from accounts. You could have registered it to check it out and then given it as a gift to someone.

Honestly, some of our members have returned a bunch of devices during their launch periods. If you are don't a lot of serial returns across the board, I wouldn't expect a problem.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

walk0080 said:


> Several hours later I got a shipping confirmation (with delivery from the Mississauga warehouse just outside Toronto so not far). Seems their customer service don't have a clue. Delivery estimate from UPS is Monday.


Woohoo! Great news for you, walk0080!! I was hoping customer service was going to be wrong. You will be enjoying your new kindle very soon!


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> Woohoo! My black 3G Oasis arrived today. So far it looks better than my first one. I may see very faint scalloping but less than I see on the first one by far. I will see how it looks tonight in less light, as it's actually a sunny day here today! I'm hoping it still looks as good. As for the black cover...the leather feels nice but not nearly as impressive as the walnut. Not sure how I will deal with the cover issue yet as I love the walnut one. I've also noticed when you fold it back to read that even though the magnets hold it, it kind of slides down so it's cockeyed with the rest of it. My walnut cover does not slide like that. Probably because the fuzziness of it keeps it from sliding. Off to give it more of a test run!


Check with CS - I can't remember where I saw it, but someone had said that they'd done the same type thing you did, and CS allowed them to keep the cover they'd ordered to begin with. (Then again I'm not looking back to see whether you ordered both from Amazon, or one from Amazon and one from Best Buy, and if your replacement came from a different source that probably wouldn't work for you.)


----------



## KindleGirl

Meemo said:


> Check with CS - I can't remember where I saw it, but someone had said that they'd done the same type thing you did, and CS allowed them to keep the cover they'd ordered to begin with. (Then again I'm not looking back to see whether you ordered both from Amazon, or one from Amazon and one from Best Buy, and if your replacement came from a different source that probably wouldn't work for you.)


Thanks, I did see someone had said this. I did get them both from Amazon, but I am a little worried that when they get the different color back they won't give me the credit because it doesn't match and sometimes Amazon's left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. I would want it put somewhere in my account that they said this. It would make it easier if they would just swap covers for me, but we'll see I guess. Good news is that the new Oasis is great! I read in a completely dark room last night and did not see shadows and scalloping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks, I did see someone had said this. I did get them both from Amazon, but I am a little worried that when they get the different color back they won't give me the credit because it doesn't match and sometimes Amazon's left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing. I would want it put somewhere in my account that they said this. It would make it easier if they would just swap covers for me, but we'll see I guess. Good news is that the new Oasis is great! I read in a completely dark room last night and did not see shadows and scalloping.


Yay! Definitely check with Amazon on the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay! Definitely check with Amazon on the cover.
> 
> Betsy


And if they say you can swap covers when you send back the first one, get a name and put a note in the package, and keep a copy yourself. Just in case.  Though, really, I find that they are generally pretty accommodating about such things.


----------



## Eilene

It was me that Amazon said that to. I got my replacement yesterday but was shocked that I didn't get the cover with it...just the Oasis. I would call them and ask if you can keep the cover you want.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, after vowing to myself I wouldn't let all you wild-eyed enthusiasts lure me into getting a very expensive new Kindle (I live in the country and have to have 3G), I ordered one of the blasted things today. It's on the umpty payments deal, and now I've vowed I won't buy any books until those months pass, and I won't pay to have the SO off it until after that either. Since I've already spent at least $50 on books this month, if I can keep that self-promise, buying the Oasis will be pretty painless. I figure on KU, the library, and rereading favorites. We'll see. And of course I may hate the thing and send it back.

The battery is a big draw. I'm retired, read A LOT, and regularly have to plug in the Voyage late at night to finish the last couple of chapters of a book. Reading with the plug in the bottom is annoying. I'd prefer a sepia-toned screen to the blue-white of the Voyage. And real buttons. Real buttons.

Merlot, SO, 3G. Email confirmation says it will arrive mid-July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> Well, after vowing to myself I wouldn't let all you wild-eyed enthusiasts lure me into getting a very expensive new Kindle (I live in the country and have to have 3G), I ordered one of the blasted things today. It's on the umpty payments deal, and now I've vowed I won't buy any books until those months pass, and I won't pay to have the SO off it until after that either. Since I've already spent at least $50 on books this month, if I can keep that self-promise, buying the Oasis will be pretty painless. I figure on KU, the library, and rereading favorites. We'll see. And of course I may hate the thing and send it back.
> 
> The battery is a big draw. I'm retired, read A LOT, and regularly have to plug in the Voyage late at night to finish the last couple of chapters of a book. Reading with the plug in the bottom is annoying. I'd prefer a sepia-toned screen to the blue-white of the Voyage. And real buttons. Real buttons.
> 
> Merlot, SO, 3G. Email confirmation says it will arrive mid-July.


Yay, Ellen! Hope it comes early and that you love it!


----------



## barryem

ryanpfw said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor that they improve QC following a launch than at launch?


My guess is that after launch they get feedback on a scale they couldn't possibly get before launch and they find problems they hadn't anticipated.

My background is in computer programming and it's a very rare thing to write a program and not find bugs after it's put to use, even after very extensive testing. Once I wrote a program that processed between 5 and 20 million records every night, 5 nights a week, and was always perfect until 7 years later it found a combination of data I hadn't anticipated and it failed. I've always been proud of that bug. 

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

With programs that have user interfaces, there's always some combination of keystrokes (or now, touches) that hadn't been anticipated.  

I did computer user support for years; I used to tell people they couldn't make a mistake that I hadn't already made...until I learned that they could!  (Thinking to myself "why on earth would anyone do THAT?"  LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## walk0080

Oasis arrived last night from Amazon.ca. Very nice device but I have mixed feelings about the black cover (No Walnut in Canada!).


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Sheesh. I wasn't going to get one. Seriously. I love my Voyage but I really really really want actual buttons. I just ordered the Oasis with 3G and the black cover... and it will be here TOMORROW! I had it in my cart, then moved it to Save for Later. Then moved it back to the cart. What's funny is the reason I moved it back was because I read the leather was pebbled. (Or I could have mis-read that...) Anyhow, I guess I really just want to compare it to my Voyage. The Voyage "buttons" make my fingers hurt (rheumatoid arthritis) compared to how the buttons on my pre-PW Kindle were. I am SO happy that I just started working from home last week. I'll be here when Mr. UPS delivers the new one!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Kimberly!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta

KimberlyinMN said:


> Sheesh. I wasn't going to get one. Seriously. I love my Voyage but I really really really want actual buttons. I just ordered the Oasis with 3G and the black cover... and it will be here TOMORROW! I had it in my cart, then moved it to Save for Later. Then moved it back to the cart. What's funny is the reason I moved it back was because I read the leather was pebbled. (Or I could have mis-read that...) Anyhow, I guess I really just want to compare it to my Voyage. The Voyage "buttons" make my fingers hurt (rheumatoid arthritis) compared to how the buttons on my pre-PW Kindle were. I am SO happy that I just started working from home last week. I'll be here when Mr. UPS delivers the new one!!


e
Congrats, but how did you get so lucky to get yours tomorrow, I'm not getting mine until July.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

amyberta said:


> e
> Congrats, but how did you get so lucky to get yours tomorrow, I'm not getting mine until July.


The version with 3G and the black cover shows that it is "in stock"... but none of the other colors are available until at least June 1. (I think that was the Walnut wi-fi only version or was it the black version of wi-fi only??)


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> The version with 3G and the black cover shows that it is "in stock"... but none of the other colors are available until at least June 1. (I think that was the Walnut wi-fi only version or was it the black version of wi-fi only??)


I really like the black cover. I was reluctant at first because I wanted the Merlot, but very satisfied with the black.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Kathy said:


> I really like the black cover. I was reluctant at first because I wanted the Merlot, but very satisfied with the black.


I figure that black goes with everything...  My Voyage is in a black cover. Although that cover is nice because it also has a hand strap! <- Nice when I am sitting outside on our cement patio reading. I tend to fall asleep when I read, so... having that strap is mighty handy. (Pun intended.)

I'm contemplating possibly getting one of those stick on hand straps for the back of the Oasis for the part that isn't covered. But.. I'm not going to order one until I decide that I'm keeping the Oasis for sure.


----------



## northtexas

KimberlyinMN said:


> The version with 3G and the black cover shows that it is "in stock"... but none of the other colors are available until at least June 1. (I think that was the Walnut wi-fi only version or was it the black version of wi-fi only??)


Thanks for the tip! I cancelled my walnut cover with Wi-Fi only that showed a delivery date of 6/7 and ordered the black cover 3g+wifi Oasis which has been confirmed for delivery tomorrow. Won't use the 3g much but always nice to have while travelling.


----------



## amyberta

northtexas said:


> Thanks for the tip! I cancelled my walnut cover with Wi-Fi only that showed a delivery date of 6/7 and ordered the black cover 3g+wifi Oasis which has been confirmed for delivery tomorrow. Won't use the 3g much but always nice to have while travelling.


 I don't have prime, that's why I'm not getting mine until July.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

amyberta said:


> I don't have prime, that's why I'm not getting mine until July.


I thought Prime only gave you free two-day shipping; I didn't think it affected anything else with Kindle orders?

Betsy


----------



## amyberta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought Prime only gave you free two-day shipping; I didn't think it affected anything else with Kindle orders?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, you are right, I can get the Kindle with the black cover. I don't have prime , but I think it is still free shipping when it costs over a amount.


----------



## katy32

I'm thinking about canceling my order.  I've been disappointed that Amazon won't rectify the broken kindle.  They haven't refunded me either.  They are "holding" it until my new kindle ships.  I'm worried about getting double charged, and I don't want to wait forever to get one.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

katy32 said:


> I'm thinking about canceling my order. I've been disappointed that Amazon won't rectify the broken kindle. They haven't refunded me either. They are "holding" it until my new kindle ships. I'm worried about getting double charged, and I don't want to wait forever to get one.


If they have received your returned Kindle, they should have refunded immediately. I've had to contact Amazon every so often to ask about why I haven't received a refund when tracking shows it was delivered. They then push the refund through for me.


----------



## amyberta

I saw on Amazon, that the oasis with the black cover that is available to get tomorrow is $359. It says 3G, then there is the oasis with black cover that says 3g plus wifi $379, but when I checked they both have wifi. Why the price difference?


----------



## KimberlyinMN

amyberta said:


> I saw on Amazon, that the oasis with the black cover that is available to get tomorrow is $359. It says 3G, then there is the oasis with black cover that says 3g plus wifi $379, but when I checked they both have wifi. Why the price difference?


One has special offers and the other doesn't.


----------



## jeremleb

Hi everybody  

One question for the happy owners of the Walnut's Oasis : what about the leather, compared to the Voyage's Premium Cover ?

Thanks for any answer !


----------



## Eilene

It feels the same to me. I love it!


----------



## KindleMur

I ordered my Oasis walnut wifi S/O on May 4. Amazon says it will be here June 6. No problem, however it seems like a month takes more time these days. Unless you are watching old age approaching, then it's pretty fast. 

Oh well it's a fun way to slow sown time.


----------



## Chad Winters

I had June 6th, but it was surprise delivered last week while I was out of town!


----------



## jeremleb

Eilene said:


> It feels the same to me. I love it!


I wonder if build quality is higher or equal to the merlot cover...


----------



## amyberta

KimberlyinMN said:


> One has special offers and the other doesn't.


Thanks, I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I ordered an oasis merlot 3G on the morning of its release day but received a delivery date of July 5. When I inquired how that could possibly be right, someone manning the help desk said it was an error and would be corrected. My date remained July 5 however and when I inquired again a month later I received an apology for having been fed a story about it being an error. Amazon was doing all it could but everyone needed to be patient. This morning I received an email saying my oasis delivery dated has been moved up to May 23! Doing a little happy dance right now     Also crossing my fingers that I get a good one....it sounds like some of you have had a few screen quality issues.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, WC!  *keeps fingers crossed for you*

Betsy


----------



## GBear

Hooray WC! And I hope that this might portend some movement on the Oasis Marlon 3G I ordered for my mom on release day afternoon, for which I'm still awaiting an estimated ship date.


----------



## GBear

And indeed there has been a seismic shift...I just got a note that estimated delivery date of Mom's merlot 3G Oasis is May 25! Welcome news indeed. Amazon must have finally located a new herd of wine-colored cows!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GBear said:


> And indeed there has been a seismic shift...I just got a note that estimated delivery date of Mom's merlot 3G Oasis is May 25! Welcome news indeed. Amazon must have finally located a new herd of wine-colored cows!


LOL, GBear!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

GBear said:


> And indeed there has been a seismic shift...I just got a note that estimated delivery date of Mom's merlot 3G Oasis is May 25! Welcome news indeed. Amazon must have finally located a new herd of wine-colored cows!


Yep, you might even get another surprise! Just checked my order page and it shipped today and is due here tomorrow. I wonder how big this new herd was?


----------



## GBear

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Yep, you might even get another surprise! Just checked my order page and it shipped today and is due here tomorrow. I wonder how big this new herd was?


Mine is "no-rush" and going by USPS, so next Wednesday seems about right. That's fine, though, as my parents are out of the country until the end of next week. The Oasis and I and they should all arrive at their house with perfect timing to give her an early birthday present.

Hopefully the herd was big enough to pull in those awaiting August/September deliveries! Maybe a lot of people decided to settle for black or brown cows...


----------



## amyberta

Mine didn't change.


----------



## nikkidog

GBear said:


> Mine is "no-rush" and going by USPS, so next Wednesday seems about right. That's fine, though, as my parents are out of the country until the end of next week. The Oasis and I and they should all arrive at their house with perfect timing to give her an early birthday present.
> 
> Mine was shipped thru the USPS and I received it within the 2 day prime shipping time. Maybe it will come after than you think.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, rats. Mine is merlot and 3G also and it still shows a July delivery date. Maybe I'm at the bottom of the list since it's on payments. And of course I didn't order until well after they were available.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

It came! It came! By fed ex, which usually arrives mid-morning but this time did not get here until almost 5 pm. I was literally pacing the floor. It is charging now. This is my seventh kindle since the very first version was released and the first time it did not arrive preregistered, although registering it was easy peasy. I guess maybe they are trying to get them out so fast they are not bothering to do that any more? Although I thought I'd be prepared by what every one of you has said so far my first reaction is geez....this thing is so very tiny!


----------



## GBear

Congratulations, WC! I hope you love it!

Oddly enough, Ellenoc, my order NEVER had an estimated date, went straight from the long-standing "we'll let you know when we have an estimate" to the shipping notice. But customer service told me not to expect it until July or August, so maybe you'll get your notification soon! (I wouldn't expect the payment scheme to affect Amazon's decision as shipping your order let's them recognize revenues either way.)


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I am almost embarrassed to admit this. Generally speaking I shop long and hard for the best price on something I want and after that am not willing to revisit over a few dollars. However....

Something had me in my Amazon account yesterday, and to my surprise I saw a good-sized build up of reward points on my Amazon credit card. That's without the addition of more points from the payment I only made on the card Friday. I ordered the Oasis a while ago with payments and no coupons, points, or other benefit, and while I want the thing enough to order it, I'm definitely not happy about the price. I need 3G, so the price is even higher for me than some of you.

I also got a very strange offer from Amazon saying if I bought a $75 gift card I'd get a $15 credit when it was used. I couldn't find anything forbidding me to buy the gift card for myself, so I did. Whether that will actually result in the $15 credit or not, it won't cost me anything. If the credit comes through, that will go toward the Oasis too.

So - I canceled my Oasis order. I'm going to wait for this month's reward points to hit Amazon and reorder as a single payment. Heaven knows what that will do to my delivery date, but I notice on the product pages an Oasis with Merlot cover is actually supposed arrive a little earlier than a black or brown one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellenoc said:


> I am almost embarrassed to admit this. Generally speaking I shop long and hard for the best price on something I want and after that am not willing to revisit over a few dollars. However....
> 
> Something had me in my Amazon account yesterday, and to my surprise I saw a good-sized build up of reward points on my Amazon credit card. That's without the addition of more points from the payment I only made on the card Friday. I ordered the Oasis a while ago with payments and no coupons, points, or other benefit, and while I want the thing enough to order it, I'm definitely not happy about the price. I need 3G, so the price is even higher for me than some of you.
> 
> I also got a very strange offer from Amazon saying if I bought a $75 gift card I'd get a $15 credit when it was used. I couldn't find anything forbidding me to buy the gift card for myself, so I did. Whether that will actually result in the $15 credit or not, it won't cost me anything. If the credit comes through, that will go toward the Oasis too.
> 
> So - I canceled my Oasis order. I'm going to wait for this month's reward points to hit Amazon and reorder as a single payment. Heaven knows what that will do to my delivery date, but I notice on the product pages an Oasis with Merlot cover is actually supposed arrive a little earlier than a black or brown one.


Hey! Sounds smart to me! Congrats!

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

Good job, Ellenoc!


----------



## Sunshine22

I had given upon getting my order moved up, but woke up to this update ... Woo hoo! It feels like forever since I ordered on April 15










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Sunshine!

Party!


----------



## KindleMur

Wow looks like shipping schedule is improving. My Oasis s/o walnut wifi will be here Friday the 27th, original schedule was June 6th.  

Hooray


----------



## Koi

Sunshine22, I'd given up too, and I got an email this morning mine will most likely arrive on Friday.  That's two weeks sooner than expected, but knowing its this close is going to make for a slow week.  Walnut, Wifi, no SO.  I ordered on May 4th.  We'll have them for the long weekend!


----------



## Sunshine22

Koi said:


> Sunshine22, I'd given up too, and I got an email this morning mine will most likely arrive on Friday. That's two weeks sooner than expected, but knowing its this close is going to make for a slow week. Walnut, Wifi, no SO. I ordered on May 4th. We'll have them for the long weekend!


Yes!!!! Forgot about that, Koi.

KindleMur, June 6th was my original date too... but I had changed it to one day shipping because we leave that day for vacation 

Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I'm on an Oasis watch again. What?!! Yeah. I'm having a flair up of my RA in my thumb joints right now and it's pretty hard to turn pages on my Voyage. Actually the only way I can turn pages is by making a fist with my right hand and then tilting the Voyage with my left hand so that the screen touches my fist. Uffda! Anyhow, this time I ordered the WiFi only version in black. It's supposed to be here Friday, June 3. I think what I will do is when it arrives, I'll just put my Voyage in a drawer and use only the Oasis for a few days. (No screen comparing like I did with the other Oasis.)

I emailed my brother a couple of weeks ago to see if he'd purchased the Oasis yet. He said he hasn't but that his oldest daughter (2 has been pressuring encouraging him to get one. That way she gets his "hand-me-down" Voyage and her younger brother gets the Paperwhite. They've got a good system going on.


----------



## KindleMur

Sunshine that's a great idea I just updated my order to one day. Now it will be here on Thursday.


----------



## Andra

I am excited to see that the ship dates are moving up!!


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm on an Oasis watch again. What?!! Yeah. I'm having a flair up of my RA in my thumb joints right now and it's pretty hard to turn pages on my Voyage. Actually the only way I can turn pages is by making a fist with my right hand and then tilting the Voyage with my left hand so that the screen touches my fist. Uffda! Anyhow, this time I ordered the WiFi only version in black. It's supposed to be here Friday, June 3. I think what I will do is when it arrives, I'll just put my Voyage in a drawer and use only the Oasis for a few days. (No screen comparing like I did with the other Oasis.)


My 2nd one is much better, but I agree I had to put my Voyage away and not do a side by side comparison. They are just different and now that I've been reading exclusively on the Oasis, I really like it. My screen is a different color than the Voyage, but not in a bad way. I do not notice any difference at all when reading. I'm very pleased with it. Hope you are too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for all the people whose shipping dates have moved up!

Betsy


----------



## katy32

I got excited seeing all these dates that had been moved up, but sadly mine still says June 20th


----------



## Jaasy

My date has not moved since I ordered the evening of April 13. Merlot, 3G, SO. The date remains June 22.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## cheeseisgood

Same for me! I've been patiently waiting, while obsessively watching unboxing videos and reviews (patiently obsessing I guess   ). Original delivery date: June 6 (WiFi, walnut with special offers). New delivery date: Thursday the 26th. Now I'm excited. 

As luck would have it, shortly before release day, I chatted with customer support (whatever they call it) and they agreed to completely (100%) refund my Voyage (which was a few months old at the time of the chat). Just have to chat with them again to set up the return (if I like the Oasis enough to keep). If I don't like the Oasis (which I can't imagine being the case), I'll just return that instead. 

And as luck would further have it, I start my vacation on Thursday! Damn things are looking great 'round here! 

Thanks to all for posting about your Oasis experiences and keeping me interested while I've been waiting!


----------



## melissaj323

After being on the fence for the Oasis, ordering, then canceling my order....I've decided to order it! (again! ha ha) Expected arrival date June 9!


----------



## KindleMur

Was due Friday now it will be here Wednesday..  Nice

Mur


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

melissaj323 said:


> After being on the fence for the Oasis, ordering, then canceling my order....I've decided to order it! (again! ha ha) Expected arrival date June 9!


Yay, Melissa!

Congrats, KindleMur on the new, sooner, date!


----------



## Geoffrey

My Oasis (walnut/wi-fi/special offers) was originally set for delivery June 3rd and never budged from there even as others got theirs    I've sat mostly silent waiting and I was notified on Sunday that it would arrive this upcoming Thursday the 26th instead.  I just got an email today that it shipped and will arrive tomorrow.

I'm sure I'll change my mind tomorrow after work, but at the moment I'm completely blase about the whole thing.  My Paperwhite does need a new cover but it's fine and this new cover that comes with the Oasis doesn't really look designed to prop it up to read in bed hands free but it comes with the anyways ....  I don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> My Paperwhite does need a new cover but it's fine and this new cover that comes with the Oasis doesn't really look designed to prop it up to read in bed hands free but it comes with the anyways .... I don't know.


You can put it in landscape mode and use the cover to prop up for hands free--I've done it.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can put it in landscape mode and use the cover to prop up for hands free--I've done it.
> 
> Betsy


My PW cover has hinges on the bottom so that when in easel mode, it's in portrait mode. then it flips back to hook onto the back and there's a handstrap to hold it while reading. it's one of the better covers I've had. I've never been that much of a fan of Amazon's covers - I always thought they were boring. I get the idea of extra battery space and all that. I'm just mostly feeling blah about having to wait so long for my kindle and having to buy one of their boring covers both. 

Like I said, I'm sure once I play with it, I'll feel differently; I've just had a month to think about all the ways it's not better.... :| #FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Sunshine22

I just got the best email...my oasis has finally shipped, and will be here tomorrow! One month and ten days after my placing my order.  
Whooooot!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Sunshine22 said:


> I just got the best email...my oasis has finally shipped, and will be here tomorrow! One month and ten days after my placing my order.
> Whooooot!!


Just in time for holiday weekend reading! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sunshine22 said:


> I just got the best email...my oasis has finally shipped, and will be here tomorrow! One month and ten days after my placing my order.
> Whooooot!!


Yay, Sunshine!


----------



## Koi

Sunshine, that was a long wait.


----------



## NightReader

melissaj323 said:


> After being on the fence for the Oasis, ordering, then canceling my order....I've decided to order it! (again! ha ha) Expected arrival date June 9!


I did that too. I reordered a couple of weeks ago and have a walnut/wifi on order for June 9th. I was really hoping it would ship in time for this weekend. I'll have to keep up my positive thinking.


----------



## kerrycrow

My thoughts...if after you get the device you are feeling blasé or not that excited....return it.  I felt that way about the Voyage...but I gave my husband my Paperwhite and so justified it.  But I never bonded or really got excited about the Voyage.  It's fine and I have no complaints that are specific but it was not a necessary upgrade (for me).  Several members of my bookclub reported the same.

However on the Oasis, I am just over the moon!  This one is so exciting for me, I love it that much....  Not everyone will feel the same but this is my experience.  It has set a definite Kindle benchmark.

This is not to put down the Voyage lovers.  Maybe that is "your" device.  And if so, great!!!!  That is why I think Amazon is so genius with offering several models.


----------



## Meemo

kerrycrow said:


> My thoughts...if after you get the device you are feeling blasé or not that excited....return it. I felt that way about the Voyage...but I gave my husband my Paperwhite and so justified it. But I never bonded or really got excited about the Voyage. It's fine and I have no complaints that are specific but it was not a necessary upgrade (for me). Several members of my bookclub reported the same.
> 
> However on the Oasis, I am just over the moon! This one is so exciting for me, I love it that much.... Not everyone will feel the same but this is my experience. It has set a definite Kindle benchmark.
> 
> This is not to put down the Voyage lovers. Maybe that is "your" device. And if so, great!!!! That is why I think Amazon is so genius with offering several models.


I know exactly what you mean about the "bonding". I loved my PW2s - both of them - and fully expected to want a Voyage when I finally saw one, but when I finally did (and it was months after they became available before I saw one in person) it was "meh". But man, do I love my Oasis. I've been the same way with cars - a few I have immediately bonded with and dearly loved. Most were perfectly acceptable, but I just never bonded with them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I got my Voyage, I thought it was the best Kindle I'd had to date.  Loved it.

But I lurve my Oasis.  I haven't loved a Kindle this much since my K1.

Maybe it's the buttons, like my K1.  I dunno.....or the fact that it's a little quirky in its asymmetry, like the K1.  Or, that it came with a cover, like the K1.  

Betsy


----------



## larryb52

well I did return my original Oasis 1st of the month but after a week I missed it and reordered it from Amazon this time on the 5 payment deal this way I don't feel so guilty   , new update is this Friday, on a kindle watch


----------



## GirlFriday

Koi said:


> Sunshine, that was a long wait.


Hardly! I ordered on April 13 (WiFi/SO/Merlot) and my ship date is September 12!! It hasn't budged at all except for a few days after I ordered when the ship date moved from Sept. 2 to Sept. 12. I guess all the Prime members got priority and the rest of us just have to wait.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GirlFriday said:


> Hardly! I ordered on April 13 (WiFi/SO/Merlot) and my ship date is September 12!! It hasn't budged at all except for a few days after I ordered when the ship date moved from Sept. 2 to Sept. 12. I guess all the Prime members got priority and the rest of us just have to wait.


Sorry to hear about the long wait!

Have you tried putting another one in your shopping basket to see when the shipping date is?

Betsy


----------



## GirlFriday

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry to hear about the long wait!
> 
> Have you tried putting another one in your shopping basket to see when the shipping date is?
> 
> Betsy


Yep. Says "Ships in 3-4 months". They really dropped the ball with this release. It seems they completely underestimated demand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GirlFriday said:


> Yep. Says "Ships in 3-4 months". They really dropped the ball with this release. It seems they completely underestimated demand.


Well, to be fair...they were announcing a premium product and all the tech pundits thought they were crazy.

Is there a Best Buy near you?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I got my Voyage, I thought it was the best Kindle I'd had to date. Loved it.
> 
> *But I lurve my Oasis. * I haven't loved a Kindle this much since my K1.
> 
> Maybe it's the buttons, like my K1. I dunno.....or the fact that it's a little quirky in its asymmetry, like the K1. Or, that it came with a cover, like the K1.
> 
> Betsy


See, that's how I felt about my Voyage. And still do. So the Oasis is a mighty fine device. But I like the Voyage better. Mind you we're talking, scale of 1-100, Voyage is 99 and Oasis is 97. So both are A+.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, that's how I felt about my Voyage. And still do. So the Oasis is a mighty fine device. But I like the Voyage better. Mind you we're talking, scale of 1-100, Voyage is 99 and Oasis is 97. So both are A+.


I feel like I'm cheating on my Voyage with my Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I feel like I'm cheating on my Voyage with my Oasis.


Yes. And vice versa.






I am sorry. I am so so sorry. But I couldn't resist.


----------



## melissaj323

Woke up to a great email! My Oasis is shipping today and should arrive by Friday instead of June 9! Yay!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. And vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I am so so sorry. But I couldn't resist.


LOL, exactly!



melissaj323 said:


> Woke up to a great email! My Oasis is shipping today and should arrive by Friday instead of June 9! Yay!!!


Yay!!!


----------



## nikkidog

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. And vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry. I am so so sorry. But I couldn't resist.


Ann Very funny. I lol. I'm with you, I love my Voyage.


----------



## chocochibi

I have been really, really good and managed to resist ordering an oasis so far. I do feel a little weaker every day though. And I _did_ have to stay over at work on call for about 4 hours last week, so that's extra cash. I also have SOME $ as a gift card.
I'm still resisting though.  but it's getting more difficult.


----------



## Sunshine22

chocochibi said:


> I have been really, really good and managed to resist ordering an oasis so far. I do feel a little weaker every day though. And I _did_ have to stay over at work on call for about 4 hours last week, so that's extra cash. I also have SOME $ as a gift card.
> I'm still resisting though.  but it's getting more difficult.


Choco, If you're trying to resist.. you're probably talking to the wrong crowd 

MY OASIS WAS DELIVERED AT 11 am!! And I just realized that book 3 of The Passage trilogy by Justin Cronin that I pre-ordered months ago was already delivered to my kindle and waiting for me!!...And I'm still here at work ::sadface::

Trying to decide if I want to open a bottle of white or red tonight to celebrate as I READ


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Well, I just ordered an Oasis, Merlot, 3G SO again with the credits. I didn't lose anything on estimated shipping date. Still July.

I'm one of those who never loved the Voyage. Since I gave my 1st gen PW away a few days before the Voyage arrived because I was so sure I would love the Voyage, I kept it, and it's what I read on. I acknowledge its strengths, but IMO while the buttons are better than nothing, they aren't real buttons, the bezel is so narrow I regularly roll one finger over onto the screen just enough that a page flips one way or the other unintentionally, and the auto lighting has never worked well enough to leave on - too slow to change, doesn't ever change to exactly what I'd choose myself, etc. I didn't love the PW either, mostly because it was all touchscreen, and I'm not a touch fan.

So, here's hoping I'll have the kind of love affair with the Oasis I did with the K3, which IMO is only lacking the high res lighted screen to be perfect. I have Donald Duck eyes and don't see most of the screen flaws that bother others, so maybe I won't see any on the Oasis I get. Real buttons and the capability of at least 12 hours without recharging, and it will be worth it. I don't think any of my Kindles have been able to go that long without a charge (K1, K3, PW1, Voyage). Maybe that's my fault because I let them discharge all the way down, but there I am, reading along, and all of a sudden the thing is complaining it's almost ready to shut off, so it sure would be nice to have something that lasted long enough that's I'd be ready to recharge on my schedule and not the device's.


----------



## KindleMur

I just got my new Oasis, so far I really like it..

Mur


----------



## KimberlyinMN

So.... I cancelled my Oasis order. Then... I reordered a day or so later. The good news is that while the last order was supposed to arrive on June 9, I got an email this morning that it will be here May 31. So I'm guessing that the previous order would have maybe been here earlier if I'd kept it?   I'm feeling like I'm not spending MY money on this now... I sold my free-to-me Samsung Gear S2 3G on eBay within about 30 minutes and I'm hoping a web design check shows up any day now. I hate having buyer's remorse on spending $$ on things I don't necessarily NEED, but if it's fun money I'm spending... well. My friends and family call it "Kimberly's Math". You know, like if you bought something with fun money but return it, then that's really just free money that you can use to buy something else you want. Or if you sell something you no longer need or want, that's free money too.  

I do wish the Oasis would have arrived before the weekend... although then I probably wouldn't do any crafting.. *sigh* So much to do for fun and so little time.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Oooh... My Oasis is arriving TOMORROW! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Kathy

KimberlyinMN said:


> Oooh... My Oasis is arriving TOMORROW!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Wishes do come true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KimberlyinMN said:


> So.... I cancelled my Oasis order. Then... I reordered a day or so later. The good news is that while the last order was supposed to arrive on June 9, I got an email this morning that it will be here May 31. So I'm guessing that the previous order would have maybe been here earlier if I'd kept it?  I'm feeling like I'm not spending MY money on this now... I sold my free-to-me Samsung Gear S2 3G on eBay within about 30 minutes and I'm hoping a web design check shows up any day now. I hate having buyer's remorse on spending $$ on things I don't necessarily NEED, but if it's fun money I'm spending... well. My friends and family call it "Kimberly's Math". You know, like if you bought something with fun money but return it, then that's really just free money that you can use to buy something else you want. Or if you sell something you no longer need or want, that's free money too.
> 
> I do wish the Oasis would have arrived before the weekend... although then I probably wouldn't do any crafting.. *sigh* So much to do for fun and so little time.


Yay, Kimberly!!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Sunshine22 said:


> Choco, If you're trying to resist.. you're probably talking to the wrong crowd
> 
> MY OASIS WAS DELIVERED AT 11 am!! And I just realized that book 3 of The Passage trilogy by Justin Cronin that I pre-ordered months ago was already delivered to my kindle and waiting for me!!...And I'm still here at work ::sadface::
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to open a bottle of white or red tonight to celebrate as I READ


Hope you'll give us your first impressions! So happy that your delivery date was moved up


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Uffda... first an email that the delivery was delayed due to a late flight in South Dakota, it is now "Out for Delivery". I sure wish we could actually track on a road map just where the package is.  You know, like the Marauder's Map from Harry Potter... I suppose if the driver tells me his cell number and installs an app on his phone, I could track where he is with the app installed on my phone. Hmmm... I suppose it wouldn't hurt to ask, would it? Then again, I do want him to _continue_ to delivering to our house.

Kind of funny, yesterday he made a delivery without ringing the bell (he doesn't know I'm working from home full-time again). I had walked out to the kitchen to get a snack and as I was heading back to the office, my malti-poo was sitting by the door and super focused on the doorknob. Ah... a couple of packages AND... treats for the dogs!

I sure hope my Oasis is delivered around 3 pm. That's when I log out of work and the long weekend begins! (Well, I'm always done at 3 pm on Fridays.)


----------



## Sunshine22

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hope you'll give us your first impressions! So happy that your delivery date was moved up


My favorite things so far -
1) Small and lightweight. I know everyone has said how small it is, but it's size and weight still surprised me. I have very small, little girl hands and can hold it and turn the page with one hand... it's awesome!
2) Page turn buttons. I didn't think I cared about this at all... and I'm upgrading from a PW 2 with no buttons, but I LOVE being able to turn the page this way. I ended up switching them because it's easier for me to reach the lower button for forward page turning, but I'm so surprised how much I like having these buttons. 
3) The Walnut cover. It's so soft and pretty


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Sweet, it's here, along with dog treats!  I haven't turned it on yet. I figure it isn't 3 pm yet. I did plug it in. (Now to put my Voyage in a drawer for at least a week.)


Edited: I started it up and immediately notice a dead pixel (or really large piece of dust) at the bottom of the screen almost directly in the center. I contacted Kindle support and a replacement will be sent to me.. arriving sometime between the end of June and the end of July due to demand. At least I get to keep this one to use. Other than that super bright spot, the screen is pretty much perfect. It makes me kind of dizzy when I look at the edge where the LEDs are.. kind of like the scalloped lighting is barely there - like can I see it or not? That's at any light setting, so that's good. To me, that means if I am "straining" my eyes to see them, then they really aren't there!! (I told the Kindle Support guy, Mario, that I don't care what color the cover is, if that makes a difference in how long it takes to get a replacement - because it really doesn't. I should have said even a naked Oasis because the cover works just fine.)

Now... do I get the SquareTrade warranty?? I feel like I should, I always have.. and used it on one of mine when it wouldn't take a charge anymore. Seems like this might be good because according to the page on Amazon, it also includes the cover in the warranty.


----------



## nikkidog

Ok I'm weak.  I returned my Oasis & bought a 2nd Voyage with 3G because I wanted the 3 g when I travel.  Not quite as happy with this screen as the 1st one I own.  Now I'm thinking I should return it and try the Oasis again.  It sounds like the 2nd wave of people receiving the Oasis are happy with their screens.  I wonder how many times I can return an ereader before Amazon says enough.  Lol. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

nikkidog said:


> Ok I'm weak. I returned my Oasis & bought a 2nd Voyage with 3G because I wanted the 3 g when I travel. Not quite as happy with this screen as the 1st one I own. Now I'm thinking I should return it and try the Oasis again. It sounds like the 2nd wave of people receiving the Oasis are happy with their screens. I wonder how many times I can return an ereader before Amazon says enough. Lol. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


I was a first day Oasis owner, and I'm ecstatic with my screen. 

Anyway, I know some people have returned multiple devices in order to get a good screen...if you're not happy with the new Voyage, you should definitely think about getting a replacement--only you can decide which device to replace it with. One consideration--you should be able to get a replacement Voyage and keep the one you have until you get the new one. But if you want a new Oasis, you'll have to either send the 2d Voyage in to get the credit first, or pay up front for the Oasis and get the credit later--which is a bit of cash.

Betsy


----------



## prairiesky

My Oasis arrived and my first thought:  This box is very small for a reader.  Of course, the Oasis is even smaller.  I haven't read on it yet, nor really looked it over other than to register it.  I am hoping that I will love it.  Oh, I did take time to skin it...first things first.


----------



## GirlFriday

I ordered my Oasis (Merlot, WiFi, SO) on April 18th. Original delivery date was September 2, then it was pushed back to September 12, now it has been pushed back again- to October 8th! I'm pretty disgusted, but don't want to lose my place in line. God knows what delivery dates those who ordered later must have! Amazon really failed here when it came to estimating demand. Oh well.


----------



## mistyd107

Ordered my merlot 3G April 15. STILL have delivery date of September 20


----------



## nikkidog

I returned my first Oasis because of screen quality.  I kind of miss it, SO, I just reordered another one.  Walnut cover, 3G with s/o.  It is due to arrive 8/8.  I hope this one is better.


----------



## Kathy

nikkidog said:


> I returned my first Oasis because of screen quality. I kind of miss it, SO, I just reordered another one. Walnut cover, 3G with s/o. It is due to arrive 8/8. I hope this one is better.


My second one is great! Hope yours is too.


----------



## nikkidog

Kathy said:


> My second one is great! Hope yours is too.


Thanks. It doesn't sound like the later bunch to received their Oasis are complaining as much about the screen quality. I'm hoping Amazon corrected the problem.


----------



## NightReader

I got an update email today.  I've moved up to 6/6.  I've got to keep pushing out those positive thoughts.


----------



## Jaasy

Finally, my Kindle Oasis has been moved from June 22 to Monday, June 6! Merlot,3G, SO. After ordering on April 13, it's about time! Monday can't get here fast enough!


----------



## GBear

Jaasy said:


> Finally, my Kindle Oasis has been moved from June 22 to Monday, June 6! Merlot,3G, SO. After ordering on April 13, it's about time! Monday can't get here fast enough!


The Merlot 3G no-SO Oasis that I ordered for my mom on April 13 never did get an estimated date, but it arrived on 5/24. We gave it to Mom on 5/30 while I was visiting, but she wanted to finish her book before doing all the kindle setup, so I never really saw it in action. (Tiny, though!) Her Paperwhite has developed what appears to be a horizontal crack about 1/4" long in the middle of the screen in the lighting layer. It creates a short bright line in the middle of the page. She's kind of gotten used to it, but I'm sure she'll love the Oasis once she switches. I had to go home, though, so haven't done much but hold it.

It would appear from people's latest posts that the merlot 3G is in higher supply (/ lower demand) than the WiFi version.


----------



## Jaasy

I was really shocked that the wait was so long, especially with my ordering the first day!


----------



## Sunshine22

Jaasy said:


> Finally, my Kindle Oasis has been moved from June 22 to Monday, June 6! Merlot,3G, SO. After ordering on April 13, it's about time! Monday can't get here fast enough!


Great news!! The Merlot cover seemed to have the longest wait time


----------



## NightReader

It's here, it's here, it's here, it's here!  It was due Monday, then probably getting delivered on Sunday (US Mail), but got here today.

Just doing my happy dance for the end of Kindle Watch before I move on to opening it and checking it out!


----------



## Koi

Oh Nightreader, your excitement makes me wish I could have a new Kindle every day, but I can't, and its loads of fun to re-live it through other's receiving theirs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NightReader said:


> It's here, it's here, it's here, it's here! It was due Monday, then probably getting delivered on Sunday (US Mail), but got here today.
> 
> Just doing my happy dance for the end of Kindle Watch before I move on to opening it and checking it out!


Yay, NightReader!!!! Can't wait to hear how you like it in our "First Impressions" thread!

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Mine still says June 20th but maybe, just maybe it will get moved up.  If not it isn't too much longer!


----------



## Pawchaser

Quick question. Trying to place an order for Oasis Merlot *WITHOUT *Special Offers and the estimated delivery date is Sept 17. Same Oasis but *WITH *Special Offers is July 9 delivery. Can you purchase the one with Special Offers and then turn off offers later by paying a fee as always in the past? Isn't the fee the same, $20? Trying to remember from past Kindles.


----------



## GSDlady

Pawchaser said:


> Quick question. Trying to place an order for Oasis Merlot *WITHOUT *Special Offers and the estimated delivery date is Sept 17. Same Oasis but *WITH *Special Offers is July 9 delivery. Can you purchase the one with Special Offers and then turn off offers later by paying a fee as always in the past? Isn't the fee the same, $20? Trying to remember from past Kindles.


Yes, you can do that. The fee is still $20 (+tax). I did that with my Oasis that I decided to keep and then ended up returning, so lost my $21.50.


----------



## Pawchaser

GSDlady said:


> Yes, you can do that. The fee is still $20 (+tax). I did that with my Oasis that I decided to keep and then ended up returning, so lost my $21.50.


Thank you for answering so quickly! Have finally decided to give up on my Paperwhite (purchased 12/12) as this last update has just killed the battery on it. Purchased 2 at that same time (one for my mother) and they are both doing the same thing.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Waiting for Nightreaders review


----------



## KimberlyinMN

I checked on Amazon to see what the current delivery date is for the Wi-Fi only with black covers is. The one without special offers will be in stock next week. Hmmm... My replacement with special offers is still sometime at the end of July to mid-August. I was "chatting" with a Kindle CS guy today to see if I could bump up my replacement if it was changed to without special offers, and that I'd just pay the difference. He didn't really understand what I mean... but he did take special offers off of my current Oasis (and thereby the replacement too) for *free*. I can live with that! 

The dead pixel doesn't really stand out all that much, but I still want a "perfect" non-dead pixel unit since I'm still paying the same $$.


----------



## NightReader

tiggeerrific said:


> Waiting for Nightreaders review


I posted my first day thoughts in the first impressions thread. (Spoiler...it gets a big thumb's up from me.)


----------



## katy32

officially on kindle watch! I got a shipping notice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> officially on kindle watch! I got a shipping notice!


Yay, katy!

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Tomorrow is the big day!  Hopefully UPS comes early.  I only work a half day tomorrow!


----------



## NightReader

katy32 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day! Hopefully UPS comes early. I only work a half day tomorrow!


Is it there yet?


----------



## katy32

NightReader said:


> Is it there yet?


Not yet! I ended up working from home today because my boss is sick. I'm guessing it will come around 3 when I go get my hair cut of after 6 when I'm at sports practice with my son.


----------



## katy32

ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Always a good start!!!! Yay, Katy!!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## NightReader

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!

(edited to clean up the improperly ended quote.)


----------



## GBear

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hooray! Hope you love it!


----------



## crebel

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That sounds so much more promising! I hope it is perfect for you.


----------



## nikkidog

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Koi

katy32 said:


> ITS HERE!!!! AND UPS DIDN'T RUN IT OVER THIS TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This incident must have a thread of its own somewhere? Consider me piqued. Do tell!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A comment earlier in this thread:



katy32 said:


> Mine arrived very obviously run over by the UPS truck. Sadly I had to refuse delivery. Called amazon and now my delivery date is September


Betsy


----------



## Pawchaser

Quick question.... I ordered an Oasis 6/5 with an arrival date of 7/13.  While sending a book to one of my Kindles this morning I noticed that there is a new one registered to my account.  Low and behold it is the Oasis showing.  Is it possible that this might arrive sooner than the 7/13 date?


----------



## nikkidog

Pawchaser said:


> Quick question.... I ordered an Oasis 6/5 with an arrival date of 7/13. While sending a book to one of my Kindles this morning I noticed that there is a new one registered to my account. Low and behold it is the Oasis showing. Is it possible that this might arrive sooner than the 7/13 date?


It's possible, but when I pre-ordered my Oasis, it showed up right away in my devices but I received it the exact day they said it would come. It did not arrive early. I ordered an Echo a few months ago and it did come early. So there is hope.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pawchaser said:


> Quick question.... I ordered an Oasis 6/5 with an arrival date of 7/13. While sending a book to one of my Kindles this morning I noticed that there is a new one registered to my account. Low and behold it is the Oasis showing. Is it possible that this might arrive sooner than the 7/13 date?


It's possible, and perhaps even probable but not too much should be read into it. My Oasis was registered to my account a good while before it shipped.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A new kindle pretty much shows up on the account as soon as you order if you order from Amazon. You can, at that point, rename it, set it as the default device, and start sending things to it. This is true even if it's a pre-order or it's back ordered.


----------



## jeremleb

Amazon sent me this email (good luck with french) :

Bonjour,

Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer que l'article suivant vous sera expedie plus tot que prevu :

  "Tout nouveau Kindle Oasis avec etui de chargement en cuir noyer, Ecran Haute Resolution 6" (15 cm) 300 ppp avec eclairage integre et Wi-Fi"
    Date d'arrivee precedemment estimee : 21 juin 2016
    Nouvelle date d'arrivee prevue : 13 juin 2016 - 16 juin 2016


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> Amazon sent me this email (good luck with french) :
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons le plaisir de vous annoncer que l'article suivant vous sera expedie plus tot que prevu :
> 
> "Tout nouveau Kindle Oasis avec etui de chargement en cuir noyer, Ecran Haute Resolution 6" (15 cm) 300 ppp avec eclairage integre et Wi-Fi"
> Date d'arrivee precedemment estimee : 21 juin 2016
> Nouvelle date d'arrivee prevue : 13 juin 2016 - 16 juin 2016


Google Translate is my friend (though I got the gist anyway):



> Hello,
> We are pleased to announce that the following article will be shipped earlier than expected :
> " Any new Kindle Oasis with walnut Leather Case Load , High Resolution Screen 6" (15 cm) 300 dpi with lighting and integrated Wi-Fi "
> Previously estimated arrival date : 21 June 2016
> New date provided for arrival : June 13, 2016 - June 16, 2016


You'll have to tell us how Google did, Jeremie!

And congrats on the new arrival date!

Betsy


----------



## jeremleb

Thanks !
Google did it right, well, almost... 
Apparently, it will be shipped today, so I should receive it tomorrow


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!  Can't wait to hear your first impressions!

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

I'm back on kindle watch.  I ordered an Oasis & it was not due to be recd until 7/13.  Just received an email that I should receive it Thursday.  Yah.  I hope this one is better than the last one I returned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> Thanks !
> Google did it right, well, almost...
> Apparently, it will be shipped today, so I should receive it tomorrow


So?


----------



## Pawchaser

Oh MY Goodness!  Just got notified also that my July 13th delivery date is now this Thursday! Ok, I need suggestions on a skin for Merlot.  I've never put a skin on any of my Kindles before.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Woohoo! Me too, nikkidog and Pawchaser- from July 12-14 to June 20-23. Not quite this Thursday, but much closer than it was. Oasis 3G with Merlot cover, SO.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Pawchaser said:


> Oh MY Goodness! Just got notified also that my July 13th delivery date is now this Thursday! Ok, I need suggestions on a skin for Merlot. I've never put a skin on any of my Kindles before.


Yay!

Betsy


----------



## jeremleb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So?


Well, instead of using the usual company (Colis Prive), which delivers very quickly in my area (one day, sometimes even without choosing express delivery), they gave my new Kindle to Chronopost (supposed to be equally fast, but it's not).

See by yourself :

"dimanche 12/06/2016 19:02 ORIUM

Envoi pret chez l'expediteur"

No news since Sunday, and expected to be delivered on Thursday...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> Well, instead of using the usual company (Colis Prive), which delivers very quickly in my area (one day, sometimes even without choosing express delivery), they gave my new Kindle to Chronopost (supposed to be equally fast, but it's not).
> 
> See by yourself :
> 
> "dimanche 12/06/2016 19:02 ORIUM
> 
> Envoi pret chez l'expediteur"
> 
> No news since Sunday, and expected to be delivered on Thursday...












Quel dommage! (Is that right? One of the few French phrases I remember from grade school.)

*switches back to English*
Keep us posted!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Quelle horreur_ might be more accurate!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> _Quelle horreur_ might be more accurate!


Seriously!


----------



## jeremleb

"Cher(e) Client(e),

Chronopost vous informe que votre envoi numero ............... expedie par AMAZON vient d'etre pris en charge par nos services.

Il sera livre le 15/06/2016 entre 08h00 et 18h00."



Not so awful...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Pawchaser said:


> Oh MY Goodness! Just got notified also that my July 13th delivery date is now this Thursday! Ok, I need suggestions on a skin for Merlot. I've never put a skin on any of my Kindles before.


I got the same email late last night - Amazon found a box of new Oases (Oasises?) hidden in a closet somewhere?


----------



## nikkidog

Rec'd an email today that my Oasis has shipped.  I'm really getting it this week and not July.


----------



## LDB

ellenoc said:


> I got the same email late last night - Amazon found a box of new Oases (Oasises?) hidden in a closet somewhere?


Right beside the email server and the drain cleaner and the extra toilet paper?


----------



## ShinyTop

My second Oasis, 3g model, is on its way, originally scheduled for July 13.  Shipped UPS.  A while back most of my Amazon products started comping USPS.  At first I worried about that but they have proved utterly reliable and come 7-8 hours ahead of UPS.  Oh, well.


----------



## jeremleb

It's here !
Unfortunately, my screen isn't uniform enough for me : yellowish on the left side, pure white on the right one (cones aren't too obvious, but they cause quite unpleasant dark and yellow areas).
Better news : a replacement will be sent by the end of the week, so I will keep the best, or change it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jeremleb said:


> It's here !
> Unfortunately, my screen isn't uniform enough for me : yellowish on the left side, pure white on the right one (cones aren't too obvious, but they cause quite unpleasant dark and yellow areas).
> Better news : a replacement will be sent by the end of the week, so I will keep the best, or change it again.


Glad it got here, too bad about the screen, yay for the replacement! Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta

Got an email, my Oasis will be here on June 22nd, my anniversary  , but I'll be away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

amyberta said:


> Got an email, my Oasis will be here on June 22nd, my anniversary , but I'll be away.


If it's not been shipped yet, you might be able to contact them and get it re-directed.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm not sure if my Voyage got depressed when it heard me saying I was thinking of replacing it because of the pinholes, but it's either on strike or dead. It's stuck on the charging screen and I can't get it to either turn on or turn off.

So I'm taking advantage of the summer sale and I ordered a new one this morning - next day delivery so it should be with me tomorrow.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not sure if my Voyage got depressed when it heard me saying I was thinking of replacing it because of the pinholes, but it's either on strike or dead. It's stuck on the charging screen and I can't get it to either turn on or turn off.
> 
> So I'm taking advantage of the summer sale and I ordered a new one this morning - next day delivery so it should be with me tomorrow.


  

Our cars are both quite old -- like 13 years plus -- when we talk, hypothetically, about new models that are available, we don't do it in the cars.  

As usual, contact Amazon to see if they can offer any suggestions -- or maybe give you a trade in credit if it's really most sincerely dead.

But . . . . . . hooray for a new kindle!


----------



## amyberta

Ann in Arlington said:


> If it's not been shipped yet, you might be able to contact them and get it re-directed.


My neighbor said she will pick up my mail for me, so I should have it when I get home.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

ShinyTop said:


> Shipped UPS. A while back most of my Amazon products started comping USPS. At first I worried about that but they have proved utterly reliable and come 7-8 hours ahead of UPS. Oh, well.


You know I just assumed UPS, but this comment made me think back, and as best I can remember, the Voyage was in the mailbox. The package was very small. So I looked at my shipping notice, and sure enough the Oasis is coming USPS. That's fine with me. It means it will be in the mailbox, not sitting at the top of my driveway leaning against a fence post. (Rural area, yard fenced so when gate is closed, no one can drive in.)


----------



## NightReader

Linjeakel said:


> I'm not sure if my Voyage got depressed when it heard me saying I was thinking of replacing it because of the pinholes, but it's either on strike or dead. It's stuck on the charging screen and I can't get it to either turn on or turn off.
> 
> So I'm taking advantage of the summer sale and I ordered a new one this morning - next day delivery so it should be with me tomorrow.


At least it had good timing. RIP Voyage.


----------



## Linjeakel

NightReader said:


> At least it had good timing. RIP Voyage.


LOL, yes indeed. Although I have managed to resurrect it - it took an all night charge and much pressing of the on/off button and a fair few naughty words on my part  but it eventually switched on. It's clearly not well though, as this isn't the first time recently that this has happened.

So I'm going to retire it to a backup position and use my shiny new Voyage, which should be here today. It's out for delivery, though sadly I'm at work all day - but I have a very nice neighbour and we always take stuff in for each other, so I hope to have it this evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> LOL, yes indeed. Although I have managed to resurrect it - it took an all night charge and much pressing of the on/off button and a fair few naughty words on my part  but it eventually switched on. It's clearly not well though, as this isn't the first time recently that this has happened.


Yeah, I was going to suggest the all-night charge trick--it's revived Kindles in comas for me before. But now you''ll have a new one!

Betsy


----------



## nikkidog

Kindle Oasis scheduled to arrive today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Nikki!  Can't wait to read your post in the first impressions thread!

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My Oasis was in the mailbox when I first checked today. I didn't expect it to be and thought I was just anticipating as my mail comes late in the day, but it was there (along with the bill for my Amazon Visa card, hint, hint). I did do some setup - was afraid something was very wrong and the buttons didn't work until I realized they were set up backwards from the faux buttons on the Voyage. The screen has no problems that I can see. It came set at 18, and even turning it on edge and peering straight at the bezel I can barely discern where the lights are.

So it's charging now, and I'll be moving to the First Impressions thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, ellenoc!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> My Oasis was in the mailbox when I first checked today. I didn't expect it to be and thought I was just anticipating as my mail comes late in the day, but it was there (along with the bill for my Amazon Visa card, hint, hint). I did do some setup - was afraid something was very wrong and the buttons didn't work until I realized they were set up backwards from the faux buttons on the Voyage. The screen has no problems that I can see. It came set at 18, and even turning it on edge and peering straight at the bezel I can barely discern where the lights are.
> 
> So it's charging now, and I'll be moving to the First Impressions thread.


yay, I can't wait to hear what you think about it. In case you don't know, you probably do, you can flip the position of the buttons in settings to be like on the Voyage. They are set to top being forward by default, but you can have the bottom being forward if you want.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> yay, I can't wait to hear what you think about it. In case you don't know, you probably do, you can flip the position of the buttons in settings to be like on the Voyage. They are set to top being forward by default, but you can have the bottom being forward if you want.


Yes, as soon as I figured out what the problem was, I changed mine, although I may change back and see if I like it that way. Have to know which way is which, though.


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> Yes, as soon as I figured out what the problem was, I changed mine, although I may change back and see if I like it that way. Have to know which way is which, though.


I switched back and forth a few times, until I settled on a way to hold the Oasis. I can find good ways to hold either way, but its different. I been using it with top button being forward. Since my thumb is always on the button, it doesn't really matter which one I set to using. As long as my wrists are comfy.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Atunah said:


> I switched back and forth a few times, until I settled on a way to hold the Oasis. I can find good ways to hold either way, but its different. I been using it with top button being forward. Since my thumb is always on the button, it doesn't really matter which one I set to using. As long as my wrists are comfy.


My thought is it would be better if the buttons matched those on the Voyage, since I'm not retiring the Voyage. I've always been reluctant to carry a Kindle with me all the time for fear of loss or damage. I still have my K3, but the last time I really wanted to read in the car while waiting for someone, it was dark, and I wished for something with the light. So now I'm going to take the Voyage with me all the time and the Oasis will stay home (assuming it's a keeper, battery life still to be calculated and that's A Big Thing for me). I need to find a way to charge the Voyage in the car since I know myself well enough to know I'll never be good about charging it before it starts complaining, and that's probably going to happen 90% of the time right when I want to use it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> I need to find a way to charge the Voyage in the car


That's easy!



That's just one option -- there are tons more. Some are an integrated charger plug and wire, some just a port that allows a regular USB wire to plug in.


----------



## amyberta

It says it's at its final destination delivery station. It still says it will be delivered Wednesday. I hope I get it tomorrow though. This is crazy, I'm in Palm Beach county,Florida . It went from Orlando, which is about 2 1/2 hours from me, to California, to Lake Worth, Florida, where I live.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's just one option -- there are tons more. Some are an integrated charger plug and wire, some just a port that allows a regular USB wire to plug in.


Thanks, Ann. Since I now have something like a half dozen Kindle USB cables (returned 2 K3s over the case issue and 1 Voyage that wouldn't hook up to 3G reliably), just the plug part would be fine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> Thanks, Ann. Since I now have something like a half dozen Kindle USB cables (returned 2 K3s over the case issue and 1 Voyage that wouldn't hook up to 3G reliably), just the plug part would be fine.


I think it comes with yet another USB cable . . . but if you look harder than I did you might find one that is just the plug/converter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think this one is one of Amazon's best sellers and is just the plug, but there are tons of them on the site:

 
Car Charger, Maxboost 4.8A/24W 2 Smart Port Car Charger [Black] for iPhone 6S Plus 6 Plus 6 5SE 5S 5 5C 4S, Samsung Galaxy S7 S6 Edge Plus Note 5 4 S5 Tab S, LG G5 G4, HTC,Nexus 5X 6P, iPads Portable


----------



## amyberta

My Oasis is coming today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

amyberta said:


> My Oasis is coming today.


Yay, Amy! Can't wait to hear your first impressions!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Amy! Can't wait to hear your first impressions!
> 
> Betsy


I am going to give one of my Grandsons my kindle white and get another one for the other one. If I unregister,
the one I have it wont unregister my voyage will it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

amyberta said:


> I am going to give one of my Grandsons my kindle white and get another one for the other one. If I unregister,
> the one I have it wont unregister my voyage will it?


You can unregister a given device from the device, or via your MYC&D page. Each device on your account is independent of the others. So no worries on un-registering just one. (Just make sure you pick the right one, if you're doing it on line.  )


----------



## amyberta

This is vey funny, I got my Kindle yesterday. I just got a text message saying that it will arrive later than they thought because of a transit problem.   I hope they aren't sending me another one, because I won't be here to send it back.


----------



## LDB

Well, I guess I'm a dummy. I ordered an Oasis a few minutes ago Arriving: Tuesday, June 28 - Saturday, July 2. I don't know why such a big window on delivery date. I ordered the black case in stock rather than wait 5-6 weeks for merlot. My Voyage has seemed slow and at times a bit jumpy even with powering it off and on and also downloading an update a day or two ago. So like a dummy I ordered an Oasis. Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## LDB

So just now I got an email saying right down the middle, delivery on Thu. 6/30. Not sure why it takes one full week when it says it shipped today and Houston is pretty much smack dab in the middle of the left/right of the nation but whatever.

It's coming by UPS Surepost which I think means they both get to kick and step on it. The latest update was 36 hours ago that it left the carrier facility in Horsham, PA. I guess there won't be another update until Monday sometime.


----------



## LDB

Track your package last update says arrived at a carrier facility at 7:03 p.m. Monday in the next town over which if you blink as you drive along you won't know you've changed towns. It still says arriving Thursday though. If it weren't for the unbearable heat I could walk there and back sooner than that.


----------



## Andra

LDB said:


> Track your package last update says arrived at a carrier facility at 7:03 p.m. Monday in the next town over which if you blink as you drive along you won't know you've changed towns. It still says arriving Thursday though. If it weren't for the unbearable heat I could walk there and back sooner than that.


Hang in there. At least it's getting closer!


----------



## LDB

Yes, got home and found a box on the porch and thought it was here. It was some shirts I ordered. There was another update at 11:33 today, Package has been transferred to the USPS and will be delivered by your local postal office League City, TX, US. L.C.TX would be a 12-14 minute drive to go pick it up. It might come tomorrow but the USPS may very well take it from there to the downtown Houston main post office to turn around and send it back here, one incorporation name over. I'll go back to planning to see it Thurs. sometime and if it arrives sooner it's a bonus. I'm not sure this UPS/USPS partnership is at all beneficial to the customer.


----------



## Atunah

LDB said:


> Track your package last update says arrived at a carrier facility at 7:03 p.m. Monday in the next town over which if you blink as you drive along you won't know you've changed towns. It still says arriving Thursday though. If it weren't for the unbearable heat I could walk there and back sooner than that.


Its like a sauna down here in Texas. 

Hope your Oasis gets to you soon and save.


----------



## LDB

Found it in the mailbox when I got home today, one day ahead of their reported delivery time.


----------



## GirlFriday

Got an email that my Oasis (Merlot, WiFi, SOs) that I ordered right after launch in April has had it's delivery date changed from Oct. 19 to July 9! Very happy!


----------



## LDB

Wow, that's a huge jump. It's almost there now.


----------



## GirlFriday

Yay!!!


----------



## GirlFriday

I'm sorry for all my posts, but look what the mail carrier just handed me, a day early!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh . . . so sorry . . . you lose a whole day of anticipation.


----------



## nikkidog

GirlFriday said:


> I'm sorry for all my posts, but look what the mail carrier just handed me, a day early!


Don't apologize. We all know how exciting it was to wait for our Oasis.


----------



## tiggeerrific

How Exciting!!! Don't forget to give a review


----------



## DD

Well, I couldn't help myself. I held out for several days but just ordered an Oasis/Merlot/3G/no SO.  Estimated delivery July 13!  I kept telling myself I didn't 'need' it. I have a PW2 and a Voyage. But, today, I decided I don't have to 'need' it. As long as I can afford it, why not treat myself! I'll give one of my other Kindles to a niece or nephew or one of my daughters-in-law.

I see here that others are getting longer delivery Windows and no availability. I wonder if it depends on which part of the country you're in?  I'm in Delaware right now.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Just ordered the Merlot wifi with SO arriving on Friday


----------



## LauraB

DD said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I held out for several days but just ordered an Oasis/Merlot/3G/no SO. Estimated delivery July 13! I kept telling myself I didn't 'need' it. I have a PW2 and a Voyage. But, today, I decided I don't have to 'need' it. As long as I can afford it, why not treat myself! I'll give one of my other Kindles to a niece or nephew or one of my daughters-in-law.
> 
> I see here that others are getting longer delivery Windows and no availability. I wonder if it depends on which part of the country you're in? I'm in Delaware right now.


I think it depends on what combination you are ordering for dates. Not where. I ordered same as you yesterday with same delivery estimate. I'm in Oklahoma.


----------



## DD

My credit card was charged overnight. That means it's close to shipping. Original arrival date was July 13. Now it says 'Shipping now' with arrival July 8-11!


----------



## DD

Tomorrow! Oasis/Merlot/3G/no SO


----------



## DD

I'm definitely addicted to that feeling of unwrapping a new Kindle and learning all about it. My heart starts to beat fast. Very exciting. I'm sure some of you can identify with that!


----------



## tiggeerrific

DD I am getting mine also tomorrow I agree nothing like unwrapping it!


----------



## LauraB

I just received my new oasis 3G without offers. I set it up and it comes with a "kindle solstice" users guide. No oasis guide. When I go to cover of users guide it says paper white 3 users guide. Anyone who has received a recent oasis seeing this?


----------



## tiggeerrific

I received my Oasis this morning I played around with it loved the page turner and being able to hold it easily without the case.  I set my voyage and the Oasis same font & lighting my Voyage has a whiter page than the Oasis .The Oasis looked yellow.  Sadly I packed it up and sent it back .


----------



## DD

tiggeerrific said:


> I received my Oasis this morning I played around with it loved the page turner and being able to hold it easily without the case. I set my voyage and the Oasis same font & lighting my Voyage has a whiter page than the Oasis .The Oasis looked yellow. Sadly I packed it up and sent it back .


Sorry to hear that. Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Midrilind

LauraB said:


> I just received my new oasis 3G without offers. I set it up and it comes with a "kindle solstice" users guide. No oasis guide. When I go to cover of users guide it says paper white 3 users guide. Anyone who has received a recent oasis seeing this?


Yes, I had the solstice guide too on my Oasis.


----------



## DD

So disappointed.   I went out to dinner with a friend and just got home expecting to find my new Oasis. No package was there. I checked tracking and delivery has been rescheduled for Monday. Now, how do I make it through the weekend!!  Good thing I still have my PW2 and Voyage!  Haha.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today, DD


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today, DD


Yes, Betsy. Out for Delivery!


----------



## nikkidog

Yeah!


----------



## DD

My Oasis just arrived! First thought....It's so lightweight! Going to play and then I'll post in the first impressions thread.

UPDATE: Posted in the First Impressions thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234947.msg3325821.html#msg3325821


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, DD!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina

I'm late but joining the watch party. I ordered a 3G Oasis with Merlot cover and it will be here Tuesday. No special offers, because I'm impatient and didn't want to wait for August delivery. Plus I keep having issues with my PW2 it still shows special offers even when I turn them off. Restarting the PW2 hasn't solved the problem. I bought them out more than I year ago and usually left them on. 

Anyway, I'm excited and hope I get lucky with a perfect screen, like I did with my PW2. I'm mostly looking forward to the lighter weight and easier way of reading without the cover than I have now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you paid to not have special offers and they're still showing, you ougth to contact Kindle CSand let them know that . . . . they'll take care of it quickly I expect.

Note that, if you don't connect wirelessly, though, the device has no way of knowing they should be gone.


----------



## DD

Well, I've joined the party again.  I just ordered my 2nd Oasis. (Had to return the first for a refund because of screen issues.)  I decided to try one more time.  If this one is not good, I'm giving up on this model.  

I went with the Black/3G/no SO this time because all configurations were out of stock all last week but the black is back today.  

I hope I get a good one because the Oasis was easier for me to hold than my Voyage is, although my Voyage has a perfect screen.  So, I'm happy with it.  Shows the new Oasis should be here on Wednesday. Wish me luck!


----------



## tiggeerrific

Good luck DD I hope it works out this time. I am sticking with my Voyage as the screen is just perfect


----------



## nikkidog

Good luck DD.  I did the same thing.  I returned my first Oasis, waited a few weeks and reordered it.  The 2nd one was much better.  I hope yours is too.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, Good Luck DD

I hope your new one is perfect for you.


----------



## DD

Bad, bad, bad.  Didn't even have it out of the box for 5 minutes and I knew it was going back.  This screen was so yellowed, a dark parchment color and uneven. And the font is not crisp. I've given up on Oasis. Judging from the two screens I've seen in person, Amazon has taken a step backwards on this one. I'm really disappointed.  I'll stay with my Voyage which has an almost white screen and crisp black fonts.


----------



## tiggeerrific

How disappointing for the money it costs it should be perfect. I am glad I didnt try a second time sticking with my Voyage also. I just wish they made a case for it like the paperwhite case


----------



## tnt

Hi, everybody.  I'm back to the e-reader world after a few years away. I now have a lot of time to read and the Fire is uncomfortable to use for long periods. So, I ordered an Oasis yesterday.  It seems the only one in stock was a walnut cover without special offers.  Fortunately, that was the color of cover I wanted, but I wouldn't have spent the extra $20 if the with special offers model had been in stock.

Anyway, I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new Oasis some time today.  After reading a lot of threads here, I'm a little worried about getting a bad one, though.


----------



## GirlFriday

I think some people are just super picky when it comes to screens. Granted, I'm legally blind in one eye so maybe my screen is horrible and I can't see it, but I am very happy with it. Even though this is my third Oasis (the first two had connection issues with the cover) all three screens were just fine. This pic isn't 100% accurate because the resize blurred it slightly. The text is dark and crisp.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When a person is paying upwards of $300 for a device, they get to be a ' super picky' if they want.  What our eyes actually _perceive_ is based on our personal biology, and we have differing thresholds for what our brain finds distracting or annoying. That's o.k.

That said, of all the kindles I've had since my first (I got it in July of 200, I haven't had any that *I felt* had screen issues. It's perfectly possible that _someone else_ might have seen something in some of those screens that I did not. Or that some minor (to me) flaw that I hadn't even noticed would be a major distraction to them.

It's also the case that in many of the pictures I've seen people post here, *I* don't see the problems they're posting the pictures to show. In others, I see images posted where people are saying "Mine is perfect" and I see blotches. In fact, I tried once to take a picture of one of my screens -- which was excellent as far as I was concerned -- and when I looked at the picture, there was definite discoloration.  So based on all that -- I also don't trust pictures.  Not saying people are deliberately manipulating the images, just that unless you're a professional photographer taking pictures in ideal lighting, with a high quality camera, what comes out may not be what the naked eye sees.


----------



## CAR

Well I ordered another Oasis Merlot 3g without special offers. My first one that I ordered at release, got sent back for some touchscreen response issues and the screen was not as good as my Voyage.  My new Oasis and the screen are perfect!  At any brightness I can see no screen issues of any kind, I would rate it above my Voyage screen.  Also the touch screen is very responsive.  It's a keeper!


----------



## crebel

CAR said:


> Well I ordered another Oasis Merlot 3g without special offers. My first one that I ordered at release, got sent back for some touchscreen response issues and the screen was not as good as my Voyage. My new Oasis and the screen are perfect! At any brightness I can see no screen issues of any kind, I would rate it above my Voyage screen. Also the touch screen is very responsive. It's a keeper!


YAY! Congratulations.


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> Well I ordered another Oasis Merlot 3g without special offers. My first one that I ordered at release, got sent back for some touchscreen response issues and the screen was not as good as my Voyage. My new Oasis and the screen are perfect! At any brightness I can see no screen issues of any kind, I would rate it above my Voyage screen. Also the touch screen is very responsive. It's a keeper!


That's great! So happy for you. I wish I could have received one like that. I love my Voyage screen. Enjoy!


----------

